# FEB/MAR 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX.......Part 2



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for February and March 2WWers Part 2 

Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support 

 Loads of love and luck 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

Jennie (Penguin),2 Feb,ICSI, 
bunagirl,2 Feb,IVF, 
Hope22,2 Feb,IVF, 
honeypieface,2 Feb,ICSI, 
DK,3 Feb,Clom, 
bugsy2008,5 Feb,ICSI
cme,5 Feb,IVF, 
hopeful07,6 Feb,ICSI, 
Louise03,6 Feb,ICSI, 
Claireyfairy,6 Feb,IUI, 
laks,6 Feb,IVF, 
mandamae,6 Feb,ICSI, 
Emi-Lou T,6 Feb,IVF, 
melbo,6 Feb,, 
MadameJoJo,6 Feb,IVF, 
jaimex,7 Feb,ICSI, 
angel444,8 Feb,ICSI, 
anyamac,8 Feb,IVF, 
TUBEROSE,8 Feb,IUI, 
Kathryne,Feb,IUI, 
colly74,9 Feb,ICSI, 
koolkap,9 Feb,IUI, 
kim78,10 Feb,IVF, 
katie31,11 Feb,, 
suzy2204,12 Feb,ICSI, 
Züri,12 Feb,IVF/ICSI, 
kerry1,12 Feb,FET, 
NickyLou,12 Feb,ICSI, 
chip1,13 Feb,ICSI, 
SHARBARA,13 Feb,IVF, 
jakesmum,13 Feb,IVF, 
Rhidic,13 Feb,ICSI, 
wright 1,13 Feb,IVF, 
Rinfy,13 Feb,IVF, 
Alfrediah,13 Feb,IUI, 
Lindsayhelen,14 Feb,IVF, 
sammy1521,14 Feb,ICSI, 
Tinkelbunny,14 Feb,, 
debralauren,Feb,IVF, 
Raffy,15 Feb,ICSI, 
paws18,16 Feb,IUI, 
Sweets2005,16 Feb,ICSI, 
Suzie W,16 Feb,IVF, 
gingers rogers,16 Feb,ICSI, 
hrq,16 Feb,ICSI, 
ambergrace,18 Feb,, 
xxLisaxx,18 Feb,IVF, 
littleblackdress,18 Feb,IUI, 
annezam,18 Feb,ICSI, 
PMcG1,19 Feb,ICSI, 
armaita,19 Feb,, 
rose08,19 Feb,IUI, 
kezzy,20 Feb,IUI, 
grace222,20 Feb,, 
likesabath,20 Feb,ICSI, 
Caroline S,20 Feb,FET, 
emmat1010,20 Feb,IVF
onlysam,20 Feb,IVF, 
Pinot,22 Feb,IVF, 
february,22 Feb,FET
JoJo35,23 Feb,ICSI, 
spinny1,23 Feb,ICSI, 
hannahDMW,23 Feb,IVF, 
Angels4Me,23 Feb,IVF, 
LUCY L,23 Feb,FET
LadyL,23 Feb,, 
Den_dennis,23 Feb,,
Fire Opal,23 Feb,, 
Bambi79,23 Feb,IUI, 
Geebee,24 Feb,ICSI, 
SUPRIYA,24 Feb,, 
Little Wolf,24 Feb,FET, 
Pat1970,24 Feb,IVF, 
Juicer,25 Feb,ICSI, 
guccimama,25 Feb,IVF, 
littleareca,25 Feb,ICSI, 
littlestar,25 Feb,, 
emmypops,26 Feb,IVF, 
bow99,26 Feb,IUI, 
kirsty33,26 Feb,IVF, 
veng,26 Feb,FET, 
Milo10,27 Feb,ICSI
WKelly,27 Feb,ICSI, 
carnation,27 Feb,, 
susan_p,28 Feb,IVF, 
Jeza,28 Feb,IVF, 
nats210,28 Feb,FET
applecrumble,28 Feb,FET, 
Trax75,28 Feb,IVF, 
FJ,Feb,ICSI,
tissyblue,1 Mar,ICSI, 
mrsdavies,1 Mar,, 
annie.m,2 Mar,IVF, 
JoUSA,2 Mar,FET
Just_me,2 Mar,IVF
Penpot,2 Mar,IVF
Maybemummy,3 Mar,IVF
DK,3 Mar,
trinity,3 Mar,FET
boxerbabes,5 Mar,IVF
Chimpy,6 Mar,ICSI
Kushtaka,6 Mar,ICSI
Jazz 'N' Dylan,7 Mar,ICSI
EmmaN,7 Mar,ICSI
Gingerpud,7 Mar,ICSI
Sandramichelle,8 Mar,FET
koolkap,8 Mar,IUI
vikki75,11 Mar,FET
AnneS,11 Mar,ICSI
fingers xed,11 Mar,IVF
Jomag,12 Mar,ICSI
Rachel78,14 Mar,IVF




Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Suzie* ~ i'm sorry hun......take care and many hugs 

*Nikki* ~ how are you feeling now....call your clinic if you are worried hun. *Milo*, you too.....if you feel too breathless maybe call your clinic and see what they advise 

Thanks *Pinot* 

*Susan* ~ sorry about your news today (((hugs)))

*Sarah* ~ glad you had a good time......fingers crossed you'll need a babysitter for next years tour 

Hi *Littleareca* ~ welcome to the thread.....what day do you test? Lots of luck  

Hi *Kelly, Kirsty and Guccimama* ~ welcome to you all too.....happy chatting and loads of luck   

Hi *Ginger, Bow, Anya, Sharbara and Koolkap* ~ hope you are all ok 

Take care everyone,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## anyamac (Feb 12, 2008)

It's nice looking back over the table and seing quite a few BFPs there. Gives me hope for our next FET. 
Review meeting in March and FET hopefully in April or MAy.
Good luck to u all.

xxx


----------



## FJ (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi can I join you please. Had transfer today. Feel like I should be excited but feeling quite low and negative which is worrying me. How do you keep hopeful but not too hopeful in case it doesnt work?  
  to everyone


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

hello


----------



## JoJo35 (Dec 17, 2008)

evening all

quick post so don't lose the thread.... sorry having a really down day and big row with DP so not feeling like posting tonight.... good luck all you ladies testing this week xx

jo x


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone
Don't want to lose the thread either!   Quite an impressive looking table full of BFPs there. Let's hope it continues.      
Susan
x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh the table does look good...almost 50% sucess..     

Suzie - so sorry hun    

Well I've made it through a whole day at work!!!!  Had back to work interview...on the plus side I get my IVF day for being in hospital back as they are counting the past 10 days as sick......on the down side, I need a dr's note...dr's won't give note til seen me, so now going to be late tomorrow as at Dr's at 9am!!!  All seems so silly to me, also boss wants me checked out to make sure my symptoms are normal for someone in my state....bloatedness, tummy pains, tiredness, hot flushes, light headedness, dizziness....does this sound familiar to you all!!!! 

Hello to all the new girls...come join the madness of 2ww.......


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Work problems sound familiar....really supportive at first but now not so much.....really fed up of them, we have enough to deal with right now

I asked for fri afternoon as leave so that I could get our result without worrying about being upset at work if its bad or being a distraction if its good...I was told no so me and hubby have agreed he'll get the result and keep it secret till I get home at 5....it'll make the day drag so so much....then when I was told no a snotty email was circulated with the companys HR policy for hospital appointments clearly aimed at me!!

oh well I can't wait to go on mat leave (hopefully) and stick 2 fingers up for 9 months!!!

Hope everyones ok tonight 

Sarah xxx


----------



## tissyblue (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello everyone - esp to Guccimamma, littleareca and susan_p from other threads. 

2WWaiting as well - Day 2 embs put back on Friday so official test date is 1 March - seems like a lifetime away. Going back to work tomorrow so will hopefully take my mind of things. So desperate today I even did a 500 piece jigsaw.

Hope everyone is staying more sane than I seem to be.
Take care
T


----------



## colly74 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Girls


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Im feeling well today. Worked as normal, busy but admin so ok. Had some period type pains today, which apparently lots of peeps feel, also those with bfp's so im not worried, was hoping that was embies bedding in. DP has been giving twin embies encouraging talk today....ha ha. Testing next Monday.....days going by...good......please let it work    

know what you mean about the work situation...just adds more stress eh


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi everyone wanted to let you all know i have bought 4 tests im thinking it will gradually break the bad news to me over a few days rather than one huge dissapointment in a oner if we have a bfn, will post each day with updates, please ignore my posts if this offends or upsets you, im thinking this is the best way forward for me and being selfish like this is not normal behaviour     i have decided that if it is a bfn then i am going to take a 3 month break to rebuild my strength emotionally as i had no idea how difficult this would be. 
Welcome to everyone starting the horrendous tww.
Grace  x


----------



## Juicer (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey everyone - I'm now on Day 6 of 2WW and FF is my lifesaver.  I don't know what I would do if I didn't have this site to check into each night.  So reassuring.

I have been very open with friends and family about treatment (DP couldn't keep a secret if his life depended on it) and they are all fabulous - but none of them really know what I am going through like you ladies.

Have been waking up at 5.00 most mornings recently, so did my Zita West visualisation CD this morning and imagined myself going into my tummy and giving each of my little embies a kiss and a hug.  Haven't brushed my teeth yet, so hope they don't object to my morning breath - ha ha.

Grace - doesn't sound like you are being selfish at all.  This board is for everyone and you should do what works for you mate.  

Fingers crossed to all you ladies still in waiting.  Heartfelt hugs to anyone who is now coping with a BFN.  Whoops of joy for you ladies lucky enough to get your well deserved BFP's.


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for your kind words juicer, i tested again this morning three days before otd and only got one line on the first response which is a negative, still got a little hope that its too early but   im already planning three months off any treatment so i think deep down i know its a neg but i keep getting strange wee flutters now and again, so a wee bit of hope, feeling ok ladies really i am. hope everyone has a good day xxxx
Grace x


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Just trying to keep the thread, have also been trying to do a ticker for myself....not sure if it worked may need some help..
Am feeling very uncomforable today, mild cramping and similar pains I get when I ovulate...just generally feel sore...would this be the time for implantation pains? Not sure, EC was last wednesday and ET Saturday..
Lots of love
Guccimama


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Grace.....I'm the same, yesterday I bought another 2 so I can do one each day till friday ( still have 1 from the other pack) anyway it was also just 1 line, so a no, hoping that it might still be too early, I'm so drained, and I know I already feel completely hollow inside, if its no on Friday I need some time before I do this again. HOnestly don't think I'll get a positive but we'll see

I think I'm quite emotional today, just hope I can hold it together for work 

See yous later 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi to all the newbies, and good luck with the dreaded wait.I've decided that those pains and pulls and twinges in the first week of the 2ww are compltely normal. If you're on progestorone support, then in my experience, that is what slowly sends you loopy. I must have experienced every single pmt symptom over the past 11 days!Everything seems to be settling down, down there now, just having ridiculous night sweats. I woke up at 5 this morning for a wee and was soaking wet all over. Not nice.
Sarah and Grace-I test on Friday too, and haven't bought any tests yet. I 'm too scared, as I feel so strongly that it's not going to go our way, but still trying to hold on to PMA.
I'm sorry for your negatives, but you know there is still time for those hormone levels to raise. 

Lots of         

Nikki


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

sarah im glad your testing also and im glad you got a neg too as that gives me hope that it is too early and the bfp is on its way. my appointment at the hosie is at 8.45 on friday morn, will i see you there? for a big hug   .
Nikki well done for not testing you described the symptoms of the tww exceptionally well and i really enjoy reading your posts. Wonder how caroline  is doing and everyone else testing soon.
I had those strange wee flutters again driving in to work, its not like butterflies more like little bubbles popping right at the bottom of my tummy. Weird and strange and def not normal, but hey it could be the cyclogest who knows my body has been pumped so full of drugs over the last few months that i no longer know it. 
Big hug sarah and mabye see you sat


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you Grace  

Feeling rather dispondent regarding night sweat situation. I've just been doing some reasesarch, and apparently can be down to a drop in E2 whatever she may be?? Apparently not a good sign. Funnily enough, having been ttc for so long, had clear lap and dye and hysteroscopy, I've always thought that I may have immune issues....I have been pregnant twice in the (long) past, and am wondering whether my body is now rejecting embryos because of those failed pregnancies.

Nikki


----------



## Jeza (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi girls,
Nice joining the other 2ww ladies!  I had ET of 2 top grade embies put back in on Valentine's day.  Auspicious me thinks and hopes...Test date Feb 28, and counting...
Good luck everyone  X    Jeza


----------



## Jeza (Jan 31, 2008)

Tried putting my message on here but doesn't seem to come up...?
                    Jeza


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

nikki i am a straight forward ivf, having had both my tubes removed due to two eptopic pregnancys (just lucky that way me ) 
I m sorry im not sure what your talking about with lap dye e2 etc as we were lucky enough to know exactly what the problem was and from what i read here on the site we were spared years of exploration and trauma in having this information from the start. Hubby has very good spem of which he is very proud of and i got a good womb and child bearing hips   so they told us we have an excellent chance, its just a case of putting the wee egg n spem together and putting the embie in my tum lol. I am so glad it is this straight forward for us, as the trauma of the ttw and all the messing about with drugs and hormones is bad enough. Keep doing your research nikki as information is power etc and sorry i cant help. big hug xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Grace.
It's just that, I was pregnant twice before, in my late teens/early twenties. I fell pregnant very quickly, but for personal reasons which I won't go into on here as people may get offended, the pregnancies did not continue. I've been ttc with my now husband for about 6 years, and even though we've both had lots of tests done, we're still none the wiser as to what's stopping it from happening. I've had a laporoscopy and hysteroscopy to investigate my womb and pelvic cavity, and even though the consultant told me tghat one tube was partially blocked, he said that there was no reason I couldn't physically get pregnant again. My only stumbling block has been my elevated FSH which when last tests was 12. However, as I had an average amount of eggs-7, a good rate of fertilization-5, and 3 frosties, then the FSH doesn't seem to be a major problem. I'm just very frustrated that maybe they've missed something. I think if I had a reason for not being able to conceive, then I would feel a little less 'in the dark'. I may very well have reached this stage (fertilization) many times over the years, unbeknown to myself, and my problem could be implantation or immunity-hence why I was worried about the night sweats-I think thiis can be indicative of an immune problem. Sorry for the ramble-slowly but very surely going crazy 

Nikki


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi ladies, thank you for letting me join you all am due to test Friday 27 February and so so excited but nervous.

Well have been feeling ok and pretty positive but at the moment, especially today am having terrible trouble with my bowels, seem very blocked but then need to go and end up straining, really am worried that I'm causing my embies trouble.  Also am still so sore from EC, should this be the case, i feel like i have done 100,000 sit ups and pulled every muscle there is at my lower abdomen, my ovaries hurt and i feel so sick at times, this morning i actually thought i was going to throw up on the train and went all hot and faint, god i sound like a hypocondriact.  Never felt like this in my 2ww and i've had a few!!  ALSO i feel and am walking like I'm already 9 months  

Good luck to all you ladies that are testing in the next day or so and to everyone else   


Kelly x


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Grace...I'm at the hospital at 8.15 on Friday, then straight to work, which I'm not loking forward to. I told a friend that I tested neg this morning and she went crazy with me, saying that I shouldn't be stressing about it, so I'm glad you're the same, its nice to have some backup!! I'm also really glad you've been getting the same result as this definitely gives me hope!! Boobs don't hurt anymore and no sign of AF so still a chance 

we're also very lucky to know what the problem is, without having to have loads of invasive tests, I really feel for you all cos its not exactly pleasant at the best of times!! Unfortunately Hubbys illness has caused lots of damage to his sperm although the promising thing is that he has live sperm which they used this ICSI, we had words the other night about how our lives will change if this doesn't work, we're going on a strict sperm improving diet and exercise regime!! He looked a bit green!! Grace...at least you know you can't have another ectopic!!  
Nikki: don't beat yourself up, I was the same, had a pregnancy in my teens which didn't work out, I don't feel guilty or hard on myself that I may have missed my opportunity to be a mum, it'll happen one way or another. Different time, man and circumstances...maybe you should ask at your next appointment, I'm sure they'd be happy even just to stop you stressing...We're almost there, just this last bloody hurdle that keeps on getting in our way  

I suppose I set myself up for a fall by naively thinking that because I'm "ok" it'd be straighforward getting pregnant and it'd all be fine, I think reality has hit big time. 

Anyway, back to work

Speak later 
Sarah xx


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I am having a mini panic this morning so need some of your words of wisdom to bring me some sanity!!!

DP and I did not have sex whilst I was injecting because I felt so rubbish, the info we got from Liverpool Womens Hospital after ET said that it was fine to have sex now so we did last night - but on here loads of people are saying that they were told not to during the 2ww so I am now panicing that it will mean we get a BFN as it will affect the cervix!!

Help!!

Milo

x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi ladies, am having trouble but this time with the board...why is it that when i put a thread on/reply back to someone i cant see it afterwards and anyones reply??

Kelly x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello all


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Milo, oh same as me re embryos, x 2 grade 1 and cell 7 and 8.  Yeah not feeling too bad, just feel bloated, uncomfortable and bit short of breath, cant stop eating so i think that could be playing a big part in it all!!  what about you, how are you feeling, have you had any symptoms or none at all?  I have to confess my last 4 2ww never felt a thing and felt good throughout but this one I seem to be getting them all.

Kelly xx


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi,

I am not too bad, sore boobs and twinges and a dizzy spells but it will all be worth in the end.

Oh and as per my other post this morning, am panicing about having sex!!!

The 2ww madness seems to have well and truely taken hold!!!!

When are you planning to test?

Milo
x


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi everyone and   to all the 2WW'ers...

One more day for me before I will know one way or the other    I am so daft though, the complete opposite of all the early testers - I don't want to test at all  Cyclogest is doing a great job of keeping AF at bay and to be honest I am quite enjoying existing in a blissful state of ignorance! 

I'll be 14 days past 5 day transfer tomorrow...I have had symptoms of sore boobs, some AF pains, lots of dizziness and am very very tired - all of which I've had in previous pregnancies - but of course I cannot read anything into those because of Cyclogest  I honestly have no idea whether this has worked or not.

Milo - all the clinics seem to offer different advice on the sex thing - some say no, some say an orgasm helps blood flow to uterus which is a good thing! I was told to avoid heavy lifting and there've been various times where I've picked up something that I am sure is far too heavy....then I tell myself that during my natural pregnancies I didn't avoid heavy lifting at all, and one of those resulted in a bouncing baby! I know it's pointless to say try not to worry....but I am sure you will be fine.

   to all.

A x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh fingers crossed we will both get BFP  

Well regarding jiggy, i have been told on all cycles to go ahead with it as long as you feel comfortable and it wont hurt the embies, they are too far up for "that" to reach or do any damage!!  Also the form they gave me on what to do and not to do jiggy was one to do  

Me personally jiggy is the last thing on my mind at the moment, feel bad for DH but just dont fancy it at all at the moment, hopefully i'll get it back!!

Am gonna try and hold out till the Friday as got to go for a bloody test as the Pregnly that i'm taking could give me a false positive, have an appointment at 9 that morning.  What about you, please hold out till the 27th DONT DO IT.

xx


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Phew - thanks for the sanity check re the jiggy!!!

I think we will test on the 26th as both sets of parents are expecting news on the 27th, so if we test a day early then we have a day to get used to the news before telling them.

We have been told to do a HPT then call the hospital with the results, they only do bloods after a BFP.

Yesterday I was convinced it had worked as my boobs are busting out of their bra (hence the jiggy!) and I feel really tired and dizzy, but today am convinced it is just the cyclogest that is making me feel this way.  I want to go to sleep and wake up next week!!!

It is really tempting to test early as I have read lots of posts where lucky ladies got BFP's after 7 - 10 days so have decoded not to buy any tests then I cant be tempted to do one!

M

x


----------



## bow99 (Mar 28, 2008)

Why oh why is time going sooooooo slowly. I think it may of even come to a standstill !!!


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

bow you made me still, it is at a standstill i can confirm that. lol
Sarah, my boobs arent sore anymore either hope this is a good sign    . I probably wont see you at the GRI as im not in till 8.45 so good luck my friend and big big hug, but i suspect being serial testers we will no before then lol  
yes the boobs not being sore hmmmmm    
Im the opposite at work no one knows its all underf wraps for the mo, but if i have to go through this again i will def consider telling them, as the strain is def taking its toll. 
Nikki thanks for telling us all about your history, and like you said the past is a different world to the one we are living in today and i think you should ask as many questions as possible next time your at the hosie. Big big hug and eh are your boobie sore or not sore? OMG we are all KOO KOO 
big hug Grace


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies mind if I join you I'm PUPO with 3 embies on board and a test date of the 3rd of March.

At the moment I'm feeling very happy and serene ......but no doubt that will change 

Siobhan x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

It truely is sending us koo koo.  They say relax dont think about it all but so much easier said than done.  I have been pretty good this time in staying positive and carrying on as normal then i go to lift something (kettle) or bend down (silly i know) and i think Oops shouldnt be doing that, am even stressing over going a "number 2".

Time is at a standstill, honestly, it is dragging and i'm feeling more and more tired.  This is my first day back since last Tuesday (EC) and boy am i going crazy.  Whilst at home doing nothing i have normally eaten about 6 meals, crisps, chocolate by now and today being back at work my stomache feels like my throat has been cut, am starving!!

Kelly xx


----------



## Juicer (Oct 26, 2007)

I was told by the embryologist that the best thing I could do was forget that I had had the egg transfer and just get on with life as normal.

It's a good job I am a pacifist, otherwise I might have nutted her - ha ha!

I agree that there must be some cosmic thingy going on at the moment, and time has actually slowed down.  Interestingly - it was the exact opposite this time last year when I was on a 3 week holiday in New Zealand.  I blinked and it was over.  Not fair!

If I have to do this horrible process again, I am seriously considering going on holiday for the 2WW.  It will mean no usual holiday boozing, but at least I might not be sitting at work freaking out that every twinge is AF on her way.  Getting lower back pains again now - so off to the loo for the 50th time to check knickers -


----------



## Geebee (Nov 9, 2008)

Hiya Everyone - 

I am on day 8, testing on the 24th !!! I wont be testing early becuase I cannot bear to see another negative home preganancy test after all the false ones in the past!!

I feel fine asides from a bit bloated at times. I had sore (.)(.) from day before EC unitl yesterday and now they are gone, Im not sure whether this means anything or not? Had a bit of cramping until a few days ago and now thats gone too. No implantation bleed (sorry if tmi!) I am praying to god we wont be dissapointed   

best wishes to everyone on their 2 ww.

x


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Grace222......I'm sure our paths will cross at some point on Friday, I hope these signs are good for both of us, I think I'm sending myself crazy now....don't know about you!! I wish people at my work didn't know but I work in a small office and everyone is nosey and wants to know where you're going if you go out for a bit so they all know. I'm dreading getting the official result now cos they'll all want to know as soon as I get to work. 

Nikki hope you're ok tonight and not stressing too much...

So so tired, thats the only thing that feels different at the moment, need a nap before hubby gets home from work 

Love to you all 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm feeling quite down today.  Yesterday, after being at work all day, I was bloated, back ache, etc...then went to the loo every 20 mins all evening, now today...nothing.  Stomach has gone down, no bloatedness, just want to cry.  Can't wait til Friday.  I have blood done at 8.15, then phone at 4pm.  Will be at work when I ring, but last time they let me leave early....we have flexi.  This time they will def send me home as I think I'll just sob my socks off.  Also down as just found out that DH won't get a bonus this year - works for RBS...really needed that money to clear cc bills and pay for another FET if we need it, so no choic but to have a break.  Oh I just wish so much that there was a way of knowing if it was working!!!!!!


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Caroline...I have had achy symptoms on and off throughout the 2WW. They come and go. Sometimes real, stong AF symptoms, sometimes nothing. I have lost count of all the BFP announcements from people on here who haven't really had any symptoms....so I am trying to ignore all mine....easier said than done though I know. I too wish I had a crystal ball!

A x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi *FJ* ~ welcome to the thread...what day do you test? Hope you feel a bit better today...lots of luck  

*Tissyblue, Jeza, Siobhan and Geebee* ~ welcome to you all too......love, luck and 

*Guccimama* ~ when you create your ticker you need to copy the bbcode and then paste it into your signature....shout if you need any help 

*Milo* ~ clinics vary on advice all the time hun....i'm sure your embies will be fine 

*Kelly* ~ are you still having trouble with the board?

*Jo* (((hugs))) ~ hope you've had a better day hun 

Hope everyone else is ok 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Just thought I'd add my bit for the day about going doo-lally with the 2ww! It's driving me mad. Had heartburn today which I never get but my Mum got loads when pg with me. Would LOVE it to be a sign but it's probably just the rubbish lunch work put on today  

4 sleeps to go til I test (a day early which I figure should be OK?) and it might as well be 40. Seems like ages away. Anyone got that fast forward button


----------



## Jeza (Jan 31, 2008)

Hiya,
I'm trying to join this page, having trouble as I keep writting but can't find my mail..?
I had et on valentine's day OTD is feb 28
Fingers crossed...
Jeza


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Aaawww Caroline, I'm so sorry you've had a bad day, I understand completely, I work for HBOS and my bonus is hanging in the balance too, like you we really need that, its not much but it would definitely make life a bit easier. Its too much stress for me this week!! My work won't let me finish early either on friday so I've asked hubby to ring for the result and not tell me until I get home at 5pm, hopefully those few hours won't drag so much and then I'll have the weekend to adjust. 

I'm really down today, I'm just so so tired and can't make myself think positive thoughts at all wish I could

Hope everyone else is ok, 

lots of love Sarah xxx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh Sarah, I know what you mean.  DH keeps telling me that we must stay positive, but this 2ww is so much harder than last time.  I think last time we took it for granted that it would work as I have no problems....getting the sperm and fertilised eggs in our minds was the hard part.  So when we got the negative, we were shellshocked really.  This time I think I'll just crumble into pieces.


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

me too demented girls, as you know twsted this morn and want to test again tonight but will hold off till the morning ahhhhhhh as its just nuts o hazelnuts here at mine. big hug everyone from the obsessed!


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

Ladies, I'm officially going insane       I'm 8dp5dt and am struggling! Am getting pain in my left ovary still, like a dragging feeling with spikey pains every now and then, do you think its still post ec pain?

Love to you all,

Hannah xx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Hannah, I had pains for 2 1/2 weeks after EC last time, but I was borderline OHSS....reading on here, I think I had it more than I had realised.  It could also be good pains too      

I'm sick with worry for Friday and DH keeps telling me to be positive, but I don't want to think about it being ms too soon!!

Good luck for those having app's today!!!


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

good morning ladies i tested again this morn and got the faintest of faint lines in the preggers box, im not calling it a BFP as it was under real scrutiny from DH and I as it is so faint, will start to be a bit more positive if the line does not need scrutiny tomo morning....ahhhhhhhhhh        jeso all over the place but carrying a wee bit more hope today than previously. not celebrating yet though. !!!      At training all day today so wont be online, look forward to reading all your own posts tonight.
     
Grace x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh Grace, really hope the line gets stronger for you!!!


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Grace...thats great news, at least its soemthings happening, mine was a negative again this morning, hubby was driving me mad wanting to test last night so this morning he forced me out of bed at 6am so he could be there with me to do it. I'll try again tomorrow but I've pretty much given up now. Got a terrible headache too.

Its only a few more days hopefully something will change

Got to go and put a brave face on for work now....last thing I want to do. Hope everyone else has a good day 

Speak to you all later 

Sarah xxx


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Littleblack dress good luck for today "otd" the end of the two week wait for you honey...
Likes a bath, Your OTD is on Friday is nt it..dont give up hope wait till friday sending you loads of   
Grace hope that line gets darker for you honey...when is your OTD?
Caroline another Friday tester..I have been reading posts since september and have seen lots of women with no symptoms get a positive and lots get a negative and the same for those with lots of symptoms. I really do think it is all so individual, after I had EC I was in absolute agony for days even through 3d ET..it is only just easing off and yet others have nothing..we are all very different and just have to wait to see what the pee stick says..Good luck  
Hannah - are you ready for testing? My clinic says testing is 14 days from EC not ET...when is that for you , cant remember now but you were early feb i think for EC? I think the pains are all related to our body working through all the drugs we have had pumped into us...
Hi Jeza - are you pressing post each time? We can see this post so that must be good, i have also found if i am doing a long post my computer times out and I loose the post...(thought it was my crappy laptop!)
Hi pinot..had heartburn for 2 solid days -sunday and monday i checked out loads of pages on here to find out what I could do about it...the only thing that i found was milk! it did help for about  30 minutes at a time, it seems to have cleared up again....touch wood, I am on progesterone support and have been told it is one of the side effects along with the botty burps....
Lizzybee - have put the ticker in my signature so will see if it works after this post..thanks for the help
Ambergrace...symptoms and no symptoms gosh dont we wind ourselves up...I am positive that the symptoms are down to the drugs we have taken and progesterone support and we all react differently to them...I always have side effects to any drugs...can only take Ibuprofen everything else (even paracetamol) gives me side effects...hang in there
Geebee...I am testing on 24th altough should be 25th..cant bear to hear the news over the telephone when on my own at work so me and dh going to do a hpt on tuesday night...and support each other through the result. Sending you    and hoping we both get a bfp
Juicer and wkelly...my dh has not let me out until yesterday! I was sofa / bed bound I had EC last wednesday and ET on Saturday..I was allowed to go to Meadowhall with my Daughter but guess what..I had to agree to go in a wheelchair! Actually it was great fun being pushed around for 3 hours. i really enjoyed it but fell asleep as soon as we got back as had missed my afternoon nap! god knows how I will manage when i go back to work next monday...
Maybemummy..great news on the 3 embies...sit tight honey and as my darling hubby says "get your bum up"
To everyone else on the two week wait and tx   
going to post now as knowing my laptop it will have signed me of the internet and this wont post....
Guccimama


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Lizzy please help my ticker has not worked!


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Just trying again! not sure what I am doing wrong..


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

HI Lizzie, yes all seems to be ok, think i was having a   yesterday!

Ladies, i am seriously stressing today as i feel i have blown it all.  Have been in so much pain this morning that i had to call the emergency doctor as i was doubled up with my stomache panicking breathing, i took two Colpemin tablets as i suffer from IBS and thats what it felt like, last night had trapped wind in my shoulder and feel so bloated am struggling to do up my trousers for work.  The doctors suggested i go to A & E but i havent, i've come into work as the pain eased a bit but still feel so uncomfortable and got pressure on my tummy.  Could i have ruined my chances in the embies sticking with being in pain and taking Colpemin?  Also been getting the odd shooting pain in my noonie which never had before.  Am trying to drink loads of water but even that is bloating me.  Am actually wriggling in my seat now as my stomache is tightening.  Could this just be my IBS or OHSS?

Kelly xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Guccimama ~ IMed you


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi ladies,
Well here I am with ( hopefully ) two days left before testing. Feeling really really sad today as I have had a pain in my right leg all day yesterday and again this morning, and a vague headache since yesterday. I have had these two symptoms every single flaming month since we started ttc 6 years ago. I'm not feeling positive at all. I am gutted in advance if this hasn't worked. I know what the odds are, but it does seem to work for so many people.Sorry for the me post, but I'm really worried. 

Nikki


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I'm sorry I haven't managed to post on this thread much.

I got my BFP today and am absolutely delighted but keeping a level head until we get a bit further down the line.

If anyone is interested in my symptoms I had spotting from 9dpo to 12dpo, AF like cramps, lower back ache and sometimes a metallic taste.

Best of luck to everyone else whatever stage you are at.. 

Lisa
xx


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Kelly,

Sorry you are hurting - have you called your clinic to see what they say?

I would get it checked out if you are worrying.

M

x


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

oh kerry hunny i dont know but what eve it is i hope it starts to ease soon. Well ladies i got my days mixed up and im not at training today at all   so back in the office. 
sarah please dont worry the line we had was so faint it could only be seen under the ceiling lamp and even then we were speculating that it is the shadow of the line that comes up when you are preggers and what we are seeing is just the unactivated line underneath       so we not celebrating as it was so faint. please don t give up  xxx
Guccimamma loved reading your post, my official test date is friday.
time is at a standstill still x


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nikki dont worry huh sorry for saying that i know its impossible not to. SO many ladies on here have had all their normal af symptoms and went on to have BFP heres a big hug


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the   Grace.

Nikki


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Kelly - I think you should call clinic if pain is really bad. They maybe able to recommend some painkillers and put your mind at ease xx sorry not much help   

Nikki -   Its not over yet, seems like most people get AF symptoms, in fact my clinic told me i would so try not to worry x

Lisa - Congratulations    

Guccimama - Sounds wonderful being pushed around in a wheelchair! mmm wonder if DH granny will let me nick hers?   

Grace - Hiya hun! I do hope that little line was the real thing, When are you doing another test? saying that a line is a line no matter how faint!! 

likesabath  - sending you    maybe its too early to test.

Caroline / Hannah -       

As for me, I'm bored silly!! went for a walk round Asda last night but came home pretty sharpish as started to ache a bit from EC. Feel completely normal today apart from needing to pee every half hour or so and sore nipples   . I too wish that this tww is over! I'm so tempted to go out and buy every different make of HPT under the sun and pee on them one after the other until i get the result i want!!! 

DH is doing my head in - think he's really worried about me being preg as hes just been told that his department is under notice of redundancy. But he keeps picking little arguments when I'm supposed to be chilled!! I mean who cares what kind of potatos i use to make sodding chips?!  Arhhh - I'll chip him in a minute!!   


Sticky vibes and babydust to all!

Love Kirsty x


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

KellyW - I have IBS honey and know exactly what you mean about the pain. How many follicles did you have at Egg Collection? I know that there was no way I would get OHSS as only have one ovary and clinic said it would be very unusual to get it. I had 4 follicles at EC although had had more but lost them..I think your risk of OHSS is lower with a lower number of follies and higher with a higher number.. please ring you clinic and check out. Let them know how much pain you are in. dont suffer if you dont need to...I find drinking pepermint cordial helps but then have to put up with burps and botty burps. Today is the only day I have had no pain since EC last wednesday and even now the progesterone is making me get the botty burps and believe me it hurts! Hopefully it will be your IBS playing up as you are in a stressful place right now...thinking about you.
Guccimama


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Aww thanks you lot, I'm home for lunch and what a morning I've had, everyone in the office is really down cos our bonus might be about to get pulled, my boss was being really nice to me, and talking about how we've been through harder times than this with DH illness and I just burst into tears, so I am now officially a nut job. Although to be honest, I feel much better for crying it all out. I know she was just trying to be nice but I don't really care, right now I feel like this is the only thing that matters. I'm stressing so much. And to be really honest, his cancer and all the treatment was so intense we never had time to stop and think, at the moment thats all we are doing!! Oh well, nearly Friday then we'll know for sure

Don't feel at all like AF is coming but definitely much more weepy than usual and so so tired, no amount of sleep is making me feel any better. 

Hubby doesn't know I've been testing ever day, he thinks we've just done it twice!! So this morning we did a digital (cos thats what I bought when we were together) so I have 1 blue line one for tomorrow, hopefully there might be a line!! Keep everything crossed.

Ok, have to go back now. Stupid public are doing my head in this morning too, I might be on the news tonight for killing an annoying pensioner who's come in to take their money out!!!       

Right speak later, love to all 

Sarah the nut case xxxxxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi ladies, have called the clinic and they have said could be mild OHSS, take plently of painkillers, drink loads of water and relax as much as possible, all easier said than done as i know i shouldnt worry about work but have so much going on and my department is so short of staff and started a new department, its crazy.  I actually feel, for the first time, a little better this afternoon, maybe it was trapped wind/IBS and the Colpemin worked but am stil keeping an eye on it and if it does go back to how it was then i will go A&E where they suggested.  Thank you all so much for replying  

Kirsty-  give Dh a good   they deserve one every now and then...Ooops shouldnt really say that should I  

Lisa - oh congratulations to you     .  

Sarah "the nut case"   cheer up honey, please try not to kill any old ones out there!!

Just eaten the biggest bowl of tomato soup, so hot am sure its melted some teeth!

Kelly xx


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Wkelly - I have noticed your OTD which is two days after mine but you had EC and ET before me. My clinic says that you test 14 days after EC which would give you a test date 3 days before they have given you?

Anyone else understand this...what do other clinics say? I have double checked and they have said definatley 14days from EC for Jessops.

God I hope you dont all start testing early now because of this...I am testing on Tuesday 24th Feb and had had embryo transfer on saturday 14th Feb so only 10 days not 14! OFT is 25th but it will be by a blood test and then call in pm to let me know....

Guccimama


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi guccimama, wow thats confused me!!!

I was told to test 14 days after ET, same as my other cycles, not sure if other clinics are different but never heard of testing from EC.  Am having a blood test this time becuase I've taken some different meds and will give a false reading.  Am def going to wait till official test date, 27th Feb.  Am sure that if you have double checked with your clinic all is good and test then, perhaps others are different.

So much info goes around that it can get so confusing at times and stresses you more than ever, try not to worry too much  

Kelly x


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi,

I was told to test 14 days after ET, 13 days at the earliest, but I have read other posts that have confused me with dates so maybe some clinics offer different advice.

Oh that would mean I can test on the 24th then, very tempting..........

M

x


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

My clinic say 16dpEC   just to further add to the confusion. But if some clinics like Guccimama's say 14dpEC then that must mean I could test on Friday? Sooooooooo tempted............


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone

Haven't been managing to post very much recently but just wanted to nip on and spread some positive vibes around.         

Went back to work yesterday after being off for EC and ET.  I'm feeling surprisingly well at the moment - no idea if that's a good thing or a bad thing!  Still got another 9 days until my official test date although looking at what other clinics do a few days before that should be okay.  I'll only test 1 day early though and it will be in the evening, so really I'm only testing a few hours early!  

Hope you're all having a good day
Susan
x


----------



## Bambi79 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi ladies

Am feeling sorry for myself so didn't feel like posting yesterday, OTD was 23rd but brought some pee-sticks in preparation for testing on 20th as this would be when AF was due, then she arrived uninvited yesterday to torture me!  On the positive side (if there is one) my 2ww is over!

Went for a scan this morning and found that the stupid follicles that werent growing big enough when I wanted them to are all at about 24mm today so we cant go another round until they go away!

Am deep pit of misery but pleased to see the BFP from Lisa as it gives me hope and sending big luck to everyone else still on the punishing wait!  Hopefully will be back on here again soon!

K xx


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Awww Bambi, very sorry to hear AF arrived, I can understand you feeling sorry for yourself, I am today too.... I think I'm the most miserable person ever today, I've decided that staying in bed until Saturday is the best course of action, sleep through the whole stupid thing!!

Oh well, going for a shower to hopefully wash my blues away!!

Hoping that this is hormones and not me just being a grumpy cow!!

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Bambi, also sorry to hear about arrival of the old witch  

Sarah, so wish I could go to sleep until the end of the 2ww and not wake up before! Marvellous idea. Could just be drip fed??

Have a horrible headache this afternoon and read somewhere else on the 2ww board that headaches can be a good sign of hormones changing - or am I being a total loony optimist


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Lisa well done on your BFP fantastic news and thanks for sharing your symptoms which is a comfort    

Bambi so sorry hun   

Gucci mamma you live near me we will have to play wheelchair dodgems one day 

Hi to all to the new ladies the more the merrier hoping for lots more lovely BFPs      

Siobhan x


----------



## Juicer (Oct 26, 2007)

Lisa - congrats on the BFP
Bambi - so sorry that AF arrived early
Likesabath - fingers crossed that the line starts to appear soon
Grace222 - Hope that line starts to darken so you can officially celebrate your BFP

My clinic told me to test 14 days after EC.  Have managed to get to EC yet as AF has arrived both times after 10 days.  Haven't bought any tests yet and used last one testing this weekend to see if trigger had left system.  Not sure when I am likely to test to be honest.  At the moment I am focused on getting past this weekend with AF making an unwelcome visit.  Reckon I won't be able to stop myself testing a couple of days early as I am that sort of person - I like to know whats going on.  Hope I can stop myself though as I don't want to put myself through the misery of praying a negative will turn into a positive.

I saw last time that one lady bought those tests that predict how pregnant you are and used them repeatedly after getting her BFP to see if the time pregnant increased each test - hers did.  Sounds like a good plan until you can get blood tests to confirm, but those test are really pricey so I am not sure I will be tempted.  In fact - I was surprised how much tests are when I first had to buy one.

Positive fairy dust to all of you ladies sitting out the 2WW.


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi ladies, just popping in to say, we had our   today, I've tested 9dp5dt...I know it's a bit early, but this would be accurate now wouldn't it? I mean all of the hcg trigger shot which I had on 2/2/09 would be out of my system wouldn't it?

It's not sinking in yet, but we're trying to get our heads around it  

I'm sorry I haven't kept up with this thread 100%, but thank you for all the support you've given me and am       for lots and lots more BFPs, good luck to you all! 

I'm also very sorry to hear of the BFNs, am wishing you sincere strength and determination x

Happy Hannah & DH xx


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Hannah..
My cliinic tests on the 14th day after Egg collection and looking at your dates that is today honey...looks like a great big fat positive to me honey.....well done..

Can I ask everyone, Is it the trigger shot that shows up in your system and does this give you a false positive? If so how long does it take to get out of your system?

Guccimama


----------



## Juicer (Oct 26, 2007)

That is fabulous news - Congrats Hannah    

I heard that trigger clears out of your system after 7 days - it did with me.  Not sure what amounts that is for though and can't remember what my dose was.

K


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks Juicer..I had double dose (2 vials?) but wondered if I tested a little early would I get a false positive because of the trigger shot?


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

i was told 7-10 days for trigger to go i had 2 ampuoles as well


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello

Congratulations Hannah and Lisa!   

Guccimama from what I have read the HCG injection should be out of your system in 7 days or so, possibly a little longer. I had 2 ampoules as well. I think if you get a positive a week after embryo transfer it is probably a genuine positive; all clinics give different test dates though. I had a blastocyst transfer as Hannah did, but even so was told not to test until 14 days after embryo transfer, which for me was two weeks ago. We are thrilled as it is a   result today, but very nervous too as I have a history of both miscarriage and missed miscarriage. I am putting my faith into Cyclogest that this won't happen again, but we will delay proper celebrations until we see a heartbeat on a scan....

Symptoms wise I have had sore boobs, plenty of AF pain and other stretchy kind of crampy pains as well, plus a lot of dizziness and tiredness. Also some reoccurrence of OHSS symptoms, I had quite nasty OHSS after egg collection.

 to all those dealing with BFNs and     to all those still on the 2WW...you are all a great bunch of people and I have really enjoyed posting on this thread.  to all.

Amber x


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Ambergrace - thanks so much for the reply..and a massive congratulations on the BFP...well done honey.
Guccimama


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Way to go Amber and Hannah


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Evening all!!

Sarah –There is still time for it to change!!  Not long now til Friday!!  Know what you mean about being weepy – I could have cried at Neighbours earlier….sad that I watch it I know!!!   

Guccimama – loved how you went round Meadowhall in a wheelchair….must be good for carrying all the shopping!!! Your ticker looks great to me!!  I’m testing what would have been D14, maybe depends on how you are being tested? I’m having bloods which I think is more sensitive than pee sticks, also depends on treatment incase you have something in the system which could give a false positive.

Oh Kelly – glad your stomach eases off….OHSS can make you feel like your stomach is going to burst, IBS is probably being set off with the stress too.  

Nikki – hang in there hun!!!    

Lisa – congrats hun on your BFP!!!!

Kirsty – aaawww poor DH…..think all our DH’s need a medal for putting up with wives through 2ww!!!

Susan – glad you are having a good day!!

Bambi79 – so sorry about AF arriving uninvited.  Hope you can start treatment again soon!!!    

Hannah – congratulations on your BFP!!!!  Did you do a test previously which was negative  Not sure how long HcG stays in system….check again in a few days to see if the line is stronger maybe?

Amber – congratulations!!!

Wow, so many positives today!!!!

Well poor Dh doesn’t know what to do with me….last night I was upset, convinced it hadn’t worked…we can’t afford another go, will have to wait 6 months, by which point it will clash with DH’s transplant op…the world had ended.  This morning, the opposite, had nausea all morning, had breakfast (which I never have) to settle my stomach….starving by morning break, so had a twix…starving by lunch so had chips and been singing away “I’m a pregnant girl” to myself all day    …been working on my own, so colleagues don’t think I’m nuts, just DH thinks I’ve lost the plot    ….he wants happy medium….there is no pleasing some people.  So, logical mind says I’m sick with worry and I always get hungry before AF is due and its due Friday…..so now who knows what to think….   

Anyway, hope everyone is doing well!!!!  Thursday tomorrow!!!!  Then Friday!!!


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

wow another bfp   caz will be busy later


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

well done on your       girls here is some fairy dust for all us testing in the next few days,, im off the thinking now that our faint line this morn was the line under the line if you know what i mean and will know better tomo      so lots of positive thinking for us on the final lap                        and lots of       and     and   .
Grace


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*K (Bambi)* ~ sorry to see your news today hun......many hugs 

*Kelly* ~ glad you are feeling a bit better...sounds painful hun.

*Nikki* ((((hugs))))

Hi *Jeza* ~ i can see all your posts hun....i've added you to the list  Are you still having problems seeing your posts?

*Guccimma* ~ like the ticker  The trigger shot can give you a false positive if you test too early and it hasn't cleared your system. I've copied this info from the 2ww FAQ for you...

How long before HCG is out of my system?
_The HCG injection can stay in your body for approx 10-14 days but obviously we all eliminate the drugs from our systems at different rates. As a very basic approximation, 1000iu of pregnyl eliminated from body per day so gives you a rough idea._

Can I test early?
_It doesn't matter that the hcg injection may have left your body...its whether theres enough hcg released from the implanted embryo for the HPT to detect. Implantation happens around 5-12 dpo and only once its complete will the hcg hormone be released. If you have late implantation then it may not show up on an HPT. The reason clinics give you testing dates is because you're far more likely to get an accurate result then. The possiblity of a false result may cause added stress at an already anxious time but it is ultimately up to personal choice._

*Lisa* ~ congratulations....be very happy and healthy 

*Hannah* ~ many congratulations to you too.....i'm sure the trigger shot will definately be out of your system by now. Fab news 

*Amber* ~ yay.....fantastic. Congratulations hun 

Hi *Pinot, Sarah, Caroline, Grace, Kirsty, Milo, Susan, Siobhan and Juicer* ~ hope you are all ok 

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Lizzy..
Thanks very much for the information...will stop me testing now too early. You were right about the ticker I had missed the end of during transfer..
Guccimama


----------



## PMcG1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow so many BFP over the last few days    congratulations to all...lets hope it's catching for those still waiting to find out!!! 

I'm sick with nerves as my test day is tomorrow...I'm torn between doing hpt 1st thing, whilst also wanting to put off bad news for as long as possible. 

 to all

P x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

PMcG1 - good luck for testing tomorrow!!!  Good luck anyone else testing tomorrow too!!!


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

PMcG1 - good luck for tommorow...hope you get a BFP..
Guccimama


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

PMcG1 good luck for tomorrow   for a BFP for you hun xx


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

PMcG1 good luck for tomorrow                                I love the wee fairy dust lady. 
grace x


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

tested again this morning ladies (nothing) no line not even a faint one looks like a BFN for me unless the blood test says otherwise ?     saying a wee prayer for everyone else xxxx        
Grace


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh Grace....when is you official test date  is there still time for it to change?


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Grace....I'm so sorry, you must have been so excited yesterday...wait and see, you never know. Mine was negative this morning so I'm pretty sure its all over. I can't lie, I'm absolutely devastated. Spent all last night in my bed upset, hubby got a chinese to try and cheer me up but it didn't work. Tested again this morning and still no. He says we can't be sure till tomorrow but I doubt it'll change.
Not really sure what we'll do next
Really don't want to go to work today and face people but suppose I'll have to.

Good luck to those testing today, I wouldn't wish this feeling on anyone 

Loads of love Sarah xxx


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

yep sahrah im not holing much hope for tomo either, i dont think it can change between now and then which is our OTD, anyone read anything otherwise?


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm back at home, lasted at work for a whole 5 minutes, someone was nice which set me off again, so I've come back to hide alone in the house.

My boss had IVF, pregnant first time, was trying to pick me up by saying that it was too early to test myself and that we might still get a positive, she kept telling me they give us a test date on purpose and thats the only day the result is definite. 

I'm ok, just don't want to be around people. If we have to do this again, I'm not testing early, take my advice girls....don't do it

love Sarah xxx


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sarah,

Sorry about your news, curl up in bed today and watch something mindless on the TV.

Grace, heres hoping the blood tests have a better result for you.

If it was a late implanter then there might not be enough HCG to show on the test so it is still worth testing tomorrow.

Sending you both lots of      and     

Milo
x


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Ladies
Joining you on the dreaded 2ww. Had fet ET on the 17 Feb test date 28/2 but as we are away so will delay until 2/3. I'd rather delay the knowing. My clinic test 14 dpet fyi and for those that test early the results can change and often do so please hang on in there. I had 3 * 8 cell frosties put back so fingers crossed, typing while drinking water, munching brazil nuts and a lot of praying.

Best of luck all
Nats
x


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sarah/Grace - Sending you lots of   I'm sorry about your results, maybe the blood test will show something different. My clinic told me that the bloods are the best method of testing at this early stage so maybe the HPT wasn't sensitive enough.

Milo - Hi How are you?

Love Kirsty


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Kirsty,

I am good thanks, just going a bit stir crazy on the 2ww     

Going out for lunch today with MIL, SIL, Nan and Neice so that will be nice and take my mind of this awful "am I arent I?" situation.

How you doing?

M
x


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi!

Lunch out sounds nice, send me a doggy bag?  

I'm ok, definately   think I have convinced myself that i am having all sorts of symptoms lol! Feeling a bit sick this morning but have a dodgy tummy so thats prob why.

Love Kirsty xx


----------



## LadyL (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi all,

Haven't written on here for a few days but couldn't just read Sarah/Grace's sad news and not say anything - I'm truly sorry and sending you big hugs. Lets hope the blood test tells a different story. xxx

I am 4 sleeps away from test date.  I have been completely stressing over not having any symptoms up until 2 days ago and now i am stressing over which I can only assume to be AF pains.  I am today 6 days post 5 day transfer and am terrified this means AF is going to show.  I also have had some white discharge (sorry tmi) in my knickers for the last couple of days and I usually start to get a bit more discharge before my period comes.  Can anyone make anything positive of this at all and has anyone experienced the white discharge symptom (it's not loads but enough to make me think urgh - have I come on?) I was quite dry first few days after transfer and now this!. I'm on cleaxane, cyclogest (bottom pills) and dexamethasone so could the discharge be anything to do with this.  Think I am just grasping at straws now....arggghhhhhh

Hannah, Amber and Lisa-congrats Ladies on your BFP's - that's wonderful news !!!! well done and well deserved !!!

Welcome Nats - the 2 week wait begins eh! xxx

Love Lady L xxx


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

LadyL,

I am 6dp3dt and have some of the white stuff too and was worried about it yesterday but read on the "ask a nurse" section that it is normal and can be a side affect of the Cyclogest.

Sure it is nothing to worry about.

Milo

x


----------



## LadyL (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Milo - can't tell you how much it means xxx lots of love


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey LadyL and Milo
I am on progesterone support but up the front bum....I am so wet it looks like there's a foam party going on up there!!! I am on double dose though..was thinking of transfering to back bottom but they already give me the botty burps so would be worried that I would end up being just fulllllllllllllll of windypops..
Guccimama


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I too am on those nasty pessaries, I think its the stuff that they make them out of that we are seeing in our knicks. The nurse at my clinic said that i would see lots of white stuff but that is normal and whats left over after the hormones have been absorbed. Hope that helps.

    

Love Kirsty x


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ladies,

I am on Cyclogest twice a day (back door!) and going to the loo at least 3 times per day - not pleasant, have not been brave enough to move to the front door but the foam party sounds interesting!

In our house bottty burps are the norm now, DF doesnt bat an eyelid now, at first he was laughing like a drain!

My boobs have also taken on a life of their own, they are big anyway (36 FF!) but none of my bras fit and they are soooo sore I want to cry when I first wake up!  DF says they are smothering him in the night lol!     

At least I have this site where I can talk about it without people thinking I am a nutter ha ha!!!

Milo
xx


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh Milo!!   

Your post made my morning!!!

Love Kirsty x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

So sorry Grace and Sarah   that the bloods say otherwise.  

Hi Nats I have three on board too. 

Any news on EMcG1?  

Siobhan x


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

morning ladies
keep hope grace and sarah wait till blood tests my clinic wont even do blood test till 18 days post EC ....and suggest no HPT till 20 days post EC
Cyclogest.......what can i say ...... dont worry about discharge its evil .....keeping sainsburys out of stock on panty liners
and as for the wind
makes no difference with me whether its back or front bum im a wind factory also feel bloated!!!
there was a post somewhere about the side effects of them will see if i can see it and let you know where


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

I am so glad I am not the only one having these problems with cyclogest...  empathising with all of you!

Lady L I just wanted to pop back on here and say I had lots of AF symptoms for a good few days before my test yesterday. Still getting the odd AF symptom now to be honest. Mornings around 10am seem to be 'feels like period is coming' hour! Had lots of discharge too, although I'm using cyclogest in front bottom (did prefer the back until got piles, sorry TMI, thank goodness for this site is all I can say!) so that is causing extra discharge too which is normal, according to the info I was given. I am with Sharon on stockpiling the panty liners! I know it is really hard but try not to read anything into symptoms -AF, pregnancy and progesterone side effects are all so similar. I honestly had no idea until my test showed positive whether this had worked or not.

Grace and Sarah I am sending   and   to you both and keeping fingers crossed for the blood tests...it is not over yet...

   to you all.

Amber x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Morning ladies, hope you are all well.

Grace and Sarah, got everything crossed for you so much   

Well today i am feeling the best i have been re the bloating, had my first proper number 2 (like you all need to know that) last night and it has eased my pains so much, although got a little wind in my shoulder and was so embarassed just now, moved on my seat and a blow off escaped  .

Am getting the odd period pain in lower back, due on Saturday and thats playing on my mind alot but otherwise feel good at the moment.

Am also getting a foam party down there, it like i have wet myself and need to keep going to the loo and wiping myself, am taking Crinone once an evening, have tried to wear pantyliners before but just cant do it.  Is anyone weeing a lot?  Am waking 2/3 times a night to go, full bladder too?

Kelly xx


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

here is the list of side effects of cyclogest as promised
Bloating; breast tenderness or pain; diarrhea; dizziness; drowsiness; dry mouth; fluid retention; headache; heartburn; irritability; mood swings; excessive worrying; muscle pain; nausea; stomach pain or cramping; tiredness; vomiting; constipation; cramping; vaginal burning or irritation; headache; upset stomach; muscle, joint, or bone pain; runny nose; sneezing; cough; vaginal discharge; problems urinating; weight gain
great hey!


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Sharbara did you make up excessive worrying?


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Doesnt including pulling your hair out with worry  

Kelly xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Just to let you all know, I tested one day early today and got a BFP! It's early days yet obviously, but pleased to get this far. Good luck to the rest of you with testing. 

Nikki


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh that is fantastic news xx

Kelly xx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Only sam that's fantastic news hun well done            

Siobhan x


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

brilliant news onlysam


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

well done onlysam fab news!


----------



## Juicer (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats OnlySam - naughty girl for testing early - ha ha, but great news.

Lots of positive news on this thread so far which is great.

Grace and Sarah - sorry that you are going through the pain of BFN results.  Hope that this is just due to the tests not being sensitive enough.

Joining in the CM discussion, I only use the back door for Cyclogest as it makes less mess.  It's not exactly pleasant though and I have to make sure I am gentle - tee hee.  Hilarious that we are all practically strangers, but united by discussions about what is coming out of our front bottoms


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

arghhhhhhh why is it that when you feel so good and positive in this 2ww that something destroys it.  Am due on Saturday and i have every symptom that i could possibly get right now and my mood has gone, could batter people!

Kelly xx


----------



## LadyL (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeahhh - congrats OnlySam - well done you and DH!!!

LadyL xxx


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Congratulations Sam let's hope the good news keeps on coming.

Mmmm Cyclogest so the list of symptoms covers everything we could feel so you really are in the dark. If it is any consolation when I fell pg before I had hardly any symptoms and any i had could have easily been put down to the drugs so you just never know until test day for sure. I was convinced it hadn't worked the night before i started looking into alternative clinics and my beta came back at over 700!

xx


----------



## february (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Nikki

Congrats on your BFP.  What symptoms did you get during your 2 ww.  My OTD is 22/02/09 and I had 3 day FET 7 cells.


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

nikki thats fantastic news i am so please for you darling             who know i am still holding a wee bit of hope for tomo but going to have a couple of months off as this has been much harder than i coul ever have imagined. I wish you and your wee embies all the best and to take care of each other. 
Grace x


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi everyone, just wondering if i could join you all!!!  i was determind not to join a thread as didnt want to get hopes up and obsess with the 2ww....but hey ho...im here!

i had natural FET with progestrone support ET on the 14th Feb, so im 6dpt and am soooooo bloated its silly, my AF is due on mon/tue (and in my last two tx have started af way before OTD so have never had the lovelyness of testing), so im not holding out much hope, so much so i have wrote of list of all the things i would like to ask consultant next month and my DH has brought some Zita west vitimins for himself to help his sperm!  so not feeling positive at all, the af/cramping pains are bad. 

have been reading this thread for a while,   to people and congrates to others and  for al of us yet to test! 

lovely to have people to chat to now, instead of just reading!!!


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Applecrumble welcome hopefully we can answer each others questions on this thread and stop us becoming obsessed 

I think there are others who had ET same day as you maybe Guccimamma 

Siobhan x


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks siobhan - it does drive you crazy dont it!!!! i said i wouldnt obsess abotu it this time.......but i am! only 6 days in and going mad! 

oooo is there!? cool.

hows everyone doing?


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone, especially the newbies.
Grace and Sarah - REally hoping that the blood test proves those    wrong
Wkelly -   on the number 2! I know how you feel honey... 
Onlysam -   congratulation honey
Sharbara - Thanks so much for looking up the side effects, I am not on cyclogest but something similar so guess the side effects will be the same...thought I was loosing my marbles watching my ankles turn into cankles the lasat couple of days... 
Juicer - have you ever used the front door? I am thinking of switching to the back but am bothered by the bottyburps already and am scared they would get worse?
February - You are 4 days behind me, are you on progesterone support cause if you are any side effects of being pregnant will be masked by cyclogest or similar...stop torturing yourself honey it does not help..I even tested this morning (I know very very naughty but could not resist it) It was negative as it should be at this stage although it did show that the trigger shot was out of my system now.
Applecrumble - welcome to the world of bottyburps and foam parties! (see earlier posts about cyclogest) We are around the same I had 3d transfer on the 14th, my little valentine was a grade 1, 8 cell but I have to tell you no matter how many times we try to count the cells on the photo we got we always get to 16! Sure it must have split again before transfer..but hey ho...my official test date is on the 25th Feb...is yours the same I know different clinics do it differently.
Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok...this is driving me mad, wind, heartburn, swollen ankles, tummy ache, hot sweats and absolute bordem, dh wont allow me back to work until next week but went today to see my team and take them out for lunch (i gave them an extended lunch hour just cause I was sooooo pleased to see them and they had all made the effort to meet me.....it was sooo nice) Cant wait to get back
Anyway enough of me....
Guccimama


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

OnlySam - Congratulations!!    

Wow this board is lucky - I do hope it stays that way for us lot still to test!!

Applecrumble - You are the same as me - I had SET on 14th feb and due to test on the 26th. When do you test?

Love Kirsty x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

I know the "number 2" topic should really close now, but can you strain your embies out, do them any harm?  Thats the only way i can go    Guccimama can you help with this one !!

Kelly xx

P.S. am at work and so so busy but so goddam bored am sure i've typed all what we have been saying in consultants letters, just cant concentrate!


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

WKelly - I wish I could help with your number 2 but I have the same problem..I have been told though that there is no way you could "STRAIN THEM OUT" 
My main problem is blumming heartburn - I am innocently trying to much my way through a packet of bourbons and custard creams and it keeps rearing its ugly head, it could at least wait until I had finished my cuppa tea....
Guccimama


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

kelly! i have thot the same thing, can you strain them out! haha, silly question but i thot it the other day!!! 

Kirsty and guccimama - same day transfers and all have a different test date, mine is the 28th!!!!  thats if i even get that far, af due 23/24th. 

glad im not the only one going mental with the side effects, its actually cheared me up a bit as i thot it was all over this morning when my tummy swelled and im so bloated and nipples started to get senstive, but it could all be the support and not the dreaded AF after all.....i hope....or i hope more that its pregnancy!!!

im at work to, and going mad and wishing my life away, been on internet most of the day and havent done much work!! oops!   but i cant concentrate on anything other than symptoms, IF, tx, has it worked hasnt it worked....but your all in the same boat!!!

going out for a girlie meal tonite so looking forward to that, and none of them know i have just had FET so at least they wont be on about it!!!


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Applecrumble have a good night with the girls, nice to go out and not talk about it all the time and people being wary around you, none of our friends know so its nice to have normal conversations about anything other than tx.

guccimama really not sure a packet of bourbons and custard creams are going to help with heartburn  

Oh am so pleased you cant strain them out then, what a relief, bring on the next poo.  I AM OBSESSED WITH POO AT THE MOMENT, well my own anyway   

Sounds like all our Af's are due in the next couple of days am so preying that none of us get it and we all get BFP         

Kelly xx


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

Nikki, fellow diary writer!!! Am sooo chuffed for you hun, I had to post and say

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly]​
Well Done!

Hannah xx


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi,

I am a bit confused as to when AF is due.  My last AF started on the 22nd of Jan and I am usually spot on 28days to the next, but I was taking Northisteron from the 31st of Dec so that the clinic could fit my cycle around the 10th of Feb EC, so I am not sure whether AF is due today (28 days after last AF) or on Tuesday next week (28 days after EC).

Does anyone know?

M

x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Kelly my clinic said you can take fybrogel from the chemist if the constipation is bad.

They also said you cant sneeze, burp,strain or fart them out so I'm trying to be chilled this time around 

Weve just had great news that one of our last two embies has gone to blasto and been frozen    

Siobhan x


----------



## PMcG1 (Feb 5, 2008)

At last test day has arrived......and I got a   !!!!!! I still can't believe it.    
I thought AF was sure to come this morning and had to talk myself into doing the test. Last time we had a false negative, so I'm excited but can't help but feel a little anxious until we hear a little heart beat. 

Thanks for all the support, wishing you lots of   and praying that the  visits very soon!

P x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

P that is fantastic news, congratulations to you both  

This thread does to be lucky with BFP, bring them on for all of us    

Siobhan - excellent you can freeze your little embie  , well done  

Kelly xx


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

PMcG1, many , many congratulations to you too.....you must be delighted!!! 

Enjoy it,  

Hannah xx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Excellent news EMcG1                 

Siobhan x


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

PMGc1 congratulations honey.......   

I am not sure about AF - I would normally be due next friday 27th evening...but due to meds I was forced to ovulate early wednesday instead of the friday that week so I think that now means that AF would be due on Wednesday next week (the day I test) and not the Friday but will just wait and see...   
siobihan - congrats on your icebaby..
Guccimama


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

PMcG1  and onlysam- great news - well done you! 

There have been so many BFP's this week, lets hope the trend continues for the rest of us.     

M
x


----------



## SUPRIYA (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi girls.
Can I join in please. My Et was on the 12 and due to test on the 24. Just cant kill time. already done 2 tests. All BFN, I know it is early,but dont know why loosing patience and hopes.
Congratulations to everyone who got their BFP's.
So sorry for ones who could not make it.


Love
Supriya


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Supriya, welcome to the nutters all waiting for BFP.....STOP TESTING ITS TOO TOO EARLY!!

Kelly xx


----------



## february (Dec 3, 2007)

only sam - which pregnancy test did you use and was it with firstmorning urine sample.  how many cells was your embryo andd how many days transfer did you have.  sorry about all the ?'s  thanks

take care


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Congratulations PMcG1 it only geys better here


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi February
I used First Response,the early tester one. It wasn't my first wee of the morning, it was about the third. I did two tests. I decided to use First Response instead of clearblue digital because I couldn't bear for the words 'noy pregnant' to pop up, although I have got some clearblue in the bathroom cupboard. I'm too scared to use them in case it tells me something different.


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

PMcG1  and onlysam- great news  congratulations.................    njoy you next 8 months...


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Congratulations PMcG1 and Onlysam    

Grace keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow  

Only just caught up with the last 5 pages so you'll have to forgive my belated laughing at the foam party comment! Sounds like something 18 to 30s holidays advertise! Seeing as we're all happy to bear most intimate knicker details with strangers, I thought the following might make you laugh. Yesterday at work I had on a black suit and black opaque tights. Went to the loo, stood up and had somehow managed to get cyclagest goo on said black tights. Mental note to self and everyone else, at all costs do not get cyclogest goo on black tights. It's a nightmare to get off  

officially 3 more sleeps for me but think going to test one day early on Saturday.

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## bow99 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow this board does seem really lucky this month. Hope it continues for the rest of us. Big congrats to all those who tested   in the last few days. 

We should remain this board the Lucky board.


----------



## Juicer (Oct 26, 2007)

In answer to a previous question, I have used door number 1 a couple of times but just find it too messy and get paranoid it is coming out before the progesterone has time to absorb.  So - without wanting to sound rude - I am trap 2 kind of girl.

Am feeling down today and struggling to believe that I will get a BFP on this treatment.  Getting a spot on my forehead which may signify AF on way - and think I might have an eye infection as it is itching like mad.  Feeling v sorry for myself and just want to go to sleep and wake up after OTD.

Boo!


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Onlysam and PMcG1 - huge congratulations to you both for your BFP!!!!!!!

Pinot - love your story, I'm sat here laughing my socks off!!!!  I'm obsessed with panty liners as that goo just makes such a mess!!

Only one more sleep to go.....good luck to the other girls testing tomorrow.......I'm having bloods done at 8.20, then have to wait til after 4 to phone for results...this part is the worst!!!!


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone.  Feel so guilty for not getting on here enough and managing to do personals.  I can't risk coming on here at work because our technicians can see what website every computer is on at any time.  By the time I come home, I've still got a couple of hours worth of work to do for the next day.  I have been checking up on you all though and want to keep wishing you all lots and lots of luck.    

As for me, I'm feeling annoying well during this 2ww. If only there was a sign!   My swollen tummy and all the aches and pains have disappeared. I'm very tired all the time but that might be because I'm back to the madness of work.

Only 8 more days until OTD and only 7 more days until unofficial test date!!!  

Lots of luck to anyone testing tomorrow    
Susan
x


----------



## tissyblue (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and congrats to all the BFP's out there - trust me, it gives us plenty hope 

Had to laugh at the list of side effects for Cyclogest - those pharmaceutical companies certainly make sure they cover all of the bases. Not sure if I'm suffering from 3P (progesterone pessary poisoning), but certainly have the "excessive worrying" going on! That and I feel as if I've downed three cans of Red Bull in a row - wired and tired - a bizarre sensation! Think my body is suffering from extreme caffeine and chocolate withdrawal. Poured a cup of coffee at a meeting at work today, took a mouthful, remembered I wasn't drinking coffee and had to spit it back out again. Was with clients so not sure they were that impressed 

I don't remember it being this hard last time round (I was so naive, I thought the hard bit was getting to ET).

BTW, my transfer date was 14 Feb but my OTD is not until 1 March - a virtual month away 

Hope the sane ones amongst us have some words of wisdom. Meantime I will continue my slide into 2WW madness.....
T


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Hope you don't mind me joining you...I'm officially PUPO as of 11:45 am today and really excited about being on the 2ww...I know from reading your posts that won't last and I'll be going   very soon!

Congratulations on all the BFPs!   

And so sorry to everyone who got a BFN...I can't imagine how hard that must be.   

Tasha xxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi and welcome Jazzndylan  you will be nutty and obsessive soon   

Siobhan x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome Siobhan...yep, I'm sure I'll start knicker checking soon! xxx


----------



## PMcG1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the well wishes everyone   
I still can't believe it, I did another hpt earlier just to check and it's still all good!!

Juicer -  I know it's hard, I went through a few days where I was miserable   convinced that it was all over for me and DH. I just wanted to cry eat chocolate and drink wine in copious amounts, whilst watching TV in bed    I just about managed to resit!!! 
Hang in there, you never know what will happen    

P x


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Some advice needed please and apologies now for the TMI nature of it all   I had some "off white" CM this morning (not pink but kind of brown ish like I get just before AF) mixed in with the cyclogest foam and now I think it's all over   What do you think? Today is 14 dpEC and 11 dpET so I'm figuring AF due about now and perhaps it's just the cyclogest keeping her at bay? Has anyone had this do you know and still gone on to get a BFP? OTD is Sunday which will be 16 dpEC. I just don't see it could be anything to do with implantation at this late stage?

Thanks for advice ladies.

Love a very worried Pinot xx


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

PMcG1 - congrates hun!!! so pleased for you!!!  does give us all hope!

Tasha - well done on the PUPO!!! now the 2ww madness begins!!! so welcome to the mad house 

tissy blue - i had ET on the 14th to, my test date on the 28th, so yours is only 1 day more, but know what you feel like on the feels like a whole month as its march!!! how you doing?  worrying about all the symptoms or lack of symptoms!!!

as for using door one or two, when i asked my nurse if i can use door 2 she looked at me like i was mental and spoke to me in a voice only used for the poor of hearing talking slowly saying "no love....you use it like a tampon....you dont put tampons up your bum" - haha, i should have said "ah thats where me and DH have been going wrong for all these years and not getting pregnant" haha .  so looks like its only door 1 for me, messy to.  but then im on the gel stuff so dont know if that makes a differece.

still knicker checking to, going crazy, bloatedness is going today, dont know if thats a good or bad thing, but me and DH have built ourselves up for a BFN as it has always has been so we are already planning our next fresh isci.  

how is everyone today?


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Pinot, so sorry cant help you, but please try and stay positive  

Here's me giving advice on staying positive, today am in the worst mood ever, have every period pain going that i get when due, and thats tomorrow and not feeling at all positive today   

P - wishing you loads of luck and happiness in the next 9 months  

Kelly xx


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Congratulations P!!!! You must be over the moon!

Pinot - Sorry I cant help? Maybe implantation blood? Have you done a test yet? This is my first tx so I'm a bit of a novice i'm afraid. Good luck   

Applecrumble -   at your nurses comments!! I too have been advised to use the front door, feel sorry for all those who have to use back door - thats just not good   Stay positive it may be a BFP!

Morning everyone! I hope you are all ok today and full of   . I'm trying but its hard. Tried to talk DH into testing early last night but he wasnt having it   says dont need to and should wait for bloods as they 100% and that I'm worrying about nothing as its worked because 'You're all soft and sexier than ever'  . Mmmm Me thinks he's been starved of something   

Love Kirsty x


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

hi Pinot - sorry but i dont have any advice, i can only go by my own experience which is af coming well before OTD, but it just started like a normal af did, so no spotting just af flow.     think positive hun, whens your test day?? 

Kirsty - haha, my DH is the same...he said last nite....you look soooooooo pretty and then looked sorry for himself!!! sorry love, none of that!!!.    thots for you to hun.  im thinking of testing on the day my af due as never get to OTD, but think it mite be to early to be honest, as it will only be 10/11 days past transfer  just all depends if af shows up again.  whens your OTD? 

sat at work, wishing my life away waiting for this 2ww to be over (hoping with a BFP) but looked at the clock and its only 9.56!!! argggh!!


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

now 10.04 and i feel like i have been sat ay my desk since 1806 ITS THE SLOWEST DAY EVER.

everyone is in the friday spirit and going for a drink at lunch and i am gagging for a glass of wine to chill out more than anything.  this has been my first real negative day.

Feel terrible as also starving my DH of jiggy, just not up for it, anyone else feel like that?

Kelly xx


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi applecrumble - My test day is 26th which will be 14 days after ec. I have no idea when my AF is as it was eight days early when I was down regging! Think all the drugs have really messed my cycle up. I'm usually every 28 days although occasionaly its 26. When are you thinking of testing?

I feel so sorry for our DH's    Its payback time after him laughing at me throwing tantrums trying to stickk a needle into myself!! 

I dont really feel like jiggy at the mo, feel like DH would be invading little embies space


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

The time at the last stroke will be 


FFS is that all
Gave my blood this morning ladies, will know between 2 and 4 this afternoon, didnt test again this morning couldnt bare it!
Still no period but taking the cyclogest could be holding this back 
anyway will post asap with results


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Kelly xx


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Grace....Same here.....I haven't sat and waited for the phone to ring like this for years!! My house is cleaner than its ever been, I needed a distraction and now I'm sat waiting for the call.

Not holding out much hope but the nurse was really nice this morning telling me not to give up till the bloods come back. 

I'm ok though, think I've got it in my mind that its no so have had a day or so to get used to the idea. 

It was really good to see you this morning its nice not to be alone in all this. Although hubby is great he doesn't understand how I feel.

I have to say though that if I have to do this again (which I'm sure I will) I will not be testing at home, it has sent me demented and added so much more stress to the situation

Will post as soon as I get my official result

Lots of love Sarah xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Sarah have everything crossed for you     

Kelly xx


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

kelly - know what you mean abotu the glass of wine, went out with friends last nite and once i said i wasnt drinking all the raised eyebrows were going, i had to tell them that i wasnt pregnant (well i hope i am but they dont know that) and that im just being healthy. 

and yes i feel like that, i feel soooo bloated that anything jiggy like im not in the mood for. plus....i dont want to hurt little ice baby if s/he is in there!!!! 

sarah and grace                         - let us know APSP!!!!! i will be looking out this avo for your posts!!!!! 

sarah i was thinking of testing early at home when af is due (af has always started before OTD) but i will only be 11dpt, so not to sure that it will show up even if i am lucky enough, but im not confident that it has worked as feel like af is on her way now already.  

GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Good luck to everyone testing today...I'm   you get your BFPs.  

Pinot - as I was leaving after ET yesterday my nurse told me that implantation bleeding can occur between days 5-14 post ET...and that even if I have a bleed, I should still test on my OTD and then 2 days later...I don't want to give you false hope as I'm a novice to all this...but thought it might help to tell you what my nurse told me.    for you hun! xxx

Applecrumble - thanks for the welcome hun!  I don't like the patronising tone your nurse used!    I'm assuming her 'advice' is because you're using the gel...if you use the cyclogest pessaries they can go in either door (and their just like mini tampons...so her comparison was stoopid!).    for you on your 2ww and sending you lots of  

Some of you have mentioned   - our clinic has banned us whilst we're on the 2ww...this is their general rule for everyone.  Isn't it frustrating that different clinics give different advice?  

Well I've started to slip off the ET   I was on y'day...feeling crampy and nauseous today...it's too early for pg symptoms and surely AF...so hoping it's the progesterone  

 and   to you all. 

Tasha xxx


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Tasha. Am really hoping that's the case but have also just discovered a spot threatening mount everest proportions on my chin so am really thinking the worst   God I hate all this waiting. Can't really concentrate at work at the moment. Thank God I'm working from home today! 

Good luck for those waiting on blood results this afternoon. Could do with some hope today girls


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Pinot

  hoping you feel better soon. Sending you some   

Love Kirsty x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Pinot - hun, my friend got huge spots before she got a BFP...I think that our bodies are very cruel because AF and pg symptoms are very similar!!!  

Sending you lots of   and   for you. xxx


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

my friend also got a HUGE spot before her BFP to!!!


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

keep them coming girls its helping with the PMA! Why didn't I just test this morning? Still think today would perhaps be bit early for anything other than first wee of the day though


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Pinot - glad your PMA is picking up hun.  I think you were right not to test...it's still a little early according to my clinic's advice (not allowed to test until 16dpET).  Keep the PMA going strong...sending you some more


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Whens your test date Pinot?

Pleased you PMA picking up


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

oh ladies, please try and hold out till test day   

all i feel like i have done today is moan on here.  just feel so crap today, really believe AF is going to happen, have such lower back pain, jellyfied legs, pains in ovaries and feel sick all which i get when due, also mood is outrageous and cant stop eating.  am absolutely terrified of all this       I just cant relax today.  my boobies are hurting so much, took my bra off last night and it was like my skin was being pulled, but have had sore boobies way before EC about one week before and still got them.

Still sending all your ladies wishes for your bloods this afternoon, please give us all good news.

Kelly xx


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Aww Kelly!

Sending you lots of     too.


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

oh kelly hun    

still got a week to go hun, its to early to tell either way, it could be the drugs you know.


----------



## Juicer (Oct 26, 2007)

Pinot - keep fingers crossed for you that this is implantation spotting.

Posts have cheered me up today as had a major setback in postivity last night and am convinced that AF is going to come tomorrow.  It's good to know that I am not the only one who feels like they are going nutty.

Giggled at the posts about partners wanting to get sexy.  Are they having a laugh?  Can't imagine anyone would feel like getting jiggy during the 2WW.  Surely the stress alone is enough to dampen the ardour of even the sauciest of ladies.  DP hasn't been allowed to get near me since stimming and I don't feel even the slightest bit sorry for him - ha ha!

Am praying that AF is not going to some tomorrow.  I feel totally certain that she will and that my dream will be over for another few months until I can pick myself up and try again.  I know I shouldn't be feeling sorry for myself when a couple of you ladies are sitting waiting for your blood test results.  I feel for you and hope that you will get lovely surprises.

Blimey - time is dragging.


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh we all sound so down today dont we, if only we could have a glass of wine to chill us all out, think that would definitely help us all   

I too am so convinced AF will show tomorrow/next couple of days, am dreading next Friday test date especially having a blood test and waiting hours for the result.  

Juicer - haha, feel the same as in not worrying about DH's wanting to get saucy.  I actually said to mine the other night, plesae dont take this the wrong way but so not in the mood for jiggy at all, just dont want it, he laughed and was like right ok thanks for letting me know, think he is more than happy though with cuddles at the moment and afraid will do any harm to the embies.

Kelly xx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Good luck Sarah and Grace for BFPs today     

Pinot my clinic said the same as Jazz's re late or early implantation keep the faith   

Kelly -  lets scare her away ...AF don't you dare show      

love and babydust to all Siobhan x


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

TMI warning 
just been to the loo and wiped, very light pink goo, not usual start to period, but i think its enivitably coming now, usually i get acouple of hours dried  (brown blood but this looks different definatly pink goo and probably start of period.  
so cruel as i had had a little hope and now with about an hour to go before i get results from hospital blood test, what looks similar to the witch has turned up. hoiping against hope it isnt    and what ever it is it goes away, silly i know!  
a wee bit more hope just been instilled reading about thhe late implantation bleeding mabye this is whats happening ahhhrggg i wish they would phone
Im now thinking even if it is late implantation will it show in the bloods im 13 days past a 2 day transfer ahhhhhhh 
one way or another i will be out of my miser soon.
Sarah it was so good to see you to and thank for the hug, im the same no more early testing! anytime you fancy a gab please pm me and we could exchange moby numbers or something because no matter how hard they try our hubbys there is no way on earth they understand even a tenth of what we are going through. 
Feck me this is horrendous 
love to all Grace xxx


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh grace! Sounds like you really upset, sending you lots of   

Have  you done a HPT? It may be better than sitting round waiting for phone to ring.

  you get some good news

Love Kirsty x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh grace am    its implantation bleeding.

 

Kelly xxxx


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

oh grace hunny!!!  its not over yet hun, hope that phone call comes sooner rather than later!


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

girls if it is implantation bleeding will it show in the bloods i had done this morning, i first noticed it a few hours ago and now its gone when i wipe, whats going on, kirsty have i dome a home test yet, have i ever, if you get time read back the thread and you will see how much a nutter i am with the pee sticks lol, feeling a bit better now and another wee bit of hope. cmon phone RING!!!!


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

This is torture

Why won't the phone ring?!?!

Going crazy!!!    

xxxx


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

RING ghad dam!!!!!


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi,


I have done a really naughty thing and have given into temptation and done a test which of course was a BFN so am now in floods of tears!

Yesterday I ripped the leather seat of my car with a stud on my jeans and today I have lost one of my diamond earings, so as I am so superstitious convinced myself that bad things come in threes so it would be better to just get the BFN out of the way.

It is a whole week until my OTD so I do know it is v early to do a test, but have an awful feeling that "I just Know" it has not worked     

Oh and my cat has just brough a mouse in and is currently eating it under the kitchen table 'cos I am crying to much to chase him for it!!!

I can't tell DF I hve done it he will go mad at me.

Oh why did I do it!!!!

Milo
x


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

Hunny!!! FAR TO EARLY TO TEST !!!!!!  a whole week left yet hun!!! step away from those sticks 

if you are superstitious then count your cat bringing in the mouse as the third, as you cant have that BFN as its far to early!!!!!!!!!!! 

make your self a nice cup of tea, calm down and breath and take this telling off the the pee stick police!! 

hun...you have a whole week left of the 2ww! 

   big hugs to you babe.


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

They just rang, its a negative for me it came back less than three whatever that means, im at work so trying to keep it together


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

oh grace hun         

im so so so so sorry to hear that. 

why dont you take yourself off home early babe, horrible news to deal with at work.

big hugs hun


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh honey, hope you're ok, we're still waiting 

Have a big hug, loads of love xxx


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

So sorry Grace.  Sending you lots of


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

oh Grace, I'm so sorry   We all know exactly how you're feeling. I suggest you finish early, say sod work, collect take away tonight and have a quiet night in crying/ranting/raging with DH.

For those asking my OTD is Sunday. Think the fat lady is singing for me to though as when I wipe now there is quite a lot of dark gunk   Sorry for the grossness of it all.

Milo, definitely step away from the pee sticks you naught girl! Even if you're to get a BFP next week it is WAY too early to get one now so I would just tell yourself that todays result has no bearing on what it will be next week and forget that you've done it.

As for the jiggy, I'm with Juicer on this one. My DH knows better than to even look at me funny during the 2ww! 

Pinto xx


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh Grace, Hun, I'm so sorry    I agree with the others, you need to go home and take some time to deal with this. Sending you   

Milo!!! Its far to early to test yet, all it shows is that the HCG is out of your system. Wipe your tears and go and save your house from bits of mouse!!   

Pinot -     

As for me, the plumber finally got here (only been waiting a week!!) turns out DH has been filling up the bath past the overflow, it was slightly loose so thats where the water is coming from    Great big cracks in kitchen ceiling, ruined floors and decoration for that?!   Still it could be a lot worse.


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh Grace i am so so sorry i really am      xx

Milo what have you done, dont test anymore its way too early, rescue the mouse and you will feel better, its probably squeeking away looking at your for help     

Kelly xx


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Grace. so sorry for you honey...dont know what to say...take care of each other.

I have been dying to say this for ages but have held off......I am desperate to get jiggy! I was on the pill for 2 months before tx and it totally got rid of my sex drive, as soon as I started stimming I wanted it like a dog on heat (dh would not oblige saying it may damage follicles!) and now I am in the two week wait he wont come near me! I have had 2 orgasms in my sleep girls!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry tmi....
Bring on the positive and then he said we cant have sex until buba is born, which would be early november...feel a bit of DIY coming on..

Must be really    
Guccimama


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Grace I'm sending you a .  I am so sorry my love...I don't know what else to say...at the moment I know nothing will make you feel better.  I definitely think you need to leave work early...even if you have to pretend you've got really bad diarrhoea!!  

Milo - I'm also sending the  ...you've tested way too early you naughty girl! xx

Pinot - still   for you hun and sending you   xxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

guccimama    they say having an orgasms helps with embies!

I think you need to seriously jump DH, get all seductive and then he wont be able to refuse, work him up to a frenzy then he'll be gagging for it and you will be content  

Pinot?   

Kelly x


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks everyone your support is really appreciated  
Grace x


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Guccimama     Maybe wait until he's asleep then pounce!!

Hope you get some soon!   

Love Kirsty x


----------



## LadyL (Nov 14, 2008)

Just say your post Grace - I'm so sorry - no words can express the hurt you must be feeling but take the time out that you need.

Thinking of you,

LadyL xxx


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks ladies, I have had a good old cry and feel a bit better now.

It was a two pack of HPT's so I have thrown the other one away so I am not tempted again.

Guccimama - I am with you!  I am blaming the pessaries!!!

x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Grace so sorry hunny very sorry      

Milo step away from your pee sticks that result means nothing and wouldn't even register a mid to late implantation  

Guccimama go for it for all the ladies like me where the clinic says no 

Love and babydust to all Siobhan x


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Pleased to hear it Milo x


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

hi
Milo - just to let you know honey that I tested yesterday and this morning in secret...both negative...as they should be really but could not help doing it, this is driving me crazy on had ET on Saturday...I had promised DH would not test early and had not told him that I had. I have just been honest with him and explained that I had. He was really good and understands that I have been on my own all day alone all week and am a really chatty outgoing person so feel like I have been isolated from society...if i did not have you all on FF I would have really got depressed this week. 
Anyway. I will not be testing again until OTD as it just tortures you....stay away from the peee sticks..
Thinking about those waiting for the dreaded call...I really do feel for you all.
Gucciamama


----------



## Juicer (Oct 26, 2007)

Grace - so sorry to hear your sad news today.  I think we all know how you feel and although that doesn't help at the moment - our thoughts are with you.  Go home, have a good cry, grab a glass of wine and allow yourself to mourn.  I have found that with my first 2 BFN's, I tried to plan some things - bought a scooter, joined a gym and arranged a few fun nights out.  It took me a few days, but I started to see the light after such a huge disappointment.  Take care.

Milo - I did the same as you and tested yesterday - 6 days early  .  Was too embarrased to write it down here as I know how stupid I was.  Even though I knew it was likely to be BFN - I completely upset myself and have been completely down ever since.  Haven't told DP as he would tell me off.  Let's repeat to ourselves - No more testing until OTD.  Ignorance is bliss!

AF not shown herself yet - but I still feel sure that tomorrow will be DDay.  Will be checking constantly.

Guccimama - saucy monkey.  I wish I could say the same as you, but I have the libido of a 70 year old nun at the moment.  Hope that I can find my modjo again when this is all over.


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

arggh, just lost a big post! 

gucci -  !!! glad you realise that its way to early hun, you had ET same day as me and its not even been a week yet!!! one week down one to go! hold out hun!!!

milo - glad your feeling a bit better about it, far to early!!! as you Juicer!!!!! but you already know that! get those positive vibes back hun, you have a week to go yet!!! could all change!   

SARAH - have you had the phone call yet?


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Right Guccimama and Juicer we need to do a pact - no more testing until OTD or we really will go mad    

Still cant find my blinking earring but at least I have something else to think about ha ha!!!

M

x


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Milo, Juicer..
I have just told DH that I had bought another 4 hpt to replace the 2 I had used and asked him to put them into the car so that I cannot get my hands on them until it is time....this really feels like a counselling session.....! 
thanks for the support...
                                        
gucci


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Girls LEAVE THEM ALONE, GET DH'S TO HIDE THEM AND NOT TO GET THEM OUT TILL TEST DAY  

Saying all this how much do i want to test this weekend, really going to try hard not to though as i know it'll show a negative and just cant do it, too scared.

Right all have a wonderfull weekend and loads and loads of    to all testing this weekend, so exciting.

Kelly xx


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello ladies..
Big congrats to all who got BFP....  and all the best to all whose are testing this weekend..
I am having my iui tomm.. so frm tomm i will be officially on 2WW

Lots of love Koolkap


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Koolkap


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi all......

We got our phone call, they kept us waiting till almost 4pm, typical. It was as we thought, negative, but we're doing fine. I was so upset yesterday that I feel ok now. Hubbys quite sad and my Dad sounded really upset on the phone.

They didn't just tell me that it was negative, They have found something wrong with my liver. God knows what, they weren't too sure but I have to go back on Monday for more blood tests and then to see the Consultant on Tuesday. They said I'd probably need to see a specialist too. Have no idea what caused it, whether it was there already or has come about due to the treatment and we don't know yet whether it'll impact on us in the future. Hopefully next week they'll be able to tell us more.

Anyway thanks for all your kind thoughts and wishes, good luck to all of you, hope that you all get BFPs 

Lots of love 
Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Sarah, sorry your worries were confirmed   It is the ONLY good thing about testing a day or two early in that it does help prepare you I think. I hope nothing serious with the liver issue xx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Sarah - I am so sorry hun.  And a double blow with the potential liver problem...it's so unfair when you and your DH have been through so much already.  I'm   that you'll get everything sorted quickly and will be able to try again soon lovey.    

Tasha xxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Sarah so very sorry hunny, hoping your time comes very soon and that the liver thing is minor - if it's a more sensitive test then it may explain why no BFP so far       

Siobhan x


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Likesabath..so sorry to hear your news honey..I really hope that the liver issue is not serious and can be sorted out quickly. You and DH are lucky to have each other and am sure you will get through this together..
lots of love..  for you and DH
Gucci


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sarah,

So sorry to hear your news   

Hope the liver thing is just a blip.

Milo
x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Another negative for us.

We can go again whenever we are ready...need to have a family conference this weekend to discuss finances.  Hopefully parents will pay for next go, then  we can try for April, otherwise maybe not til June.

We really want to keep up with the momentum and try again as soon as possible.  Really hope that next time it will work, still got 5 embies left, must be a good one in there somewhere.  Going to contact a friend this weekend who does accupunture and try that for the next cycle.

Thank you all so much for being such good friends, I'll pop on over the weekend for proper message.


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

so sorry Caroline...I've been thinking of you today.    You're being amazingly pragmatic...keep up the   for your next tx.   for you hun.

Love Tasha xxx


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

Caroline,

I'm so sorry hun   I've been wondering how you got on today? I've replied to you properly on WWB thread,    am thinking of you 

Hannah x


----------



## tissyblue (Jan 23, 2009)

What a sad run of news today. My heart goes out to Caroline, Sarah and Grace. Never lose hope that it will be your turn sometime.

We put ourselves through hell and back in pursuit of this dream.

Come on weekend testers - we need some BFP happy news   

Me - I'm still going slowly mad. Too much of a cheapskate Aberdonian though to waste pee sticks this far away from test date!  Walk away from the pee sticks girls - they are just playing with your mind.
T x


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

Sarah my bloody god!!! you must be like ok what next, any more bad **** send it our way Cmon (arnie style) !!! I would be so angry if i was you after everything you two have been through already, pm me if you want a gab, big big hug  
caroline sorry to for you my friend, we are all suffering today xxx i still not got my period and had some pink goo this morning but far to late for implantation bleed but not going to sink in properly till the witch arrives, all the best of LUCK to those who are testing soon and thanks again to everyone for their kind comments xxxx
Grace x


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm fine, apart from feeling very tired and thirsty I don't feel ill. I just thought they were side effects anyway back on Monday. I'm just resigned now to the fact that our lifes a bit **** and it'll never be an easy ride!! Oh well.

DH has taken the BFN very badly, he's barely spoken since the call and is sat upstairs on the playstation. Its taking a lot of reassurance that we'll have our turn eventually.

Sorry about your result Caroline, it must be catching....hope no one else catches this curse!!!

On a funny note I bought myself a very expensive bottle of wine to drink tonight and now think I'd better not!! The nurse on the phone asked me outright if I had a drink problem!! I haven't had a sip since Christmas Day!!! 

Hope everyones ok, keep your spirits up.

lots of love and      to you all

Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Grace* ~ really so terribly sorry....many hugs and much love 

*Sarah* ~ so sad to see your news too. Good luck for your appts......hope they can sort you out soon. Take care and many hugs 

Aw *Caroline* ~ too many BFNs.....i'm so sorry. Be kind to yourself 

*Pinot* ~ could be a late implanter hun.......keeping everything crossed  

*Milo* hun ~ you're way too early. If I had a pound for everyone on here who has got a BFP after just knowing they were going to get a BFN I'd have a lot of pounds 

*Koolkap* ~ lots of luck for the IUI tomorrow  

*Nats, February, Applecrumble, Supriya and Tasha* ~ welcome to the thread....lots of luck     

*PMcG1 and Nikki* ~ congratulations......be very happy and healthy you two  

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Caroline so very sorry hunny you and dh have the right attitude think to the future and think positive it's that strength that helps us survive this torment.     

Too many BFNs today      no more

Siobhan x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks girls.

Well I've made my first positive move for the next cycle...I have contacted a friend who does accupunture, she has been through IVF herself....as it happens she was successful 3rd time and that was FET!!  Anyway, she is going to ring me next weekend for a chat and she will help me for next time.

I feel like there is nothing I regret this time round, unlike the first cycle which I found very stressful, so decided that next time, Ill try acc and maybe not have time off work, see what she thinks.  I feel like staying at home is probably more stressful, so might just take the first day off only, then straight abck to work.

Last night I started with AF pains and DH and I discussed early testing, but decided ignorance is bliss...maybe its better for us testing Friday afternoon and not knowing til 4pm, but we are so glad we didn't test early as I don't think I could face going to work and in my job you really need to concentrate (working in blood transfusion and Haematology labs in hospital).  At least I have the weekend to sort my head out.

We have decided just to relax tonight as the weekend is going to be pretty busy!!

My advice to you girls, is not to test early, maybe we feel like we do as we were getting the results at 4pm Friday, but I believe ignorance is bliss...and you know its the correct result!!

Grace and Sarah so sorry for your negatives

Pinot - really hope things get better for you

Sarah - really hope your liver problem is nothing to worry about!!

To the rest of you, all the best with your results, whatever they maybe.  

I'll probably pop back on over the next week or so to see the outcomes for you.  

Thank you again for all your support these last 2 weeks!!


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Caroline looking forward to hearing about your BFP later this year ok don't let me down  

Siobhan x


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi
So sorry to read your news Grace Sarah & Caroline take care of yourselves.

Could I just ask people to add their test dates set by the clinic as mine seem really early?

Mine is 11 dpt 3dt. so 14 days from EC.
xx


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi again Nats!
Mine advises 14 dp ec - same as yours recommend. Then again, I test from about day 8!
Will keep my fingers crossed for us both.
Kate x


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
It has been so sad on here today. My heart goes out to all those who have recieved bad news this week. I wish there was something I could say that would make it all better but we all know that there is nothing I can say other than I really hope your dreams come true for you all. Also thanks so much for the support you have all offered to us all going through this 2ww and hope that we have repaid that in someway.

Take care of each other
Guccimama


----------



## annezam (Sep 7, 2008)

LizzyB said:


> New home for February and March 2WWers Part 2
> 
> Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support
> 
> ...


----------



## annie.m (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Just wanted to join the thread.  Had 2 Blasts transferred on 18th and have been told to test on Mon 2nd March.  This will be our 7th attempt!  1 previous fresh with day 3 embies and 6 frozen cycles - 1 with BFP but sadly MMC.
This is our first attempt with Blasts, but as you all know it's still sooo hard waiting even with odds in your favour!
Has anyone else had blasts transferred?, and is anyone else testing on the 2nd?
Am so hoping it works this time as my DH doesn't want to keep trying after this!
A very nervous Annie x x x


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi All,

Just to let you know we got a crappy BFN again today    

Thanks for helping to keep me sane during the 2ww and I have fingeres crossed for everyone who still has to test.

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

Girls
the witch arrived with avengence this morning, Im ok, but i just needed to see it with my own eyes, i have also learned a tremendous amout during the tww process and just wanted to say thankyou to everyone who has helped me through this time, i will be joining again april march and wish to wish all those on the tww my heartfelt sympathies and hope that god is good to you all. Thankyou again everyone xxxx
grace x


----------



## LadyL (Nov 14, 2008)

Pinot I'm so sorry for you - take the time you need to heal - you've been very brave.

LadyL xxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Pinot - I'm so sorry to hear your news. Look after yourself    
Susan
xx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Pinot - so sorry hun...our time will come one day!!!!


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

sorry pinot and caroline
keep positive
lots of love


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear your news Pinot and Caroline, sending you both


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry to read your news Pinot take care
xx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

all the ladys with BFN big hugs   

my clinic wants us to come in for bloods thurs that would be day 14  

has anyone tested early im trying to hold out but is very hard


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Just wanted to say - Pinot I'm sorry about your news   

Love Kirsty


----------



## sandramichelle (Feb 20, 2009)

LizzyB said:


> New home for February and March 2WWers Part 2
> 
> Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Annie – welcome to the thread and good luck with your 2ww. 

Pinot – so sorry you got a BFN hun!    You’ve had an incredibly tough year...give yourself time to heal and make sure you’re being given lots of TLC.  

Grace – sorry hun!  Good luck with your next cycle.  I’m   for you and sending you lots of    

LizzyB – sorry hun...trivial really, but can you change my OTD to the 7th March?  I don’t want to be tempted to test early! xx

Someone asked about OTDs...my clinic always advises to test 16dpET and then again 2 days later.  Hope this helps.

 and  to you all.


----------



## JoUSA (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello, to everyone.

I would like to join the group. I'm testing on Mon Mar 2nd, first FET with 3 blasts, #5 1VF and #4 IVF ended in M/C. Same test date as you, Annie? I Keep waiting to _feel_ something and am trying to pass the time but it's hard not to obsess.

Jo


----------



## JoJo35 (Dec 17, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Definitely a curse this weekend.... hope I am the last one.  AF arrived in part on Friday but seems to be in full swing tonight.  Will test in the morning to double check but not holding out much hope.

Love to everyone else with BFN's what a wretched place..... Feelings of being hit by a truck and being reversed over a sense of emptiness and despair.. I had no idea it would be so hard and just hope over the next couple of days I can get a grip on things.  The tears and heartache are so painful and I am sending my love and   to everyone in the same boat.  Although I am sure we will put ourselves back through the hell and back journey of tx again in the near future in search of our dream BFP!!!

Love to all and good luck and healthy pg's to the BFP's.  Sorry for not posting much on here but have been reading all your stories and wish you all the very best for the future.

Jo x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning ladys
i have a confession i tested this morning and it is a realy faint


----------



## LadyL (Nov 14, 2008)

so so sorry jo jo - why oh why is it so unfair?xxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

jo im so sorry


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

JoUSA - welcome!  I'm   that you get your BFP and a happy and healthy pg this time! xxx

Jojo - thank you for sharing so much with us...I really hope that you start to heal sooner rather than later.  Keep in touch hun!    

Veng - Congratulations on your  ...although, naughty you...it's very early!!!!  

 and   to all the WWBs! xxxxx

Love Tasha xxx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh Jo, so sorry hun....     My BFN hasn't really hit home yet as I'm still waiting for AF to arrive!!!

Veng - congratulations hun....keep safe over the next 8 months!


----------



## annie.m (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi JoUSA,
Seems we are testing the same day then!  I had 2 blasts transferred on the 18th - did I read that you have 3 on board?  When did you have transfer?  Are you getting any symptoms yet?  My boobs are a bit sore, but trying not to get my hopes up as I know it can be from the drugs etc!   

Veng - Congrats that's fantastic news.  How many days past transfer did you test?  If it's early with a BFP maybe it's Twins!!!!  

Lizzie - Could you add me and Jo to the board for 2nd March.
Thanks Annie x x x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

no symtoms yet! i had a 3 day transfer and im on day 10 i go to the clinic and have blood test on day 14 thursday


----------



## rose08 (Aug 30, 2008)

LizzyB said:


> *Suzie* ~ i'm sorry hun......take care and many hugs
> 
> *Nikki* ~ how are you feeling now....call your clinic if you are worried hun. *Milo*, you too.....if you feel too breathless maybe call your clinic and see what they advise
> 
> ...


----------



## carnation (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi there, 

can i join please??

i test on the 27th February. I'm so nervous. I'm convinced I'm going to get a BFN and have spent the morning sobbing. 

I'm not going to test early as I'm too worried about getting a false positive. 

good luck to you all out there waiting, congrats to those with good news, and my thoughts are with those that haven't been so lucky this time round.

xxx


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

LizzyB and  rose08 thanks for the msg... 2WW time is most frustrating time...


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Pinot and Caroline and Jo Jo so very sorry to hear of your BFNs     

Veng Congratulations on your BFP hun     

Hi to Carnation and Jo USA

Well my symptoms could be pessaries, bad news or good news at this stage - this wait really messes with your head  

DH had a great idea he bought me a pressie and saved it for week 2 onwards it'sthe BBC who do you think you are Cd and genealogy book.  It's really kept my mind off every twinge and I've traced my Maternal line back to 1896 so far, which is good going as we have a limited background due to losing my dear Mother and Grandparents.  If we are blessed with a BFP then it will be nice to show the baby where he or she comes from.  Pretty impressed with dh for being so thoughtful 

Love and babydust to all positive vibes to all our 2wws         
Siobhan x


----------



## sandramichelle (Feb 20, 2009)

HI THERE SIOBHAN
WE R AT THE SAME CLINIC I THINK IM AT CARE SHEFFIELD I LIVE IN ROTHERHAM, JUST ON THE DREADED WAIT ALONG WITH SO MANY OTHERS HOPE WE COULD SHARE A FEW THOUGHTS WITH EACH OTHER X HOPE U DONT MIND ME JOINING U ALL


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Sanda Yes I'm at Care Sheffield and Nottingham (i wanted to be asleep for EC and Sheffield don't knock you out) my dh comes from Rotherham so we go there alot to visit family.  Hope you are doing ok so far try not to let the wait get to you 
Quite a few ff ladies have gone on to have BFPs via FET , I remember one thread for a lady  with three children who always caught via FET- wishing you a lovely BFP this time round  

Siobhan x


----------



## Juicer (Oct 26, 2007)

More sad news - I started spotting on Saturday and despite praying that this was implantation bleeding, AF came this morning.  Have had a good cry and still feeling low - but determined to move on.  I will test on Wednesday just to make sure this isn't another ectopic as I got AF then too - but this is just to be on the safe side.

I'll have another crack as soon as possible, but not sure how many more I can put myself through to be honest.

Anyway - am currently sitting with DP having a cuddle and an afternoon watching DVD's.  Going to try and enjoy myself over the next few weeks and put IVF to the back of my mind for a little while.

Good luck to you ladies still in your 2WW.  Back soon I hope with a better outcome!


----------



## sandramichelle (Feb 20, 2009)

im so sorry to hear of your bad news 
i know it takes some time to get a grip back on things i feel that i have become  a very bitter person and i know its all down to what we have to go through to get a family but i keep telling myself it will be our time soon hope you feel much better soon my thoughts r with u sand x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome to Carnation and Sandramichelle - wishing you both a successful tx and sending you lots of  ,   and sticky vibes.

Siobhan - your DH sounds lovely...I've been working on my family tree for the last year...I may have to resurrect it as a 2ww project! 

Juicer - I am so sorry honey!  I have been reading your ICSI diary as well as this post and you've always been such an inspiring person...I'm so   for you.   you heal soon...you've got a good DP there to look after you.  Sending you lots of  gentle   .

To all the 2wwers...  and   and   and   from me. xxx


----------



## Chimpy (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi there, 

I test on 6th March 09.  I only had the ET on Friday and already I'm finding myself making excuses for not doing this or that - I'm scared about anyone catching my tummy etc.  This 2WW is going to be unbearable. 

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Trax75 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi All

Have been following all your stories, so sorry to all the ladies with BFN's   I really feel for you.

Congrats to all the BNP's as well I'm so pleased for you all 

I'm on day 9pt and feeling a bit down, have had AF feelings pretty much since the ET and have Been holding on to the hope that its the pessaries, but just got home and have noticed a bit of light brown spotting   I'm convinced its the   as i would normally be due on tomorrow if normal cycle.

Is there any chance it could be implantation bleed - if so whats the difference btw that and AF??  Anyone else in the same boat??
I'm due to test next Saturday 28th, seems a lifetime away..... tempted to test early, is now too early?

the 2ww is hell - just want it to be 28th!!


----------



## sandramichelle (Feb 20, 2009)

hi im new to the site an just wanted to let you know im with care sheffield an am on 2 ww i test on the 8/03 so fingers crossed for us eh                sand x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Big welcome to Chimpy and Trax.       

Chimpy - we're pretty much at the same point...I had ET on Thursday and my OTD is 7th March.  I feel exactly the same as you...I'm even debating not going back to work tomorrow as I'm worried about getting stressed just as implantation should be happening.    for you on the 2ww hun. xx

Trax - oh hun1  Hope it's not the  .   .  My clinic said implantation takes place anytime between 5-14 dpET...and that for most women it's a bit of brown spotting, but a few do get almost AF type flow.    that it's just implantation.  You should still test on your OTD regardless of what happens.    and  

Welcome to Sandramichelle - just seen your post.  Think I've also welcomed you on the WWBs thread as well.    Sending you lots of   for your 2ww. xxx

Love Tasha xxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Juicer so very sorry hunny look after yourself thinking of you and dh    

Hi to the new ladies Chimpy and Trax.  Chimpy I've taken two weeks off and will have more if I need it don't feel silly about looking after yourself it takes so much to get them in there.  Trax it could be implantation they have messed with your body so much I'd forget when af normally comes and just think positive   

Siobhan x


----------



## littlestar (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I am so thankful for this site, I am going to suggest that our hospital to put a poster on the wall recommending this site, no-one can begin to understand what the 2ww is like and you feel so alone. This site is really an absolute Gem!!   

I am on 2ww, 13dpo, 11dpt testing 25/2. I had mild OHSS five days after EC but pain subsided. Today i have started getting stomch cramps so bad, doubled up with them, also lower back pain and (.)(.) have been swollen for few days now. I was sat here    thinkin    was rearing ugly head. After reading a thread on here (AF pains during 2ww)I feel so much better and still positive after reading 'dont give up' on so many different messages in the thread.

I am tempted to test    ......but won't in case is BFN as not supposed to test till Wednesday! Want to stay positive.

Originally had two embies but only one when we arrived for ET. Only need one though!

Will keep posting and hopefully have a nice  on Wednesday!

Wishing everyone in the    the very best of Luck   

Littlestar xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Trax - I'm in exactly the same position as you.  Sitting here in tears as I type     Just got home from visiting this afternoon and have discovered some light pink spotting.  I'm due to test on the 28th too. Was feeling so positive until just now.  

Don't know what to do now. 
Susan
x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Susan keep the faith it could be late implantation remember PMA and test as planned    

Hi Littlestar try not to test if you can stand it basically all symptoms can mean anything it's the official test and bloods that are definative.

Siobhan x


----------



## Trax75 (Nov 22, 2008)

Jazz 'N' Dylan and Maybemummy - thanks for the  , Im   its implantation and wont give up until i have to!

Littlestar -  I know what you mean this site is great, it certainly makes you realise your not the only one going through it all...  I hope like me your pains are not   and that she stays away  ...  Stay  ..

Suasn - Its rubbish isn't it.. i was out at lunch feeling really positive thinking about being pregnant, then you get a knock like this...  I think we've just got to stay   as its not over yet.  Wish you all the luck there is  .  Keep me posted with how you get on.

    

lots of    to us all....


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi All
Sandramichelle..I am too from Rotherham...I am at Jessops though...had ET last saturday and official test date is Wednesday 25th but looking at other peoples test date this is early. My AF is also due on wednesday...had every symptom of PG but I know it is the progesterone support...
Really sorry to all those ladies that have a BFN this weekend , we seem to have had a real run of them...Veng congratulation honey..
I wish it was wednesday...
Guccimama


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

to the far to many than i like to see bfn - im so sorry. take care of yourselves.

Trax - hun same here, im due to test on the 28th to, and AF due tomorrow/tues, this afternoon i had that feeling that i get before AF arrives, tmi...but it hurts just at the enterence of my vigina and feels really heavy, so me and dh have been in tears this afternoon as its all over again for us.... it hurts so much, just have to try to pull ourselves together and try again....its just so hard.  as for you tho, this could be implantation you never know??   keep me posted hun. 

susan - your in the same boat to, pants hun isnt it, but keep up the postive!!   

sorry for short post but been crying all afternoon and scared to go to work tomorrow as waiting for af to come (argggh, so unfair) and dont know how i will cope if it happens at work. trying to think postive but know from the hurting down below that its over. 

good luck everyone


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Guccimamma hold on you will get to Wednesday     

Apple the symptoms are similar it's PMA that matters no stress hormones pls.  Now take tommorow off and put your feet up your embies are busy implanting     

Siobhan x
Babydust to us all


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Applecrumble - poor love!  Don't give up yet hun...as I keep saying to people, our clinic said AF pains and some bleeding to be expected, whatever happens still test on OTD.   for you sweety.


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks jazz and maybe - but as my DH said, i know my own body and know that af is to start, i tried to be positive, but DH hit nail on head, i do know and rips me apart.  i would love to take time off work, but dont have many holidays and im saving them for the next ISCI cycle as will need them then.

sorry for the downer, hopefully feel a bit better tomorrow.


----------



## JoJo35 (Dec 17, 2008)

applec - I am so with you hunny..... my heart goes out to you and DH  I have had the same kind of weekend and af arrived in full force yesterday afternoon.  There is nothing anyone can say and all the kind words actually make me cry more.  I    that your AF stays away but sending you lots of   just in case.  You are such a strong person to be considering the next time already and inspiring to me... .I have just had first BFN and at the moment much as I would love to say yes lets try again its been like going to hell and back and not sure emotionally whether I can cope.... you and DH stay strong and again   you get the answer that you want.

Love to all on 2ww 
Jo x


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

Sounds like everyone has had a rough weekend.   to all those who have got BFN's and    to all those who are feeling like AF about to arrive.

Applecrumble/ Guccimama / Littlestar / Susan/ Maybe / Trax -   

As for me, I was feeling negative enough then a drunk 'mate' decided she is a pychic on fri night and proceeded to tell me that this cycle wont work etc etc   . I was in tears when I got home! Who does she think she is?!

Love Kirsty x


----------



## Trax75 (Nov 22, 2008)

Kirsty - take no notice of her, what a horrible thing to say...obviously no idea how hard this all is.... Stay positive hun  

lets   next week is positive for all of us and get this back to a lucky thread  

Trax x


----------



## Trax75 (Nov 22, 2008)

Apple - stay positive, but i know what you mean about knowing your own body..

Look after yourself hun -keep me posted  

Trax x


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks Trax!

This journey is definately hard enough without comments like that. Think if this cycle doesnt work I'm not going to tell anyone at all.

How are you?

Kirsty x


----------



## carnation (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Kirsty, 

I'm sure that your friend didn't mean what she said- but it was pretty bl**dy insensitive of her. 

The one thing that I'm learning fast is the only people that realy know what you're going through are those that have gone through it themselves.

as for psychic feelings (?!!!)....well let's just say the only thing that will get us all through this is a lot of luck, support and care from those around us. 

stay strong.....i hope that your friend will never be in a position herself to know how much her words have hurt you. 

xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Pinot* ~ really sad to see your news, there's been far too many BFNs at the moment  Take care hun 

*Jo* ~ oh i'm so sorry your AF arrived....many hugs 

*Juicer* ~ many hugs to you too.......look after yourself 

*Grace* 

*Caroline* ~  good luck with the acupuncture xx

*Nats* ~ all clinics vary in the length of time they ask you to wait....are they doing bloods?

*Tasha* ~ all done 

*Annezam and Sandramichelle* ~ I've added you both to the list....come join us chatting *Annezam* 

*Annie, Carnation, Chimpy, Trax and Littlestar* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you all     

*Trax/Susan* ~ that kind of spotting is ever so common and could be implantation....keeping eveything crossed for you both  

Hi *JoUSA* ~ welcome to you too......your dogs are gorgeous, what a fab pic. Good luck  

*Veng* ~ sounding good.....lots of luck for Thurs  

*Kirsty* ~  at your 'mate'!!!!! 

*Siobhan, Kate, Guccimama, LadyL, Sharbara, Milo, Koolkap and Applecrumble* ~ hope you are all ok and had good weekends 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words! I think if I have to go through this again I wont tell anyone at all, the thing is I only told a coulple of friends and its seems that they cant be trusted as even the barmaid at my local knows now   

Oh well its done, Onwards and upwards so they say   

Sending everyone loads of sticky vibes and babydust. I really dont know what I would have done without you all, your advice etc has been invaluable esp as this is my first tx and I'm just trying to get my head around it all.

Thank you so much everyone


----------



## annie.m (Dec 1, 2006)

Feeling really  tonight.  Got a week to go before the dreaded test day, but keep changing between sore boobs and feeling excited one minute, and awful AF symptoms the next.  Feeling like I want to cry and am worried that's another bad sign!  Just to top it off another friend has just announced her pregnancy today! She doesn't realise what I'm going through as I've hardly told anyone this time.  It's not fair!  This gets no easier each time : (


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Annie,

Dont worry about the crying, I have found something to cry about for the last three days, including someone playing the bagpipes on TV ha ha!!!

My OTD is not until Friday so I am sure it's just emotion overload!!

Milo

x


----------



## carnation (Feb 18, 2009)

Annie- I know how you're feeling- I spent the entire morning in tears...I test on Friday, but I'm convinced it's going to be a BFN and I just don't know what I'll do.

Re telling friends........I made the decision with my DH that we weren't going to tell anyone other than my mum. On the one hand it's been very hard, beacuse I've actively avoided seeing my pregnant friends and those with children, because it's too painful, they haven't been through this, and would only say something insensitive (the way i'm feeling at the moment with all the hormones inside me, that is a reeeeeeallllllly bad idea!), on the other hand, I really want to talk to someone that's been through this- thank the lord for FF!!!
I think we ultimately decided not to tell others, becuase I couldn't bear all the questions if it's a BFN.

As for friends being insensitive- one of my friends (conceived first child on honeymoon; second child conceived six months after first was born!!) makes it clear to all how awful she thinks IVF is and says that had she not been able to have children she just wouldn't have bothered and 'taken all of those unnatural drugs'...she says this while bouncing both babies on her knees. ....
it's times like these when i get really cross- some people will never understand how horrible it is not to have had things so easy.


positive vibes to you all...

xxx


----------



## tissyblue (Jan 23, 2009)

C'mon everyone - I know its hard but lets stick with the PMA and end this run of BFN's. 

The one thing I have learned about this 2WW nonsense is that it screws up your head and your heart. We all needed to find some inner strength to start this journey in the first place and have all learned a lot about ourselves during this process than we probably thought possible. 

Hang in there everyone!
T


----------



## sandramichelle (Feb 20, 2009)

i agree            all the way nothing like being


----------



## JoUSA (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
so many posts, which is great.  It's such a fab place for support.  I'm crossing my fingers and everything else for all of us     waiting and      all those who have had a BFN this cycle.  My heart goes out to you.  

What is PMA?

Carnation, Sandramichelle, Chimpy- welcome!!

Good luck to all those who are testing this week!!!!!!! I hoping this week starts a good streak for us all and keeps   away    

Sending positive vibes and  


Annie- you're my testing buddy!  I'm sorry you've been down.  It's natural to be completely emotional (and for me clumsy and loopy) during the 2ww.  I do have 3 embies on board and just want to feel something!!  I'm obsessed with reading boards listing early symptoms although I do believe that at this point anything could I do feel is a result of the hormones I am on.  I can't believe I'm testing on 3/2- seems so soon.  I had the transfer on 2/20.

LizzyB- I lost my dog pic when I updated my signature- not very tech savvy.  Those puppies aren't mine (aren't they too cute?) although I do have 2 sweet greyhounds.

I rested all weekend and now need to catch up on homework for the night class I am taking.  It should make the first bit of the week fly by which is good.  DH has been great and gives me foot rubs while I listen to my Anji meditation before bed.  Trying to be positive.

Night all, 
Jo


----------



## annie.m (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Sorry about the little moan last night.  Feeling much better today.  Thanks for all your kind words.  1 week till test day now!  Good luck to all those testing this week.  My thoughts are with you.  

Jo - Wow 3 blasts on board - I guess the Doctors are allowed to transfer more in the States.  That must make your chances really good!  Whereabouts are you from?  PS - PMA is positive mental attitude!


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

morning everyone, well ive had a good nites sleep....and the af feelings are still here  so its either today or tomorrow that the wicked witch arrives, just gonna be knicker checking from now on.

as for that 'friend' saying she knows this cycle wont work!!!! that made me soooooo angry, how dare she, she dont know anymore than you do! you go and prove her wrong hun!!!!! pysic my  

we havent told anyone this cycle either, it was to hard to keep telling people it had failed so we didnt, they dont need to get upset to when it fails. 

3 on board! great! our next cycle we are defo having 2, they have made us have 1 put back the last 3 times...and im not having it no more!!!! 

how was everyones weekend?


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi ladies, my heart goes out to all with BFN this weekend    

And, congrautlations to you all with BFP  

Well i am feeling absolutely crap this morning, actually all weekend.  My AF was due Saturday and apart from the bleeding i have had every symptom that i get when due on, it even woke me this morning, my legs was killing me, pain in bum, paid in side and lower backache, all that i get when due, am so emotional today, sat on the train and cried, got in work and cried and feel like i have lost my embies, just dont feel attached to them them anymore, i did when i had them put back and all last week i "felt" them but just not feeling it now, i can get back to being positive      Am due to test Friday and am absolutely petrified of doing it.

So sorry for the depressing email but just cant do this anymore, this is my 5th go and feel a failure  

Kelly xx


----------



## carnation (Feb 18, 2009)

kelly- i really feel for you. i feel very similar- so desperate.
i have a confession to make- it was really stupid, but i have just taken a home preg test (5 days early)-it was negative. i just don't knw what to do. i am so upset. 

i have read from other people that they tested this early and if they were pregnant at this time, they got a BFP. has anyone done anything as silly themselves- am i right to think it's all over?

xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Carnation i see you are testing the 27th same as me.  Its far too early to test and have heard so many times that people test the day before and its negative then the day the test its due its a positive, please dont stress over that, its too early and can all change.  I was so tempted to do test this morning too but truely am scared of the results, i honestly cant do it.

Kelly x


----------



## carnation (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks kelly.

i've just read on other blogs etc that at day 10 you should get a true result. i have no idea whether this is utter nonsense or not, but i also read some threads where women who tested at this time and got a BFN, also got a BFN on blood test. 

this wait has sent me completely crazy,i'm analyzing every twinge, and now i just think that the twinges are down to a forthcoming period. i honestly, don't know what i'l do if it's a BFN, which i' m now convinced it will be. 

i've had no implantation bleeding, metallic taste in mouth etc- have you?

xxx


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

kelly - i to am to scared to test, silly really isnt it, but af is due today or tomorrow, just to scared, i dont want to know, i think that if af arrives i dont have a choice over it (hope she doesnt but not looking likely).  and like you im in the same postion, have all the signs of af just not the bleeding at the moment....just waiting for this to happen.  

so i cant even comment on if its to early to test, but i to have heard that people getting negative even day before OTD but positive on otd or even after!


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

i will be testing on 8th march....   i hope everything goes well... Its just 2 days n i am already feeling really sad .. cried yesterday nite thinking what if it didn't work this time also...   

just trying to be


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Kelly,

Sorry you are feeling so pants this morning, but try to stay positive.  My clinic said it is perfectly normal to feel AF pains at this stage and that it does not mean AF is onn her way, it could be implantation pain and your bits growing to make a nice snug home for your bubba.

I am testing on the same day as you and foolishly did a test on Friday wich was far too early and obviously negative (bad girl!!!) and have since had horrible cramps and some spotting, but we have to keep that PMA going!

One of my friends is pregnant with her second and has told me that she had AF pains with both for the first 6 weeks and that it is quite common to feel like that in early pregnancy, so lets hope our pains are the same as hers were.

Say no to AF  Say no to AF!!!!

Milo

xx


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

hi milo

thanks for telling us what your clinic said, mine has never said anything like that at all....then again they dont say alot to be honest. 

its hard to think positive when ever other cycle your af has happened way before OTD, which is what is happening now, i hope im wrong but pains are getting stonger each minute i sit here.


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh Milo i so hope it is implantation pains for both of us and not AF.

I have just had some bad news, my days is getting worse.  Just been told that they are making us redundant on 26 March but in the meantime we will be given new job descriptions to fight for, 3 new secretarial positions, and guess what there are 4 of us going for them and the lucky person will be picked independantly.  I am in complete shock.  My god this 2ww has been the worst 2 weeks of my life, everything and anything that could have gone wrong has done.

God i'm full of chirp today!!

Kelly xx


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Kelly,

I believe that everything happens for a reason.  I had been in the same place for 17 years and took voluntry redundancy after much soul searching in November.  The day after I told them I wanted to leave, I got a call from the hospital to say that we could start our ICSI treatment, so I think that I was meant to leave work to do this.

Maybe things are just slotting themselves into place in your life too.

Try not to get too stressed about it, I know its hard (I laugh at how I can put that when I am knicker checking about every three minutes ha ha!!

Buy some choccie at lunch and dont let them know that PMA out of you.

Milo xx


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

oh kelly hun - what pants news!!!!!

as milo says, it all could be cuz of a reason.....!!!  

who says your not the one to get one of these jobs anyway!!!!!  

kept up the PMA hun!!!!


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Negative HPT this morning. pink light AF, not sure if progesterone pesseries slowing down show. I am stopping progesterone today. AF type pains in tummy


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh girls i do hope its for the best and change is good.  i just cant believe it, am in total shock and i cant stop crying, i started this morning but now the tears wont stop, i badly need a glass of wine, big box of chocs and DH.  OH DH havent even told him yet  

Oh Angels4Me am so so sorry honey   

Kelly xx


----------



## JoUSA (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry Kelly and Milo  and to all those feeling sad, frustrated and thinking that AF is coming. It is such a difficult time!

  

I do have 3 5-day blasts on board. Usually my doctors do 3 3-day or 2 5-day transfers but because it is frozen and it's _me_ they wanted to do 3. I definitely questioned it, what with the recent women in CA having eight after 6 were put in. I also won't get A/F until I stop the progesterone (pesseries and injection)- so that's a bit different.

I am too afraid to test before the blood test. I've done it before and only felt crushed. I know when you should expect a positive varies from woman to woman. This time I'll just try to keep a PMA until the test date.

  to all. 
J0


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey ladies im back again  any ladies on ere again from last month?

For all that dont no me hey  im katie
Lizzy please may i be put down on the list again please, Due to test around the 3rd march! 

How are we all x


----------



## colly74 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi all
Don't know if any of you remember me?
It was my test day 2 weeks today and I got a BFP, this is my 3rd ICSI treatment, Ive still been reading your thread and cant help but have to reassure you all on some points.

J0 USA - I noticed that your hubby is giving you foot rubs, While i was taking my drugs through my treatment i brought a course of Reflexology and i really enjoyed it but my clinic advised me to stop 1 week before egg collection as it does something to the lining of the womb, i am now 6 weeks pregnant and was hoping to restart my reflexology so i phoned my clinic and they said no way to even think about it, i had to phone the salon where i had the course of reflex and they said the same that they wouldn't touch me while I'm pregnant, so i just though id say something as the feet have very clever points on them that relate to parts of the body and i would just be aware of your foot rubs.

Applecrumble - Good for you about having 3 put in you next time, but i don't think you will need a next time, this tx is your turn.

Carnation + applecrumble - You tested way too early, I tested on day 12 and got a negative and got really down and thought it really hadn't worked as i had AF pains from day 2 after et and i didn't have sore boobs, no metallic taste in my mouth or any implantation bleeding, but i though id test on day 14 thinking noway has it worked ans to my surprise it was a BFP!!! I was in complete shock, and even now i don't feel pregnant and i still get AF pains now, i just cant wait to have me scan on 5th march to confirm it all so that i can believe it, i haven't even had any morning sickness yet either but thats suppose to start in week 6 which is now for me, but id be glad for a little morning sickness as it would make me feel pregnant!!! lol

Hope this all helps you out, please feel free to ask any question, i will try and answer then for you all
Thinking of you all
Collette
xxxxxx


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

angle....so sorry hun   keep strong. 

DK - back again, sorry abotu your bio last month.

colly - thanks for letting us know about your BFP and symptoms, just to clairfy, ive only ever had 1 embie put back in and having 2 next time not 3, and i have NEVER tested let alone tested early as my af arrives before OTD on each tx.  congrates on your BFP tho! hope your feel sick soon! haha.


----------



## carnation (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks collette,
what you've said has given me a bit of hope. i'm just trying to get some sign or another.
am tempted to do another home test tomorrow, but the logic in me says not to test again until friday (the day i'm supposed to test).

i hate this.


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Oh my god

well i had transfer on the 28th January and then had what i thought was my period then yesterday i bled again now i thought it was weird so out of the blue i did a pregnancy test and it came up   i am gob smacked so please can you change my details to bfp..

I have rang my clinic and they have told me to come in for a scan tomorow at 10 am


is there anyway i can get a false positive my hospital seems to think it was implantation


kerry


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Kerry,

Fantastic news - well done you!!!!

Keep us posted on the scan        hope it goes well.

Milo
x


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks Milo


Do alot of people bleed and still carry on and get a positive as i had stopped my cyclogest the hospital now told me to restart them 

Hubby just gone to get more tests for me

kerry


----------



## carnation (Feb 18, 2009)

kerry- thats amazing news. i'm really thrilled for you.

from what i've read it's really unusal to get a false positive at your late stage (it's not like you've still got loads of hormones n your body from the treatment). i think it could be great news for you.

xxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Kerry -    Great new hon 

Kelly xx


----------



## EmmaN (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi ladies,
Hope you don't mind me writing on this thread.  I am on my two week wait, test date on the 7th of March and I feel like I'm going mad.  I didn't realise how dabilitated I was goung to be after the egg collection, I feel dizzy, swollen and have continuous period pains.  This is my first attempt at IVF with icsi and I feel so nervous. Unfortunately our embryos were only just graded a fair and it's made us feel much more negative about it working.  We are both so low and can't help but think about how we are going to cope if the results are negative.  Is it normal to feel like this?  I do occasionally get excited but then the fear of it not working can be overwhelming.

Good luck to you all  I have my fingers crossed for you!

Emmax


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Kerry that is fantastic news hun thanks for posting            

Angel sorry to hear that hun have your clinic asked you to stop meds?

Kelly sorry about the job situation I'm with the others that everything happens for a reason. 

Well I'm now convinced that this has failed as I have af type pains, a face full of spots and the only other symptoms are due to the pessaries   I've just called the clinic and asked if I can up my pessary dose to keep af at bay and give late implanters a chance.  My consultant said there wouldn't be much point as I'm now day 10 po and most implantations take place before this.  I said I thought they could happen until day 14 but they said this is rare.  They have offered me an early blood test on Weds morning to see if there is any activity this would be day 12 po.    I've booked and will talk thru with dh later - I would rather find out that way than thru full flow af before otd.

Love babydust and positive vibes to all 
Siobhan x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh Siobhan, am wishing you all the luck in the world for Wednesday   .

I truly also believe this tx is over for me, just not feeling it and had so much stress the last 2 weeks, my period pains are kicking in so much, still extremely sore from EC which was on the 10 Feb, untold amount of trapped wind, bloatedness, you name it i have it    BUT am so trying to hold out till Friday, test day        .

I NEED A GLASS OF WINE   

Hi Emma -         loads of luck with your first treatment.

Kelly xx


----------



## Trax75 (Nov 22, 2008)

Kerry, wow thats fantastic news  

Gives me hope, have felt rotten today, still spotting and this morning has some bright red blood, not due to test till Saturday.  Been feeling really despondant and have been   most of the day.

Did you have a normal AF when you thought it was her?

Hope your scan goes well  

Susanp - are you ok today??

Wkelly - sorry you're feeling like AF on way..keep positive 


Good luck with the 2ww emma  
Trax


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Emma

Dont give up because i did ,and i had the most horrendous period so didnt test thinking i had come on my period.But then this morning I test and I get a 

So keep positive and dont give up hope 

         

Kerry x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome back to Collette and Katie.  

EmmaN - we're due to test on the same day hun! What you're feeling is to be expected, this tx isn't easy.  I'm still extremely uncomfortable from my EC.  Keep your   and keep talking to us,  FF will help you get through this.    you get a BFP.

Kelly - sorry about your job...you really are having a tough time hun.  A gentle   from me. xx

Siobhan - so sorry you feel it is over for you sweety...but good on you for taking positive steps and contacting clinic to arrange a blood test, as you say, you don't want to continue stressing.  I'm   that your AF pains are pg pains... and that you get a BFP on weds. 

Kerry - wow, that's an amazing story - I'm   that your scan goes well tomorrow.  I can't imagine it would be a false positive...exactly the same happened to a friend of mine who conceived naturally...she thought she'd had a slightly early period...didn't think anything of it, and then had a light bleed a week or so later...so decided to do a pg test...and BFP.  Plus my clinic are very adamant that implantation can occur anywhere between d5pET and d14pET, and that some women do have light bleeds in early pg.  I'm hoping this is the case for you hun! xxx


----------



## boxerbabes (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi everyone, got room for one more woman on the edge?!!!! I'm nearly a week into 2WW and going mad like everyone else....OTD 4th March.

All I can offer to you all at the moment is my own personal experiences which may help you through at least 5 minutes. When I was pregnant the 1st time I had no symptoms except an enhanced sense of smell. No-one was more surprised than infertile me was! Sadly that wasn't to be. When I had IVF last summer the HCG injection gave me that same enhanced sense of smell. I also had very sensitive nipples (sorry if TMI). This lasted for 10 days post ET then it all disappeared. I had absolutely no inclination that I could be pregnant and was so sad as I was sure it hadn't worked. But then got BFP......total shock. Sadly that wasn't to be either. But what I'm trying to tell you is that there is just no way of knowing for sure. Everyone is so different and responds so differently to treatments etc.  

Now that said......I'm going insane stressing!!! It's my last chance as hardly any response to drugs. 2 embies on board, I hope, and microanylising every twinge! So don't be hard on yourselves, we are all completely freaking out, no-one can appreciate it unless they've been through it. You have all been strong enough to go through with the treatment in the first place, so you will be strong enough to get through the 2 weeks and whatever happens at the end. In the meantime, be kind to yourselves and good luck.

OMG, I sound so sane, I'm not really..................xx

PS. A friend of mine had IVF 4 years ago, had a really heavy period before OTD and didn't bother testing. Following month no AF so did test and was BFP. Now has gorgeous little girl. So don't give up hope and make sure you test no matter what happens.


----------



## bow99 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok todays been my worst day yet. I have just been saved from doing an early HPT (im due to test on thursday) by my DH's fetish for hidding everything I'm trying to find. I couldnt find the HPT's i bought. He is a serial tidier thanks goodness. 

I have had AF pains for the last 2 days and swung from constipation to the complete opposite (sorry tmi) got a horrible feeling its not worked. 

Trying to get my     feelings back.

Hope everyone else is hanging in there


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Boxerbabes and Box99 thanks for sharing your own and your friends experiences  we all need this sort of hope and a pma at this stage.

Thanks to all for the kind thoughts wishing and praying us all BFP's         

Siobhan x


----------



## mrsdavies (Jan 14, 2009)

hi ladies.... 

could i join in please??  i've come over from another thread as we've moved on in our treatment...

my otd is on sunday......we had 2 lovely little blastos transferred on the 18th.  i go through all different emotions   at any given time, this is our first time so i'm guessing this is normal.  i have bought 2 other PT's but trying so hard to ignore them... 

after reading everyones posts i can see that i'm not that mad!!! thanks ladies!!!    

i am focusing on otd and so i'm trying to stick to this theory...anything that happens until then...i.e....af pains, spotting, whatever, i'm trying to block out.   women have had heavy  af's and then this has been followed by a BFP!!! hooray!!! i guess i want to send out   to all and also lots of    .  TRYING to keep myself sane     

we all need to be strong for ourselves although its definately hard sometimes.    

look forward to hearing everones news....
xxxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone.  Just a quickie from me tonight.  Lots to do.

After yesterday's panic when I discovered some light pink blood, there's been no more spotting today though so unless AF is playing a nasty trick on me, it's not her. Had some clear, watery discharge today (sorry TMI!) but no blood to be seen. Feel a lot more positive today so hopefully it was some implantation bleeding.  

My OTD is Saturday but looking at other dates from other clinics, I'll be safe enough to do it on Friday evening. I know morning testing is supposed to be clearer but don't want to do it without DH there.  I don't really want to test early but suppose a few hours will make any difference.  It'll be 18 days after my EC, and 15 days after my ET - does that seem okay?

Going insane and not sure how I'm going to cope until the end of the week. Can't think of anything else at all just now.  

Huge positive vibes to everyone        
Susan
xxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome Mrs Davies -   

Susan -  you sound great hun!  I'm thinking that must have been implantation...especially as you're still a week away from OTD.  I think you'll be fine to test on Friday...your clinic clearly stick to the same dates as mine...a few hours early won't hurt...it's just the concentration of pee that might be a problem. Keep up the  .   xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi there Ladies, 

joining for a bit ... I'm testing tomorrow and am currently close to mental!!  

Got 2 day 3 embies on board since 10th. Was on Zoladex and DR for a total of 8 months due to severe endo and endo cyst (which behaved during FET this time!). 

No bleeding, no spotting, no sickness ... boobs look a little bigger and are a bit sore today, have more pronounced veins. Not really nauseous, but something like it ifykwim. Also very tired. 

It's my 2nd FET (first medicated) and our total 5th attempt of IVF. Usually I get AF the day before test day (even when I was on Zoladex longterm before). Just don't know if it's all Cyclogest keeping AF away or it has worked this time. 

Not doing HPTs ... never have. Not sure why, maybe I should, as the suspense is really insane!!  

Had a chemical pg in 2007 which turned to a full BFP but lost at week 5/6.  Thought that "jump started" my system, but FET & fresh cycle after that were BFNs - and the fresh cycle was even less than 5 hcG.


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Mrs Davis and Little Wolf 

Susan i agree with Jazz it must be implantation bleed praying for you        

Siobhan x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome Little Wolf!   you get that long awaited and well-deserved BFP tomorrow.


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone.
Just wanted to update you all. I am due for bloodtest tommorow 14dpo. but have started spotting today. My AF is due tommorow and is always like clockwork...We tested Sunday and got another BFN with an early test (10iui). I have had a good cry already this morning and have resigned myself that it has not worked, this is not about giving up hope it is about preparing ourselves. We have arranged time off in the afternoon to be together when we get the official result. 
We have talked about another go as we had really agreed that we could only afford one go..we have decided that we really do want another go as it feels like we got soooo close. We are going to ask straight away when we could go again.
I really wish the other testers this week all the love and luck in the world for a BFP....Littlearca you better do it honey!
Will be back on tommorow night just to confirm...
thank you all so much for your support, hang on in there..
Guccimama


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

hi guccimama,       i don't think its looking any better for us either.  I started spotting brown blood last night and did a HPT this morning which is negative.        how many more times do we have to go through this?


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Guccimama and littleareca sending you loads and loads of      xxxx

Am so sorry to those with BFN   

Welcome all you new ladies, good luck with your treatment wishing you all the best   

Fantastic stories this morning to keep me positive, really need pma at the moment as these last 2 weeks have been the most stressful ever.  Still feel so bloated today, windy, period pains galore, shooting pains in my noonie and am still suffering from EC back on the 10th, my ovaries are so sensitive and hurt to stretch and move......might change my name from Kelly to moany winnie!!  

Kelly xx


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

morning all. 

Gucci - my af due today, ive got the sore boobs a bit last nite and the pains have been since weekend, so looking like its over for us to.  me and DH have already cried for the negative and already planning our next treatment (lucky we didnt cancel our consulation appointment for fresh cycle in march when we went for FET this time) so least we can start going asap.  ive never even discussed with DH about giving up or last goes....im just not having it! we will get there at some point!!! 

welcome wolf -   this time is your lucky time hun!

susan -!!!! implantation bleeding it must be!!!      

as for my update as i said af due today, just waiting for her to arrive now as its only a matter of time this week as i have a heavy heart knowing it hasnt worked agian.


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Guccimamma, Littleareca and apple so sorry sending you positive vibes for a late implantation         

Kelly if you can't moan here where can you?  we all understand we are in the same boat    

Siobhan x


----------



## sandramichelle (Feb 20, 2009)

hi siodhan
its me again how u getting on with the wait? im still in bed not really doing much hoping its making a differance but its driving me  . ive no symtoms i feel fine which i dont know if thats good or bad speack soon let me know how ya doing sand


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Sandramichelle  Glad you have no bad symptoms. I'm in the same boat and have no symptoms that couldn't be put down to the pessaries.  Yesterday I had bad af type pains in the morning and rang the clinic.  I'm going for a bloodtest tomorrow day 12po to see if there has been any activity.  I'd rather find out that way than full flow before the otd in 7 days.  The af pains went away as I rested so who knows?  May post to see if anyone has been BFP with no symptoms      

Siobhan x


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Guccimama / Apple / Littleareca I'm    that AF stays away for you all.

Sorry I was AWOL yesterday. I did an HT in the afternoon and it came up negative so spent the rest of the day in bed pretty gutted. I had no idea that seeing a single line would hit me so hard. I'm   that it was just to early to test as my OTD is thursday via bloods 14 days after EC.

Sandramichelle and Maybemummy - I too have no symptoms apart from a banging headache prob from all the stress.

Think I'm going to look into a long weekend away with DH and the pooch to the lake district, leaving straight after bloods on thursday so we not sitting waiting for the result. Chances are it will be negative and the fresh air and mountains always bolster my spirits.

Sending   and   for everyone

Love Kirsty x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Good luck with the blood test Kirsty    

Siobhan x


----------



## LadyL (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeay - quick update from me .....we got our BFP yesterday and are overjoyed!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still can't believe it.  Wishing you all you lovely ladies the success you so deserve in this painful 2 week wait. Had no real symptoms other than a few AF pains and white discharge so don't despair.

Lots of Love and Baby Dust to all you waiting to test, 

Lady L xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just to let you know it's another  for us.


----------



## carnation (Feb 18, 2009)

little wolf- i'm really sorry for you xxxxxx 


ladyl- congratulations- can i ask did you do any home tests before your bloods? i test on fri but have done a couple of home tests and they have been neg. alos, last week i had dragging pains in each ovary, couldn't walk properly, stand up straight etc, but now nothing. i just have sore boobs, but don't know whether that's due to the cyclogest. did you do any homes tests before today? again congrats xxxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Lady L    well done you on your BFP, you must be over the moonx 

Little wolf - am absolutely gutted for you       

Carnation am testing same day as you and really trying to hold out am scared that as the week goes on and i get a negative i know it will be then on Friday, if that makes sense, so am holding out for the blood test in the morning, am petrified.  

Kelly xx


----------



## carnation (Feb 18, 2009)

hi kelly- i know that's it's stupid of me to keep home testing but it's become an obsession.

i've read so many posts that say that my this stage they were getting faint lines indicating a pos result. 

i just don't 'feel' pregnant. i went for a walk this am and was surrounded my pregnant women with children and it upset me so much. i just know that it's going to be bad news and like many of you reading this, i'm not sure how i'll cope.

just to reiterate- those who have had bad news, i wish i could come and give you a huge cuddle- you are all in my thoughts. we are the only people who know how hard this is.
lots of love and positive thoughtsxxxxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Carnation i've blown you some bubbles    

It used to be an obsession for me too on my last 4 cycles, was testing every other day and even when i werent doing treatment, 1 day late on my period and i'd buy a test, cost so much money too  

so are you having a blood test done friday or doing a home test?

Kelly xx


----------



## carnation (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks kelly- so sweet.

i'm having a blood test on friday. the cheeky bu**ers (ie clinic) tried to fob me off by saying that they no longer do blood tests and now do home tests, but i insisted on a blood test due to my compulsive, untrusting, obsessive frame of mind at the moment!

i just think though that by now i'f have had some some sort of sign- i realise how ridiculous that sounds- but i don't feel pregnant and have had no signs at all other than sore boobs (pessaries) or tugging in my oaries which i'm putting down to all the poking around and stimulation down there.

i just feel really sad. xxx


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

Lady L big   for ur BFP... Takecare dear... 

And     for those who are testing this week.. 

Lot  of Love koolkap


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Carnation, I completely sympathise with you. This is an awful place to be emotionally. I 'felt' preg towards the end of last week, then over the weekend those feelings disappeared. I did an HPT on monday (i know its early as not due to test till thursday) and it was negative. Now I feel like all the fight has left me.

Lady L - Congratulations!! I'm really pleased for you.

Little wolf  I'm so sorry    

WKelly - Good luck for testing on friday 

KoolKap - Hi How are you

A big hello to anyone else I've missed    

Love Kirsty


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

LadyL congratulations on your BFP thanks for sharing the lack of symotoms it has made me feel better             

Little Wolf gutted for you hunny       

Hi to everyone else Siobhan x


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey kirsty33 i am good.. just waiting for this 2weeks to pass.

so u testing after two days... lots of     

takecare n do update about ur result... 

lots of love koolkap


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

little wolf.....   so sorry hun. take care of yourself babe.

lady L - congrats hun!!!!!

well....im still knicker checking like a loon, nothing as yet, stomach really heavy tho and bloated, and do you know how silly this question is but.... im on the gel support which means...tmi... that it comes out in a big lump every now and then, the girls who are on it will know what i mean right.... and honestly im thinking that im blocked up with this and once i have a shower later and get it out...gross i know...then thats it af will start.


----------



## carnation (Feb 18, 2009)

oh Kirsty- i send you a big hug.

it might not be over for either of us (see how easy it is to be more positive about someone else than yourself!)

logically, the test that i took (early detection) was too early to be accurate today and would have been the same for you.

i also have two friends who conceived naturally who took numerous (i mean 6 or 7) home tests that came out negative- they drank wine and had sex and got on with their lives until they realised they still hadn't had their period 4 days later- they retested and they got positive results. the difference is that they don't analyse every twinge so much as us i think!

also- i have read on posts here on ff that some women never feel pregant- on medical sights, the only side effects of early pregnancy (our stage) that i have found is implantation bleeding (but only in approx 1/3 of all women) and abdominal pains and sore boobs- but in our case we just don't know whether that's due to the pessaries and/or all the poking around we've had in the past few weeks. remember that our ovaries still haven't got back to their usual size yet!

anyway- try to stay positive- will you tell us on thurs when you get the result, i dearly hope it's good news
xxxxxx


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you for the lovely message carnation,

It is soo true what you are saying, the HPT as not reliable at this early stage. It just such a shock to the system seeing that single line after all the drugs and denying ourselves little pleasures like a glass of wine etc. At least I will be more prepared the second time round - if I have to so it again - there we go some PMA!!!

I have no AF symptoms either so that has to be good - heres hoping!! 

A huge PMA dance for us all 

          
            

Love Kirsty x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

I felt very pg all last week till the weekend and now i'm in my second week not feeling it at all, had IBS all over the weekend and strained so much to go a number two that i fear i have damaged my little embies or squeezed them out!!  Also a little tmi am taking the crinone pessaries up the front and its like i have wet myself constantly and knicker checking every 10 mins, its terrible down there!!

Kirsty dont give up yet hon   

Roll on Friday test date, actually no am scared  

Kelly xx


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi all

Maybemummy: no clinic hav not said anything about stopping progesterone...I havnt spoken to them. AF has arrived but started pink and has taken 3-4 days to really get started. Wish i was one of those who had AF and was still BFP!  ha


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Kelly, If its any help I'm pretty sure that you cant damage the embies once they are inside by straining, jumping up and down etc. I asked the embryologist at EC if they would fall out and she said that they are well protected.

Sounds like thursday and friday are going to be major stress days! Anyone else fancy running away and living in denial

I think we need Caz to come along with the magic broom and her little ditty before we all make ourselves ill with worry.

Love Kirsty x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Angels some ladies do have af and BFP and you could be one of them   pls promise to keep taking your progesterone support etc until everything is confirmed    

Kelly it's normal not to feel so connected to the embies in week two.  Week one is great due to the euphoria of ET, seeing them on screen and feeling positive.  It's common to lose that feeling in week two as everything is so up in the air and you can't see progress via scans etc.  I'm 100% positive you haven't strained them out hun. 

Siobhan x


----------



## carnation (Feb 18, 2009)

i agree  with kirsty, no amount of straining etc would hurt your little embies

xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

We will be locked up before soon sending ourselves all crazy, how can you not stress at a time like this??

I still pinch myself even on this 5th go that are we really doing this, is this us, cant believe it as every girl i went to school with in that year has at least 2 to 3 children, my husband's friends all have children, both our sister and brothers and i'm the oldest, how is that possible, it just all seems so unreal for us both  

Thanks Kirsty, carnation am sure i've already asked that quesiton but going mad  

Denial...........I'm there  

Kelly xx


----------



## carnation (Feb 18, 2009)

try not to give up hope kelly..
i'm sure that many of those reading this are in the same position- all of my friends/family have children except me and DH. i'm treated as some sort of strange person. i find it very hard.

please girls, we have to hope that our time will come soon
xxx


----------



## sandramichelle (Feb 20, 2009)

yes i agree on that you seem to be seen as the weirod couple that are in a mid life crisiss trying to extend there youth thinking that you r still sixteen and r never gonna grow up.It makes me really bitter too i feel i would have been a differant person if i would have had kids at the same time as everyone else u just feel like everyone is overtaking u... sorry for rabbiting about crap i blame this bl**dy wait


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

me to, every family member or friend has kids. there is only one person i know who is going thro the ivf route as well, they havent had tx yet and i already feel that they are gonna be one of the lucky ones who it works for first time....and how mean do i feel saying that!!!!! course of course i want it to work for them, but i know that it will be more gutting for me that it works and im still trying still going thro the treatments, i just feel like such a mean selfish bitter women, and its this 'journey' of tx which has made me like this and i dont like the person i have become.


----------



## sandramichelle (Feb 20, 2009)

i am sooooooooooooo glad im not alone this site is the best thing ever because it makes you feel a really bad person when u feel jelouse about someone else having a baby which really should be a happy thing its soooooooooooo hard init


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey ladies how are we all feeling today??

This 2ww is horid i done it 5times now and dont get any better  x


----------



## carnation (Feb 18, 2009)

girls- i really don't think that we are weird or selfish thinking like this. it's incredibly hard and sad for all of us that we even had to turn to ivf (for whatever reason) in the first place, the fact that so many of us have been unsuccessful over many attempts makes it even worse.

there's nothing i or anyone else can say to make us feel better- the only thing that will ever make us feel better is that bloody second red line!!!

all i will say is that we must really try to hang on in there.... i am hurting like all of you, but ultimately it will tear us apart inside if we continue to have such negative thoughts. 

i'm not being patronising and i write this with tears streaming down my face, but we must try to stay positive and hope that we will become lucky one day too.

lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi everyone.

Well I have been avoiding posting this as have not wanted to jinx anything, but I have been naughty and tested early ( I know I know, you already told me off last week!!)) and have now had a BFP for 3 days in a row.

Am in a bit of shock and also really nervous incase it changes before our OTD which is Friday, although if I was at a different clinic it would have been today as it is 14pec!

I have had really bad pains for the last couploe of days, although they have been more of a burning sensation on my left side today and also have had some brown discharge (TMI sorry!)  I spoke to the Hewitt Centre and they were nice but are not really interested in the result until we test again on Friday and I really wanted someone to say that pains are normal and the brown discharge was just an implantation bleed and that things were looking positive, but she said it could be positive because of all of the drugs  

Have stayed in bed all day today as AF would be due today or tomorrow so am hiding from the world incase she appears!!!

Has anybody else who got a BFP had pains?  Sorry for rambling on, but these last few days have been a nightmare!!

Milo
x


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Apple/Carnation/Sandra/Kelly - I know what you mean about people giving you funny looks when have no children. I am genuinally happy for all my friends who fall preg but I can help feeling just a tad jealous when they fall so easily. Its not actually the babies that bother me its the bumps - is that weird?? I get so annoyed when I see that 15 year old from the bottom of my street parading her bump round the streets with her mated, all complete with their orange foundation!!! Arghh I could scream!!!!! One of my friends has four kids, one has five, one has three and the others all have one or two. My little sister has just announced that they are going to start trying for a baby and Im like - Eh No I dont think so!!! Its my turn first Im the oldest thats how its supposed to work!!!! wow just read back - how bitter do i sound?! 

DK - Hi How are you? We are all going a little crazy round here today   . I'm sorry to hear that you have done this 5 times   

Question girls - I've had a stinking headache and nausea for the last two days - whats safe to take in case by some miracle yesterdays BFN turns into a BFP on thursday?  

Love Kirsty x

Ooh - Just read carnations last post. You are right honey, rants over and from now on   . Just think that this will all be worth it in the end and will make our little miracles all the more special


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Milo Everything crossed for you that your BFP becomes official very soon         

Siobhan x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh Milo that is fantastic news   , have you still got to go for a blood test friday or will you be doing a home test?

Kirsty am the same as you my sister and brother are both younger than me and have two children and it did hurt as it should have been me, am the oldest plus oldest granchild out of a lot so i wanted it to be me so much, they are fantastic parents but still it hurts.  I dont think anyone is bitter for family but definitely bitter for people out there that dont even wnat a baby or abuse them or people saying oh been trying so long for a child.....how long.....4 months.....i'm pregnant.............SHUT UP   

Kelly xx

I am a same person really


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Milo!!

Congratulations!!!    

  to your clinc, they could have been more understanding. I'm not an expert or anything, but I have read that spotting is normal in early preg and it is the embied imbedding further into the lining. A lot of people say that they have pains for the first few weeks.

Ooh friday must seem a long way off for you, big   , I hope someone on here can put your mind at ease.

Love Kirsty x


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Kelly     you sound really sane!!!


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone
Sorry to bring the positiveness of the thread down but AF arrived in full force today.  Was at work, felt a bit odd down there and lo and behold, there she was.  Broke down in tears so left at lunchtime to come home.  There was absolutely no way I would have coped with teaching my psycho 2nd years this afternoon. Will still test on Saturday but no it's over again.   So upset and distraught and don't know if I can face going through all of this for a 4th time.  

Susan
x


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Susan

I'm sorry to hear that sending you big   

Love Kirsty


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Susan,

Sorry to hear your news, thinking of you and sending you    

Milo
x


----------



## carnation (Feb 18, 2009)

susan- i'm so , so sorry for you xxxx


----------



## boxerbabes (Jul 22, 2008)

Susan - I'm so sorry you're feeling so low, all those damned hormones don't help. Try and find the strength to get through to Saturday. Life is so difficult at times.....   You will get through as you are very strong to get this far. Curl up and have a good cry x

Have made it through another day, distracted myself in the garden, just pottering and playing with the dogs. All the little birds were chasing each other and the robin was round my feet looking for worms. Made me feel a bit stronger and made me realise how much work there is to do out there, so I'll have plenty to get stuck into if BFN next week.
Going for meal at best friends tomorrow night, she is due on 25th March, my last baby would have been due 5th March (day after OTD!). I'm so happy for her but feel so sad for myself that I'm not off on Mat Leave too with her....would have been lovely for our kids to grow up together....but sadly, like so many women, not to be. My grandad died 2 weeks ago at age of 91, my sister reckons he was making way for me to have this baby No pressure then!! I miss him too very much. 

So PMA all round, congrats to those of you with BFP's, big hugs to those in the depths of despair, and the rest of us should be proud to have made it through another day.

Lisa x


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry for the quick one
Milo when i was pg before I had lot's of pains in the first few weeks some very strong, there is a lot going on even at the very early stages, as for bleeding a lot of people do so try not to worry, old blood is fine.

Susan sorry to hear you believe AF has arrived it's so hard.

More later promise, take care all
nats
xx


----------



## Gingerpud (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi all  

Can I join in?  I had a single embie put back in yesterday.  Test day 7th March.

Gingerpud


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Gingerpud I like your name  Are you at care Sheffield?

Siobhan x


----------



## tissyblue (Jan 23, 2009)

Just wanted to send a group   round us all. 

There can't be many things in life that are as mentally challenging and tortuous as what we are all putting ourselves through. 

Stay strong everyone - easier said than done, I know. At least we have each other and a forum for raging at the world when we need to.

T


----------



## Trax75 (Nov 22, 2008)

Susan

Im so sorry to hear your news, be kind to yourself and make sure DH gives you a big hug.. 

Feel im in the same boat, AF hasn't started properly yet still spotting but heavier now but i know its coming   , like you I'll still test on saturday but expecting a BFN, wouldn't it be great if we both get a lovely surprise   


Congrats to u Milo, Im sure it will stay a BFP on Friday  


Trax x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Guccimama – so sorry that the witch seems to be arriving  

Littleareca – so sorry hun  

Susan – another gentle     from me to you xxx

Little Wolf – so sorry for you  

Kelly – sounds like you might have mild OHSS to me...and I should know, been back to hospital for scans today and they’ve confirmed OHSS...got to keep drinking lots of water and must go straight back in if it gets any worse (vomiting, breathlessness).   to you, hope you drink lots of water and stay well-rested hun xxx

Applecrumble – still hoping it’s your turn this time, but you sound like you’ve got a good back up plan with your next tx starting in March, gentle   from me xxx

LadyL – Wow!  That’s fantastic hun!     

Milo – hope you keep getting those BFPs hun!      xxx

Gingerpud – welcome...we’re testing on the same day hun!   

 and  to everyone on this thread.

Love Tasha xxx


----------



## bow99 (Mar 28, 2008)

I have a confession. I'm not due to test till Thursday but i felt so much that my AF was coming on I had to just do an early test. OMG it was a  

I keep looking at the test. Im not counting it as a real one till Thursday though. Thing is can I not tell anyone till thursday. 

So everyone who thinks that AF is about to arrive there is a bit of hope.

Thanks to all you lovely ladies that have kept me going these last 2 weeks.


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Bow99 - congratulations on your   hun! xxx


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Great news bow - heres hoping I can post my official result on Fri!!


----------



## bow99 (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah lets   they stick Milo


----------



## SUPRIYA (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi ladies

I got my BFP today.still cant believe it!!

Sorry I have not been posting much, but am following everyone's post. Congratulations to all those who got BFP'S and lots of love   to those who didnt make it this time.

love
Supriya


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi all

Have been watching how you've all been getting on, hope you're all keeping well.

Just thought I'd update you on the Liver thing.....

Had more tests done yesterday and we were told that although the function hasn't been up to scratch they're going to leave me for it to get better on its own so nothing to worry about, however just thought you'd be interested to know that it came about due to OHSS, so anyone suffering make sure you get a full blood check which includes liver function. Luckily I'll be ok but its something no one warned me about!!

Still feeling a bit down about the BFN and DH was devastated all weekend, he's still acting weird. We're going to try again as soon as we can.

Thanks for all your support, you've all been great. Good luck and hopefully you'll all get BFPs

Lots of love Sarah xx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Please can I join your group?? 
Im on my 2ww and am finding it really hard!! My testing date is the 2nd March..... if I can wait that long!!
 to everyone xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Littlewolf* ~ so sorry.....wish today had brought you better news 

*Angels* ~ sorry you got a neg result this morning.....i do agree you should probably keep using the meds until your clinic say otherwise. Good luck  

*Susan* ~ many hugs to to you too.....i really hope that it turns around for you by Sat. Take care  

*Sarah*  good news about your liver. Lots of luck for your future tx 

*Kirsty* ~ aw hun, you're too early for it to show on a HPT.....lots of luck for your bloods   Paracetemol is ok to take 

*Kelly* ((((hugs)))) Sorry about the job.....really not what you need especially on the 2ww!

Hi *Katie* ~ welcome back.....hope this is your last time hun (in the nicest way ) Lots of luck  

*Carnation* ~ argghhh to your friend. I'm sure she takes plenty of 'unnatural drugs' when she has a headache or needs anti bs!!! You're way too early to test....there's been ladies on here who have got a BFN the day before test day but still gone on to have BFPs 

*Emma, Boxerbabes, Mrsdavies, Gingerpud and Just_me* ~ welcome to the thread. Happy chatting and loads of luck     

*Siobhan* good luck for your bloods tomorrow  

*Guccimama and Littleareca* ~ everything crossed for you too  

*JoUSA* ~ your cute dog pic has gone.....I'm sure yours are just as gorgeous. I've got a hairy lurcher 

*Annie* ~ moan away if you want to hun.....good to let off steam 

*Collette* ~ hope you are ok......lots of luck for your scan 

*Milo* ~ AF type pains are so so normal....have a look here (I love this thread.......i post it all the time on here ) Congratulations 

*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

*Bow* ~ Congratulations to you too  Looking forward to putting you and *Milo's* BFPs up on the list 

*Kerry, LadyL and Supriya* ~ congratulations to you all too.....really fab news   

*Tissyblue, SandraMichelle, Applecrumble, Koolkap, Trax, Tasha and Nats* ~ hi to you all....hope you are all ok 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Bow and Supriya well done on the BFP's            

Lizzy B thanks for the AF and BFP thread it made me feel better for a while 

Hi to new ladies 

Siobhan x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome Justme - sending you lots of   for the rest of your 2ww. xxx

Supriya - congratulations on your BFP. xxx  

Sarah - so glad your liver problem checked out ok...didn't know OHSS could lead to that (have been diagnosed with mild OHSS today, but fortunately they scanned the liver...a little worried that they didn't do any bloods, will ask for some next time).  Wishing you lots of luck and   for your next tx once you are ready.

Love Tasha xxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Good morning ladies, well done to you all with     , the feeling must be unreal.

My heart goes out to you ladies who got a negative          

Loads and loads of luck to you all testing today   

Welcome newbies, if you read all our posts it will send you more crazy than ever, good luck to you all in your 2ww  

Well today have been feeling kinda positive, still pooping myself re testing Friday and am now worried that i could have had mild OHSS, have been drinking so much water and weeing constantly especially in the night, bloatedness has eased but i have trapped wind that could explode the United Kingdom  

Right i have a very in depth question, tmi coming up......I am using crinone pessaries up the front, the instrument looks bit like a canestan pessary holder, well i am inserting it every evening lying down and i can get it in but then trying to find the "hole" inside to release it is becoming a bit closed up, it all feels like a mould of muscle, struggled last night to find the opening, has anyone else experienced this?  i was wondering if its meaning AF is well and truely on its way and my lining is getting thicker?  ALSO, a little more tmi, i am a red head and my nipples and the surrounding area are clearer than milk bottles but last night noticed nipples are bigger and the area, whatever its called around my nipples is darker and that isnt usual for me   

Kelly xx


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Morning Ladies!!

How are you all today?

Congratulations to all who got their long awaited   yesterday.

Sorry to all those who didnt, will keep   for you x

Kelly - I found it a bit tight getting my pessary through the other day - turned out I just needed a good clear out    Your nipples changing sounds like a good sign to me hun   . Are you holding out until test day?

Justme - Welcome! Good luck with the rest of your 2ww, hope you dont go too mad  

Morning everyone else, how are you all?

Im going demented with the am I or am I not question   . Its OTD day tomorrow for me, I told DH that come hell or highwater and I dont care if he gets the sack he is not going to work tomorrow!! Cant believe that I have to travel into Newcastle for 8.15am then have to wait until after 4pm for the results. I'm   that I just tested too early on monday. I Wish I hadnt peed on the rest of my HPT's to destroy them (though if i just put them in bin I would dig them out  ) but then again maybe thats good or i would be testing again today. Oh dear Im    

Love Kirsty x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Kirsty i'm actually inserting in from the front, noonie!!!! am just a little worried that my lining is thick and waiting to explode on me, still got niggling period pains and am looking for every sign i could be pregnant eg the nipples, although DH studied them well last night and he thinks they have def changed colour    Ah bless him i have no sex drive at all at the moment and he is completely gagging for it and i guess me showing him my boobies didnt help much   

Oh Kirsty am wishing you so much luck for tomorrow's testing, i can just imagine how your nerves are, yes def have DH off with you, mine will be off Friday with me.  Am going to hold out till Friday as still too scared to do it early  

Kelly xx


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hiya Kelly

I do my pessaries the front door too, it sounds weird but honestly I had kinda a lump in the way and thats what it was   

Poor DP having to examine you nipples only to be told they are out of bounds    . The last nookie my DH got was with a little plastic tub    Aah bless them!!

Are you feeling positive today? 

Love Kirsty x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

haha       

Yeah am today actually, best i've been all week, like i say period pains popping up every now and then and stops me in my tracks.  What about you?  Bet whenever you think of testing tomorrow you get butterflies  

Milo, you still getting a strong BFP??

Kelly xx


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Kelly

I am terrified of testing tomorrow - I want to live in denial! That negative test on monday has really freaked me out and I just dont know how I'm going to cope if it turns out negative tomorrow. I know this is just my first treatment but we have been ttc for 6 years now  

I have had no symptoms for about a week, no AF pains no nothing. In fact I just feel normal  

Was tempted to do a test before heading off to the CFL (centre of life) for my bloods, but thought No as if it negative will be upset all day then get a bit of hope before results due in and if they negative will be all upset again. So I thought that If I wait at least I get to feel PMA all day!! Does that make sense   

Do you have a blood test or have to do HPT?

Love Kirsty x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

I know exactly what you mean and how you feel i honestly do   

Am going for a blood test, first ever, am just dreading the day waiting for the results.

Oh fingers crossed first time lucky, it happens, honestly it does   

Kelly xx


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Its quiet on the board today isnt it? 

mmm debating whether to get dressed and go shopping or have nice pamper session.......

What time are you testing kelly?

Love Kirsty x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

yeah it is isnt it.  i shouldnt really be on here have way too much work, but do i care.............NO  

Erm 9 am at Barts in London, so will be leaving home at 7.30, just before will be such a long day.  What about you?

Shopping or pamper session, wow thats a tough one, cant you do both, shopping then be pampered to relax after spending all your money!!!!  

Kelly xx


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm going at 8.15am so will be leaving the house at 7.45, the CFL is right in the middle of newcastle so may go and do some shopping after and buy a hibernating pack in case I get bad news - Good book, thorntons choc and maybe a sexy nightie or undies to cheer DH up  .

Then the plan is to go up the coast to Bamburgh castle and beach with the dog and have some fish and chips. Got a really nice day planned actually to soften the blow. As you can tell I'm not expecting good news but I think I have a glimmer of hope. 

Think the pamper session is going to win out - the only shopping I need is food so it would have been a trip to asda. Havent got much of an appetite as been really fussy with food since last fri so will wait and see what DH fancies when he back in from work. I might have something really healthy like egg and chips!! Gonna have to start a diet as I have put soo much weight on in the last 7 weeks, DH keeps bringing me chocolates and I just cant resist  

Your work must think you are so busy with all the typing away your doing  . Though how can the expect you to concentrate?!

Have you any plans on test day?

I wonder where everyone is today?? Maybe they all have jobs unlike lazybones here   

Love Kirsty x


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Kirsty and Kelly,

Have avoided buying anymore pee sticks as I am terrified the result is going to change.

TMI warning!!!

Had a really bad bout of the runnies this morning which is usually the first sign that AF is going to show, had quite a lot of brown/pink discharge last night and more this morning, although pain seems to have gone.

My boobs are no longer sore, so I am convinced that I was but now am not!!!!  This 2ww is enough to send anyone over the edge!!!

Milo
x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh Milo, you still have time to test, your test day is the same as me, its still early     

All sounds very nice Kirsty, a lot nicer than mine, we are going to Millwall football shop as DH feels he needs to treat himself and me if i fancy parading in a football kit!!

My diet this last 2 weeks has been terrible, i have eaten nothing but bad food, mornign through to night, been terrible but enjoyed it all   

Kelly xx


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi

Milo - sending you big   , there are lots of girls who get loads of AF symptoms and go on to have healthy pregnancies. I'm   that your BFP is here to stay and that your mind will be put at rest on friday. 

Kelly   i'm hoping you like football!!

Love Kirsty x


----------



## bow99 (Mar 28, 2008)

Milo

Just so you know I had another positive when I tested this morning. Also I have had the runs and well dodgy bowels (sorry TMI) and for me thats a sign of AF too. 

Hang in there and   for  in our test days.


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi,

I am so confused now, am bleeding now not just brown stuff but have done another test and it still says pregnant.  Could it be that I am getting false positives as the hormones are still in my body but I am not pregnant?

  

Milo

x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh Milo honey i am so sorry i dont know what to say, never experienced it myself but am sending you loads of                    
hopefully someone will be able to put your mind at rest.  Have you called the clinic or they not interested till test day?

Hang in there   

Kelly xx


----------



## Trax75 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi ladies

Just to let you know the spotting has turned into full bleeding now with lots of pain, so im pretting sure AF is here...  Im so sad   

will still test saturday but not holding out much hope.. 

Milo - stay positive    

Trax x


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh Milo!    I'm sorry hun you must be really worried. 

Try and ring your clinic again and see what they say. I will have a look around and see if I can find anyone else who has had this before xxxx

Trax sending you    too.


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

Milo! takecare dear cheer up...!


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi,

Have spoken to the clinic and they just said to test again in two days, unfortunately there is nothing they can do its just a waiting game.

Feeling very      

Trax - Sending you lots of     for Sat.

Milo

x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

oh milo and trax i am so so sorry girls     

Please do still test though on your OTD xx

Kelly xx


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Milo big        I hope everything works out ok, hang in there xxxxxx

Trax - how are you holding up? I agree with Kelly still test on your OTD.

Love Kirsty


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Milo Try and stay calm, my friend bleed and was terrified as it was pink and a lot. Scan should all ok but they could see where the bleed was coming from and told her to expect more. I know it's hard but if it's still positive you are PG.

Trax so sorry big hugs.

The chat here this morning has made me smile which is a good thing as I the rollercoaster was def pointing down this morning. Feel really ratty a bit like when AF used to start but i don't have them any more so not sure. Tummy twinges ahhh I hate this. OTD is friday but can't get in for bloods so will test on Monday must be mad. nearly gave in today but know it wouldn't do me any favours.

Love to all in the madness.
x


----------



## Trax75 (Nov 22, 2008)

hi kirsty

Not sure its really sunk in yet, probably still in denial  

How do you get the strength to keep going?

Trax


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for your support ladies, I am going to put my feet up and rest and try not to worry too much.

I just want to go to sleep and wake up on Friday, at least then the clinic will stop telling me its to early for a positive result!

Milo

x


----------



## sandramichelle (Feb 20, 2009)

all
Im going off shopping with my mum while dh at work sick of muching around the house,so going to have some retail therpy.
big  to all with  and   to all u with  
as for me still waitng 12 days 2 go before test date and im determind not to tset early.
   for now will b back later 
and for all them ladies still waiting           
lets be


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

milo-it could be implant spotting   my clinic do 14days past ec and i know youre past that


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Well ladies it's another BFN for us  we are gutted. 

The blood test today day 12po showed a definate negative.  The clinic have said it's game over and told me to stop all meds so I bleed.  I thought they could still implant upto day 14 so I've called back to challenge this.

Had a good cry yesterday as I kind of knew due to lack of symptoms - dh is totally trashed and that is killing me as I love him so much and he would be a fantastic daddy 

I've booked a review meeting for next Friday the theory is we wait three bleeds - not keen as I'm 42 in April.

Love and babydust to all thanks for your support and hold on for those BFP's

Siobhan x wishing you all


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi

Trax - I'm trying not to get my hopes up for OTD tomorrow after mondays BFN, I had a rant, a cry and got myself in a right old state and made myself ill with it. So now I'm just looking to the future. I hope you feel better soon and carry on with treatment. We have to have hope that one day it will be our turn xxxxx

Milo - I'll be thinking of you hun x

sandramichelle - have fun shopping x

Wishing4miracle - hi how are you?

Nats - Hi, your'e doing well to hold out till monday!!! fingers crossed for you

Siobhan - I'm sorry to hear about your result   

Love Kirsty x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well.

No news from me, still 

Temp is rising and got bit headache but thats about all...x


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Siobhan - I am so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you lots of     

Milo
x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh Siobhan am so sorry hon   

DK fingers crossed for you   

maybemummy          

Well i strarted off on a positive this morning but now AF kicked in, yet again, terrible backache, pain in ovaries like i get when AF is due and very irritable with people, not feeling positive, Friday is so much on my mind  

Kelly xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Siobjan hun im sorry     

Milo hi 

Wkelly where in essex you from hun, its nice to see fellow essex girls  Thanks for the luck hun, i need it lol! x x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

DK i'm in Hornchurch, originally from Dagenham, true essex girl   

Oh ladies this is so stressful isnt it, at times you think why the   do i bother, what am i/have i done wrong, why not me, it isnt fair.  what you have to go through from beginning to end no outsiders will ever fully know and at times that makes it even harder, this website has been my saviour, it really has, if i didnt have this then i think i would have been locked up in a mental institute now  

I bet all of us on here never in a million years thought we would be going through this at school, i expected at the age of 24/25 to have had at least 2 children and you used to see on TV fertility treatment and then switch off as it meant nothing to you, but now it means the world to us all.

Why cant we produce the most natural thing in the world like everyone else, where did it all go wrong for us??

WOW where did that come from  

Kelly xx


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Kelly  - You have summed it up!! It isnt fair! DH and I started trying Aug 2003 on our wedding night, thought would start our family straight away. nearly six years on and still trying and I sure what you said is true for everybody on here.

On a positive note when our little miracles come along we will treasure them all the more and will have made loads of great friends along the way


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi all, I saw this and thought it may help us all  

Q: What are typical early pregnancy symptoms and pregnancy signs? Can I feel the pregnancy signs and symptoms before missing my period? 

Many women have typical pregnancy symptoms even before they miss their period. However, most of the typical pregnancy symptoms and signs are directly related to the pregnancy hormone hCG. Small amounts of hCG enter the blood stream several days after implantation, about 8-10 days after ovulation. Thus, typical pregnancy symptoms typically do not appear until the hCG has reached sufficient levels which is about 1-2 weeks after you miss your period (3-4 weeks after ovulation, or 2-3 weeks after implantation), at a time when the hCG has risen enough. Nothing will really confirm a pregnancy except a positive pregnancy test. 

The first symptoms and the time of their appearance are listed here: 
• Temperature drop (dip) on Implantation day 
• Implantation bleeding or spottinga slight staining of a pink or brown colour on average 8-10 days after ovulation)) 
• Lower abdominal cramps 
• A positive blood HCG pregnancy test: About 10 days after fertilization/ovulation 
• An elevated BBT curve for 15+ days without a menstrual period 
• A missed menstrual period (amenorrhoea): 
• Nausea: as early as 2-4 weeks after ovulation (BrJObGyn 1989b;96:1304) 
• Nipple or breast tenderness: 3-4 weeks after conception 
• Fatigue: 3-10 weeks after conception 
• Vomiting: 3-10 weeks after conception 
• Food cravings: 1-2 months after conception 
• Frequent urination: usually after 1-2 months 
• Softening of cervix: usually not before 6 weeks after LMP 
• Constipation: later on 
• Lower back pain: later on 
• Darkening of areola (breast nipple): After 14 weeks 
• Fetal heart beat on sonogram: 8-9 weeks after conception 
• Fetal movements: 16+ weeks after conception 

Love Kirsty x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Kelly – in response to your pessary query...I’m using Cyclogest, so no applicator, but experienced exactly the same as you this morning, and now I’m convinced the pessaries are not getting where they are meant to be!  It will have nothing to do with the lining getting thicker for AF...just us finding out a little bit too much about the landscape up there!  The nipple darkening sounds very positive for a BFP!!!!  
Just read Kirsty’s pessary post...I am wondering if the waxy coverings on the pessary are starting to get clogged up...she could be on to something!

Milo – a friend of mine had exactly the same every morning for the first 6 weeks of her pg!  (The runnies, that is).  So keep up your PMA hun.

Kirsty – your Test day out sounds like bliss...think I might plan something for my OTD...

Trax – I’m so sorry honey. 

Siobhan – I am gutted for you and your DH, I really am.  Do challenge the clinic, as mine are adamant that implantation can occur 14dp2dET!!!!  Keep taking the pessaries until you feel certain you’ve got the right result.


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Jazz, i think you are both right actually, when i strain for a number 2 (oh how i'm laughing) never talked about poo's so much in my life, i actually get some of the remainder of the cream which is off colour come out, but i do remember the clinic saying that though, as soon as you insert it its there and stays in, dont worry about the remainder as the cream/pessaries are always bigger than you need.  I guess   is the same, you get a trickle of that come out, at times, well i do    but the important bit is secure inside     

Am gonna have to go to the loo again and have a look at my boobies, quite impressed i have some colour to them!!  All these little things i am getting my hopes up that it could be a positive.  we havent told our friends we have done another cycle but my best friend called me sunday to ask if i was pregnant as she had such a vivid dream that i was and when i told her i'm in my 2ww she had to pull the car over as she was completely shocked, she had no idea we were doing another cycle so where could she have got that from, also my little niece who is only 4 wanted picking up and my sister said no auntie kelly has a belly ache and she said what you gonna name your baby and i said not having a baby paige and she said you are, i think little boy call it charlie......now where did she get that from, certainly my sister hasnt said anything as she is a baby herself (paige that is) and doesnt understand anything like that.

Siobhan i completely agree with Jazz carry on until you the time is right  

Kelly xx


----------



## carnation (Feb 18, 2009)

hi girls, 

just back from oxford st- had a really bad day yesterday- hysterically crying beacuse i think (am convinced) am going to get a negative on fri. i took a preg home test at 4.40am this am- still neg. i was in a right old state, so i decided to go out for a bit. i am exhausted. on the bus my bloody ovaries were really hurting (question for you all on those later!!), and i kept getting really hot, then really cold etc. 

was going to watch a film, but just felt too knackered.

milo- i think that the bleeding is ok(what d i know- i'm not a clinician, but on FF and sites like these, you read what you have all the time, and it still out to be a BFP- you have a pos result- so try to stop worrying!!

kelly and kirsty- boy do i sympathise with you. looked  in the mirror at boobies for ages this am and convinced myself nipples were huge- but actually i think i'm just having boobie hallucinations!

ok- my question is- has anyone had a tugging sort of feeling in either one of their ovaries- a bit like someone's pulling on a piece of string and it's attached to you= if that makes sense? i have had this feeling on and off for the past 2ww and i want to know what it means- does anyone have a clue what i'm on about- if so, good /bad?   why do we do this to ourseleves?!!?!!?

those of you with bad news- i'm really, really sorry. i would just do anything in the world to see a BFP on a pee stick, so i really feel for you all- a huge hug for you all. xxxxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Carnation i have had that for the whole 2ww and thats not a lie, even to stretch its like both ovaries are being pulled, to yawn they hurt and to lie on my side they hurt, never had that feeling before, i dont know if its good or bad EVEN on the loo when you turn to the side and wipe your bottom they pull.  Are you getting pains in your noonie too like a sharp pain, only every now and then but it happens.

Hope you spent loads of money in Oxford Street, was it busy? 

when is your test date again?

Kelly xx


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Carnation sorry you are having such a tough time. Twinges in the ovary region can be a good sign. I had lots of painful moments when i was PG many a time I thought it was AF trying to get in on the act.  

Well can't get any worse just sat and had a cup of home made milky coffee was only half a teaspoon but feel so guilty just needed it. On the other hand thousands of women are pg and don't even know it drinking gallons of the stuff so surely 1 little cup can't hurt?

Kelly I have found i am a little bit sore when i wipe around the front door too.

Nats
x


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi All

Kelly     go poke those boobies!!! Its spooky what your niece said! however my neighbour has two little boys, the oldest was three at the time and he kept talking to mummies belly. When she asked him what he was doing he said talking to the baby mammy. Turned out she was preg and didnt know, sure enough eight months later she had a beautiful baby girl. Weird or what?! 

Carnation - I'm sorry you are having a bad day  . One of my friends (two of them have had IVF) keeps asking me if I get a pain in my ovaries as she got this and she got a positive result. Its is still too early for pee sticks  

Jazz - I've delibrately planned a nice day out (its not often hubby and I have the time to do things like that) so that I am kept occupied and if its bad news (which I suspect it is) at least I havent been stewing all day in the house and may deal with it a little better. Thats my thinking behind it anyway. Its working in a way cos I'm really looking forward to my day out   If you have a long wait between bloods and results it may be an idea xx


----------



## carnation (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks kelly and nat, 

no- the pain is very particular- pulling (like on a string) just in my right or left ovary- it actually happens alot more in my left ovary. it can be gentle, but on the bus this am it was really sharp, took me by surprise and i gasped out loud- it is a really odd sensation (in that i've never had it before- it's not a period pain), but i don't know whether it's just my ovaries reducing in size. i've only had this feeling in the 2ww though, not when i was doing all the jabs. arrgghh!

oxford st was really busy, i actually felt so depressed i didn't buy anything. DH so sweet and gave me some money this am to buy myself something nice or get a massage or something but i just didn't want to. feel so miserable

poor dh this morning- i was in floods of tears and he was reading the home preg test instructions trying to convince me that it's still too early to test and that because this month is a shorter month my af isn't due to late next week as opposed to monday when it would be due- he's just trying to make me feel better- it's easy to overlook how awful it must be for them too. pour souls- i don't know what i'd do without him. 

i have my blood test on friday- no sore boobies anyone, extreme tiredness gone, am spotty- it's just not going to happen- and like all of you, i don't know how i'll cope.

xxx


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone.
Just wanted to let you know that we got our official   today..     Have got a review on Friday but really not sure what to do...we cant afford another go so why rake over why it did not work..we got good sperm, good eggs, good embryo and a good lining just not good luck! I dont need to sit in a room with a consultant for him to tell me that! Also would be hard as we both want another go but will need to get into debt to do it. Have been told we could not start again till may and we cant do that as we are going abroad early July and would be too early in a pregnancy to fly so would have to wait unitl August to start again...not sure my nerves would last that long as have been already going for scans and bloods since October every month or more regular due to cysts...so really would feel like it has taken over our lives...need to take time to decide what to do..
Thanks for all you support better luck to everyone else..
Guccimama..


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh carnation      

Guccimama   , dont give up hope, honestly this is my 5th time and we have never really been able to afford it but believe me its happened.  Have this break, take time out relax, go on holiday and you never know nature may take is course and work miracles, dont give up honey   

Kelly xx


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Guccimama -    theres nothing I can say to make you feel better so sending you


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

W kelly and kirsty 
Thanks for your response, unfortunatly mother nature cant work her miracles as I was forced to be sterilised when I was 23 and they took both tubes to make sure I could not change my mind, I have since lost an ovary so our chances of getting a BFP are fairly low even with full IVF..
HOpe you get a BFP..
Gucci


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh gucci that has brought tears to my eyes i am so so sorry                         

Kelly xx


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Guccimama: i know how you feel, I just got my first BFN and we are supposedly healthy too.  I really feel for you. I don know what our next move will be but im about to read about immune issues as i have no idea why i dont get pg. (although have my age to contend with now) too

We could be luck next time!  Sometime i wonder if first ivf gives one a kick start as i have noticed lots of ladies get bfp 2nd go


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Guccimama - I'm so so sorry, my heart goes out to you, you have been so brave     Life can be cruel sometimes, I hope you recover from this heartbreak soon xxx


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

So sorry Guccimama that is so tragic your had to be sterilised. If it's any consulation you would be ok to fly as long as you drink lots and move around. I have tx abroad and fly back day after ET. take care
xx


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi nats
thanks so much for your response, I have been told i cannot fly due to my previous history with miscarrages and very early babies..was given a small window which they viewed ok..just going to take time out to think about it...

Angelforme...so sorry honey, its not easy is it..wish dh would talk to me about it he has not spoken a word since we got the call 2 hours ago..just sat with hand over his face while I sit on here tapping away crying.. 

Take Care


----------



## carnation (Feb 18, 2009)

gucci- i'm so , so sorry. i really feel for you darling xxxxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Guccimama and Angelforme - sending you gentle   ...there really are no words I can offer you to make the pain go away, just remember we are here to support you in whatever way we can. xxx

Love Tasha xxx


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Guccimamma - my heart is breaking for you but we are all here to support you through this.

Sending you much love.

Milo

x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Guccimamma im ever so sorry          for you! x x

Hi  to everyone! x x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Gucci and Angel gutted for you another sad day   

The clinic have been nice and said although the chances of late implantion are prac nil  (zero level on bloods)they said taking the drugs for another couple of days and peeing on a stick next week could do no harm.

Will probably lurk from now on hoping to see some nice BFP's pls to cheer up us poor BFN souls    

Siobhan x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Siobhan - I'm glad that's what you've decided and that your clinic are supporting your decision...I will   it is still your turn.  I hope your DH is okay hun.  

Love Tasha xxx


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Really sorry for all you BFN      

Keep strong

Well after my surprise of getting a BFP i had a bleed this morning and was panick striken  i had bloods done yesterday and have to go fo more bloods tomorow and a scan on friday.Really thinking it is all over for us after waiting so long to get a BFP

Has anyone else had a bleed and gone on to have a positive pregnancy i have done another test and it says poisitve.

If i had lost the baby how long would it take for the pregnancy hormone to leave the body and could it still show i was pregnant and in fact i wasnt.


hope someone can help

Kerry


----------



## colly74 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi kerry1
I got a BFP on a sunday and had a beta test on the Monday (next day) and it was 70, i then had some spotting on the Wednesday and went back for another beta on the Thursday which came up 342, if your beta keeps going up then its good news, ask your clinic for a blood beta test, the score doubles every 48 hours.

I was told that my spotting could have been due to late implantation and the spotting taking its time comming down.

Hope this helps you
Collette
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Guccimama* ~ so sad for your news....it's really not fair 

*Siobhan* ~ i'm sorry hun  It does seem really early....are you 12 days past EC?

*Trax*  still keeping everything crossed for you  

*Milo* ~ some people get bleeding even with a BFP.....i'm sorry you have to go through this wait. Take care and much luck  

*Kerry* ~ good luck for your bloods tomorrow.....will be thinking of you  

*Bow* ~ good news 

Take care everyone, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Kerry - my sister's 7 weeks into a pg and she had a light bleed - her doctor's not even bothered about bloods or scans...(she's not having IF tx), he says it often happens in early pg and to come back if it happens again.  I'm sure if the tests (especially blood - they're more accurate) say pg, then pg you are.
 for you honey, good luck with your bloods tomorrow. xxx


----------



## tissyblue (Jan 23, 2009)

Guccimama - so sorry it wasn't your turn. You and your DH will both need time to grieve in your own way. I guess we forget some times that our DH's and DP's invest more emotionally in this process than we sometimes give them credit for.

Siobhan - you have been such a positive contributor to this thread - always one of the first to console or reassure. Sorry that it seems you need the   from the rest of us now.

Maybemummy -   for you too. 

Carnation - I've had that tuggy feeling too. Feel like someone has drawn a circle around my ovaries and written "poke me" on them.

Jazz n Dylon - you're doing a great job on the reassurance front - make sure you look after yourself too!

Milo - hang in there! Kerry you too.

I'm hanging on in there till test date on Saturday. Have bought a test kit but have no real desire to test. Is that normal?

Hi to everyone I've missed

T


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Tissyblue - I think that's a very normal feeling...(partly because that's how I feel   )...I think it's coz we want to remain in ignorant bliss.  I'm sending you lots of   and hugs and   hun...good luck for Saturday. xxx

I'm going to sign off now and watch Relocation Relocation...if I can stay awake, I am seriously shattered tonight...I've not felt this shattered since I had glandular fever years ago...hopefully it's a good sign that Masha and Tike are implanting!  

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow!   and  

Love Tasha xxx


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Apologies for short post everyone, its really late and I'm shattered, been out with the girls tonight to take my mind off tomorrow, Will reasd back and do personals tomorrow.

Big    for all those that got a BFN, I'm thinking about you xxx

  for all my fellow testers to get a BFP tomorrow - Good luck everyone

Night Night

Love Kirsty x


----------



## bow99 (Mar 28, 2008)

Well today is my official test day and the HPT still says  . fact I have now done 3 different types of HPT and they all say i'm pregnant. I still cant believe it but the clinic seem happy with the results. 

Everyone please keep hope, i was absolutely convinced I was about to get AF in fact I still feel like that but the clinic says thats normal too.

Sending everyone waiting     thoughts and lots of  .

You girls got me through the 2ww by all your inspiring stories, thank you so much.


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Well my bleeding continued last night and I have done a test this morning which now says it is a BFN.  Not really sure what to think or even how to feel as it has been such a confusing week.

I suppose getting a BFP for 4 days in a row then it turning into a BFN is the pitfall of testing early, so thats one lesson that I will take from this experience, stay away from those pee sticks - ignorance is bliss!!!

Tomorrow is the OTD so we will test just to be sure, but AF is in full flow this morning, so I am not expecting things to change.

Has anyone else heard or people getting BFP's that turn into BFN's so quickly?

Love to you all.

Milo


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning ladies well wat a mixture has happened on this board over night  

Milo huni im so sorry that your  has turned into a    There is nothing i can say that will really help you, but   if you need it! x x

Bow  wow congrats huni thats great news, congrats, bet your over the moon!   x x

Kirty hi  not sure we spoken! x  

Jazz, Lizzy,  colly, kerry, mummy, and everyother lovely lady reading and looking in, Hi  x x  x    

Not much news from me today, TMI im very consipated, temp has taken a good rise  Got back ache and cramps though  Headache gone  x x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Milo i am so sorry honey    but for piece of mind would still test tomorrow  

Bow    congratulations, fantastic news.

All the best to you other ladies testing today, have everything crossed for you   

Well today am feeling ok, actually am stressing  so much for tomorrow's testing and pooping myself, cant believe i have held out and not done a HPT, i really dont want to know the answer, even tomorrow, i just cant face a 5th negative as this is our lot, no more.

Still got period pains, but dont feel as bloated today as what i have done, boobies are hurting as much, in fact feel relatively "normal"  

Kelly xx


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

morning everyone - loads to catch up on from missing one day.  

milo -   hun, still test tomorrow!

kelly - i know you asked this like yesterday or something but just wanna comment on the support you are putting up your lady garden!!! im on the same stuff, and yes YES YES when i am putting it in now it feels like my 'bits' have closed up and its harder to get it in, its not the left over stuff as i try to get this out when i have a shower so im not so 'bunged' up so to speak, and yes mine is an off colour to when it comes out, i was told on my first cycle this is the stuff the progestrone is carried in and once its gone this stuff comes out as its no longer needed.  ALSO, the darkening of the nipples....me to! i havent mentioned this as i think im just trying to make things up in my head but im sure the nipple itself is darker, not so much the surrounding area but the nipple..... hows yours!?  haha, never thot i would be asking another lady how her nipples were today!!!  

and also, my lady bits are also getting sore down there to.

tissyblue- my test date saturday to, and i have loads of tests at home, but also have no desire to test, its cuz im soooooooo scared of the answer being negative.  i thot about testing yesterday, but gonna hold out now until saturday. 

update from me.  AF was due tues, still getting all the pains, really sharpe pains in my side now, but nothing, ive convienced myself its the support that is stopping the bleed (even tho i have blead before OTD on my other cycles) im still convienced its a no. still got two days till test date.

 to all.


----------



## carnation (Feb 18, 2009)

hi all, 

i did another home test this morning at 5am- negative. then, a couple of hours ago i stared my period- proper full flow. am devastated.

have emailed my clinic to ask whther i can cancel my blood tomorrow.

sorry to all out there with bad news. i'm afraid i think i'll be leaving the thread now. hearing good news from others is just too painful- i know that sounds selfish, but it's how i feel.

i do wish you all luck and happiness though.

xxx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

applecrumble am so pleased you asked about my nipples hahaha    well am trying to see it for real and not let my imagination run wild and see what isnt there but I am sure they have changed colour and got bigger, nipples and surrounding area.

I am more that positive its not left over pessaries as it comes out constantly all day, my knickers are soaked   and yes its a funny colour like a crumbled dark cream colour.  am suffering a little from thrush, not a lot, but i know its there.  ALSO am getting the sharpest pain in my right side that stops me in my track and is very noticable, not sure if its my ovary, IBS playing up or period ready, but its strong today, is your pain similar?  Am so scared to test tomorrow, petrified as i just dont feel positive, although my period was due last Saturday so there is still hope.

Kelly xx


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

kelly - ive just gone to the toilet, which i do about 20 billion hundread thousand times a day to check if AF started, and also to check my nipples and yer i think they are slightly darker! 

yep thats the same as me, crumbled dark cream colour. oooo yer, i think it does feel a little like thrush to be honest, not to bad, but noticable. and YES that is what i had all last nite, cept mine was in the left side, like someone stabbing me. havent felt it today tho, just got my bloatedness still and af pains.

yep im just to scared to test, funny really isnt it, you wait all this time and then to scared to test, im defo holding out for sat morning tho as then can have the weekedn to come to terms with it, as im convienced its a BFN. 

when you testing tomorrow? first wee?


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

oh hopefully this is a good sign, i really hope our minds arent playing tricks on us  

have a blood test at 9 am at the hospital the hopefully wont have to wait too long for the results, what about you?

my pain is pretty bad actually in my side, i just really hope AF isnt going to come.


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Carnation - I'm so sorry for you hun.  Gentle  . xxx

Milo - I'm gutted for you...to go from such a high to a low must be doubly painful.  I know of one other FFer that it's happened to in the last week...it's just too cruel.  Warm and gentle healing   from me to you.

Bow - congratulations on your BFP hun!   ...I hope you will have a happy and healthy pg.

 to everyone on this thread.

Love Tasha xxx


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

kelly - do you usually get this pain when AF due  i know i dont, but then i dotn know if it is to do with the progestrone im taking. 

my clinic just gives me a HPT to do on day of test, to be honest, my clinic isnt sounding that good actually, i dont have any blood tests or lining scans just told to get on with it (FET). 

pains are coming each time i breath in now, so dont know waht that means.                             

milo - how you doing hun? hugs for you.


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

i do at times, but its always been put down to my endo/IBS/water infection, am trying to remember if i get it round my period and i think i do, oh i dont know   

well i've normally done HPT but as i took pregnly the first week they said it wouldnt give the correct result on a test but would through bloods.

not feeling so positive now, was doing well this morning  

So your pain has come back....what does it mean why we both getting them, is this normal i wonder, good news?

Kelly x


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

oh kelly!!!! bring back the PMA hun!!! dont do this...only half a day to go!!!! 

your never gonna know until you get the result what is good and what is bad, everyone is different, no two people the same, no two pregnancys are the same so it could mean anything, good for you and bad for me, you just dont know!

get that PMA back hun!!!! or i will slap your


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

hahah    it hasnt fully gone, still a bit there.  going to lunch soon so the thought of food always cheers me up!!  how has your eating been?  i have pigged out more than ever these last 2 weeks, have not stopped  

Kelly x


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

oooo same here! i have been eating everything and anything!  i feel im 'allowed' to after going thro all this! prob not the best thing tho! not eating healthy and all that!


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

So sorry Milo the tests may be of a different sensitivity so some may pick up and some not the blood test will tell you beta levels   

Carnation so sorry hun   

Bow really gald to hear you little bean is sticky   

Apple and Kelly PMA ladies PMA ok  

Kerry I hope the bloods went well  

Tissy, Jazz and the other ladies hang on in there for test day      

Lizzy yes I was day 12 post ec yesterday, I'm still taking meds but hold out little hope as the beta was zero and I'm now getting blood when i wipe so limited chance of a determined little late bean

Thanks to all for the comments, I'm all cried out now and need to see some more BFP's to remind me miracles can happen

Siobhan (aka Maybemummy) x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey ladies im having pains to so can i join in lol!

 lets   and be   its either inplantion or the egging digging in deep!  x


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

hey DK my pains in my side have started again this afternoon  - still 1 and half days to go!!  and its really doing my head in. 

when do you test DK? 

maybe -


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

how strange that we are all having the same kind of pains, mine isnt as bad as this morning but its there making itself know, although i have just eaten a massive lunch so it could be the weight piling pressure on!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

oh god kelly how weird you jsut said that as i was thinking the same thing, mine started last nite after having a massive dinner.....and now i have just had loads for lunch it started again!!!!  so it could be cuz i have ate...but what difference should that make.

anyway kelly, half a day left till your test day!!!! so excited for you!!!!


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Kelly apple it is so weird aint it  lets hope it means we all in for a  a  that will be great 

Kelly you test tomorow oooooooohhhhhhhh so exciting, cant beleive you not cracked yet lol, i due to test on the 3rd so tes but wil do one monday  and wait and see!

Apple same as above hun i test tues?you? x x


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

hope it means that we all get the BFP      

DK you testing on monday  my OTD is saturday....least i have the weekend for crying (as i belive its a BFN).


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Can I join the twingers group?

Have had the odd tummy twinge grumble for the last couple of days, heavy boobs, tired and very hormonal. At playgroup today held a 12 week old baby and tears just sprang into my eyes usually I am ok, I know it could be the drugs but like to feel  . 
OTD tomorrow but still haven't decided if I will go in for bloods or to wait until Monday. My Dad's birthday dinner tomorrow night with the family so neg result i can have drink or two but concerned I could have a bad afternoon and around my M&D, they don't know. Probably decide in the morning.

Hang on in there girls not long now for us, fingers crossed     

nats


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Tues is my otd but will be testing monday and go from there lol  hopfuly 

Its going to be positive apple you wait and see i know it 

Nats welcome to the club lol, i have extremly heavyboobs and my nipps are very sore and hard ALL the time  Backache today to, bad!


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

oh ladies i dont know how i have done it either, have been tempted to test so many times but truely am scared of the result, dont even want to go for bloods tomorrow.

i really hope it does mean a BFP for all of us as we are experiencing the same symptoms, surely they cant all be AF pains?

      

Its so exciting, in a way, waiting for all our results but very very scary.

Kelly xx


----------



## Penpot (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello ladies

Hope you don't mind, but just wanted to send some big positive vibes to all (am testing on Monday, but as convinced as some of you out there that it's a bfn but hoping for the best). Wow it's a tricky time! 

Interesting reading messages about feelng really bloated after food - the same thing's been happening to me, but that's poss coz I eat too much! Also quite tired (same as glandular fever) but that comes and goes. 

Anyway -    to you all.

penpot


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

yer im tired to, but i do usually get really tired around af time anyway, but i have been tired since ET. 

haha penpot - yer i think i eat to much to and thats why i feel bloated!!! doh! 

kelly - im scared to, which is why i havent tested yet, which is why im waiting till sat morning as then the result will be the result defo and no ifs or buts.


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

right ladies, am leaving work soon so if i dont get to talk anymore load and loads of luck for testing tomorrow   

applecrumble, good luck you              

I will let you all know tomorrow how i get on, if you dont hear from me i have drowned in a bottle of vodka   

Take care girls and speak soon.

Kelly xx

P.S. Sounds like i'm going off to the Army!!!!


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

KELLY GOOOOOOOOD LUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## boxerbabes (Jul 22, 2008)

Good luck Kelly, keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

Good luck Kelly, ....  don't worry everything's gonna be     

we all r waiting for ur results... takecare sweets..

Lots of love
Koolkap


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Girls

Sorry for lack of personals

I got a     today

Hubby needs to use the laptop so will pop back on later and catch up

Love Kirsty x


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh! Kirsty Take care dear..


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Kirsty so vey sorry hun take care    

Siobhan x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Kirsty - so sorry hun...


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Kirsty sorry for your  hun! Has af arrives or was it via a test as if so its not over til she arrives!

 hi to caroline, Mummy, kool, boxer, apple, kelly and everyone else  x x


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

hi DK

It was via a blood test 14 days after ec so i guess its all over. AF hasnt arrived but i think the bloods are pretty conclusive. 

Love kirsty x


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

So sorry Kirsty
Good luck kelly and to all testing over the weekend, will be with you on Monday
xx


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

hello girls

im sitting here   my heart out, but six years of ttc is just to much. How do you move on from a bfn? i think i spent too long in denial as have two friends who had ivf and both fell first time. Ijust didnt know what to expect andits really hit me hard.


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Kirsty,

I am sorry you are hurting so much honey.  There is nothing anyone can say that will make it feel any better for a while, but don't be to hard on yourself.

Your friends were very lucky if it worked first time, and I am sure you will get the result you want soon.  Try to look to the future.

You know where I am if you want to PM me.

M
x


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

oh kirsty - i am truely sorry hun   - it is hard, but it does get better, even if it doesnt feel like it right now. 

i know what you mean about people having IVF first time and it working, and we keep going with it and nothing, ive felt that to, its hard, you just wanna scream why not me!!!

you have a good cry hun, you sob your heart out, take care of yourself tho and DH, we are always here if you need us. xxxx


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

KELLY - SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO??


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh Kirsty - you made me   when I saw your post from the early hours of this morning.  Have a lovely cuddle with your DH and take all the time you need to grieve and heal before deciding what to do next.

, love Tasha xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning ladies...

How are we all 

What we all up to today

I been a busy bunny this morning and did all the house out and changed it around i get board lol!  
well i gave in and did a test silly me and it was  of course, very very faint line but its dev a neg! To early i no        
Temp dropped today to and very bad cramps and AF pains so guess she on her way           
Kinda knew this month was doomed from the start! x


----------



## annie.m (Dec 1, 2006)

Afternoon everyone,

I have a confession.  I'm not due to test until Monday (12 days after Blast transfer), but have been going out of my mind.  Well I can't believe it but I tested early and actually got a   
It wasn't faint.  It was definitely there.  I'm sure 3 days early is ok isn't it? I'll be testing again over the next few days just to be sure, but I'm sooo excited.

I'm in such shock.  I was completely convinced   was on her way, I had exactly the same pains as I normally would over the last few days.  I really hope this is going to be 7th time lucky!!

Let this be the start of a run of good luck for all you girls about to test.  
My thoughts are with you   
Annie x x x


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey annie... That really good news.... well done..!      it will continue to be BFP.. 

takecare dear...njoy the moment...      

lots of


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Annie well done fab news re:your BFP and by god you deserve it at 7th attempt hun             


DK keep the pma hun a temp drop can be good news and the sign of implantation    

Good luck to all testing in the next few days    

I know how you feel Kirsty   DH and I are more upset this time than with our other failed cycles I'm still feeling waves of grief two days after the BFN bloodtest.  Keep the faith it will happen for you be good to each other and make plans for a special time together and plan your next cycle.  

Siobhan x


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi everybody.
I am going to leave this thread now but wanted to let you all know that we have got a date to start our next cycle at the end of April. We are also changing protocol to short instead of antagonist (will boost the ovary a bit more in the hope to get a few more eggs next time) 
Am feeling physically better today and have even just managed some   but only for medical reasons ( still not had AF and this usually helps!) although it was very nice after absteining for more than a month....sorry tmi
We feel much more positive now as we know that it was purely down to luck that our little embie did not stick. 
To all of you with BFP's take care of yourselves, to those with BFN's look to the future whatever it may bring, never give up hope.
To all of those still waiting in the awfull   i really feel for you...best of luck.
guccimama


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Annie - congratulations hun      Best wishes for a happy and healthy pg. xxx

Guccimama - good luck with your next tx.  Glad you've got your   back. xxx


----------



## fingersxed (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I'm new here, and it's my first IVF.  I had my one fertilised embro replaced on Wednesday. What a roller coster of a week it's been. Last friday I had 6 follicles showing on the scan, then on Monday there were three eggs, Tuesday one had fertilised and now here I am. Fingers crossed. Anyone with any advise on how to get through these two weeks please do pass it on!
Thanks,
Lisa x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Lisa and welcome!

Advice...   all I can offer (I'm halfway through this 2ww  ) is as soon as you feel well enough, distract yourself in any way possible...otherwise you'll be scrutinising every twinge and driving yourself even more  .  Oh, and make sure you talk to your embie and give your tummy little strokes...I think it helps with the PMA.

Wishing you lots of luck and   your embie snuggles in tight.

Tasha xxx


----------



## sandramichelle (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
Just wondered if any of you girls r expericing a pain in your side well id say more around ovary level,Getting a little worried!!!!! I had FET last fri so half way through 2ww.If any ladies have had same symtoms or know what this pain is plz let me know and should i be worried as AF is due in 4 days plz im hgoing   sand x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Carnation* ~ so sad to see you news.....take care 

*Kirsty* ~ gentle hugs for you too....so so sorry 

*Guccimama*  love and luck 

*Kelly* any news?

*Sandra* ~ i've heard people on the thread before having twinges on the side/ovary area......don't think 'it's anything to worry about but you could call your clinic if you are concerned 

Hi *Penpot* ~ welcome to thread and lots of luck for Monday  

*Lisa* ~ welcome to you too...what day do you test hun?  

*Bow* ~ congratulations.....i can put your BFP up at last! 

Looking good *Annie*.......congratulations 

Hi to everyone else....hope you are all ok, sorry for not catching up with you all but I've got a cold and very wooly headed!!

Take care everyone,

Love and luck,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## trinity (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi everyone.

I'm new to this thread. Great reading the table at the top of everyone's progress.  Could you add my details, Thanks LizziB

FET 17th Feb 2 embies on board        Test day 3rd Mar.

I'm on the dreaded 2ww and due to test next Tues..... mind you after reading about you girlies early testing, I am kinda tempted to have a go  

Got a rotten cold at the moment so really am not with it at the mo...

Sandra I had a my first IVF cycle in 2007 and I did experience severe pain on my right ovary, I was convinced it was OHSS symptoms but I guess not as it resulted in a BFP and my little miracle son being born as a result......

Trinity
x


----------



## mrsdavies (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Sorry have not been on for a while, had a few days out with the aim of making this last week go quicker!!!

Big welcome to new ladies x x

Really big     to guccimama and kirsty for your results.  I'm so sorry and hope you can find the   with whatever plans you have made for the future.

Also really big     to the ladies in waiting who are testing over the next few days.  keeping everything crossed that we have some good news......    

From me.....well.....i did something naughty, i completely ignored the   and tested.  We should not have tested until sunday but to be honest i felt this overwhelming urge to test and i'd not felt like that at all. Also i felt that i needed to have some of the control back..we all have been on such a tight schedule for the last month or so, being told when sniff, inject, be at clinic, not to eat and even to not wee and i wanted some of it back!!!!  

Anyway...feel even more out of control now , although in a good way as to my surprise (really didn't think it had worked) we had a BFP!!!       So completely over the moon, worried now about everything else!!  What are the chances of a false positive

Really couldn't have got through this time without you all. i know there is still a massive way ahead...you'll never know how much you've helped me   

xxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi *Trinity* ~ welcome to the thread.....i've added you to the list 

I'm with you on the cold hun....hope you feel better soon.

Lots of luck for Tues (and not before or I'll send the  )

 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*MrsDavies*!!!   

That's looking really positive hun. When did you have your trigger shot? (although chances are it would be out of your system by now)

Lots of luck for Sunday  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome Trinity!  Good luck with the rest of this 2ww   xxx  

Mrs Davies - Congratulations on your BFP...I'm sure the HCG shot will be out of your system now. xxx

Sandra - I've had twinges around the ovary area and a scan showed some free fluid around my left ovary and liver...so very mild OHSS...nothing that lots of water and milk can't solve...but obviously with FET it shouldn't be OHSS...so it's probably just hormonal.  If it gets worse ask your clinic.  Take care xxx


----------



## trinity (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome everyone

Mrs Davies congrats on your positive.... hope you get confirmation on Sunday... it's so exciting hearing all the results coming in   

I never really used these forums for my first round of IVF/ICSI but looking down the list you did lizzy it amazes me how many women are on fertility treatment.

Have a good weekend everyone.  (I'll try to be strong for the   )

Trinity


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Morning everyone.  Sorry haven't been around for a while.  Couldn't face coming on here and have basically been hibernating for most of the week.  Did my official test this morning which just confirmed a BFN.  When AF arrived at the beginning of the week I knew what the answer today would be.   Haven't cried today but have been doing lots of it for the rest of the wek.  Everything went too well with this cycle so I was always waiting for something to go wrong.  And there's nothing more wrong than this result      I'm dreading phoning the clinic with the result - I broke down in tears last time and had to pass the phone on to DH.  He's working today though so will have to do it myself. 

Haven't read back so sorry for no personals.
Lots of love
Susan
xxx


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

hi all

as promised i said i would come on here to tell you what the test resullt was .... 

me and DH are deverstated as you can imagine but we are picking ourselves up and back to the clinc on weds for our appointment to see when we can start ISCI. good job we didnt cancel it!

so all the symptoms i had meant nothing, and it obviously was the support stopping the AF

good luck to everyone else


----------



## Geebee (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey all.

just to let you know its a BFN for me - chemical pregancy by the looks of it. v.low positive for a couple tests then AF arrival.

We will try again though, maybe a rest first - feeling tired, upset, angry & frustrated.

Wishes to all others with BFN and congrats to those with BFP 

 

x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Applecrumble, Geebee and Susan - so sorry for you...sending you all gentle  .

Take care of yourselves and your DHs.
Love Tasha xxx


----------



## tissyblue (Jan 23, 2009)

What a relief. 

My thoughts are with those of you with BFN's. Take care all of you.
T x


----------



## mrsdavies (Jan 14, 2009)

my trigger was on the 11th of feb......what do you reckon??

still a BFP this morning but still reserving judgement.

xx


----------



## Penpot (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello all

Well done those of you with BFPs!! Long may they last, well at least the next 9 months anyway! 

So sorry for others having such a tough time with this - it's such a horrible rollercoaster when everyone else seems to be having kids so easily and you're struggling with such disappointment. My heart goes out to you.

THanks also for well wishes for Monday's test date...pretty sure it's a bfn and could be last time as we're now broke and emotionally frazzled...would quite like to know exactly what our guardian angel has been doing for the last few years - clearly been on a long holiday!

Good luck to all testing soon, fingers crossed for you all

penpot xxxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good afternoon ladies!

Apple lovely im so sorry for your      x x 

Geebee im also sorry for your chemical preg huni i had one last month and its heartbreaking   for you!

Tissy woo hoo  for your  congrats! good luck keep us posted! x

Mrsdavies i had my trigger shot on the 18th and tested today and got a  so its only been 10days for me and its out of my system so i reckon if you had yours on the 11th its dev a true reading and you are indeed UTD  so a huge congrats! x x

Penpot hi 

Hi  to everyone! x x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girls do you mind if i join you for some support ? 
ive hat a FET on thursday 26th with 1 grade 1 8 cell an 1 grade 1/2 7 cell , im on day 2 of transfer.
sorry to here all with BFN my heart goes out to you all xx sure your time will come xx   
well done to all the BFP hope you have a happy an healthy 8 months ahead of you .
i know its only day 2 of my transfer but getting terible af pains     is anyone else testing around the 11 12th ??


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi vikki75!

I will be testing on the 11 of March. I had ET from ICSI today and have no idea how I will get through the next weeks  .

Hi everyone - newby here!! Have done this a couple of times before, but nothing prepares you really.

Hope you are all doing ok, have not had time to read all posts.

A big   to those with BFN - I have been there, my thoughts are with you.

Congrats to the BFPs - take care of yourselves!

Anne


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome Anne and Vikki - good luck with your 2ww...it's  

Tissyblue - congratulations hun!       

Mrs Davies - your trigger shot should be well and truly out of your system...so I'm sure the test is accurate hun!  

Love Tasha xxx


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

hiya
big hugs to all the BFN 
and congrats to any BFP
im so sorry i not been around much but im physically exhautsed
i dunno if its the OHSS i have developed 
or the little bean tiring me out, have had no other symptoms
at work and going to pop home for a rest then do tea and some housework whilst hubby is out lol


----------



## fingersxed (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone and thanks for your welcome. 
My test is due on 11th March. So still got quite a wait - I just hope my little embro can hang on in there! Its a bit of a bumpy ride as I managed to trip down the last stair yesterday and went flying! Ancle is now about 4cms bigger than the other one! Still now I'm having to take it easy! 
Congratulations to all those BFPs, and my heart goes out to all those BFNs.  

lots of love...
Lisa x

Tasha - I love your JRTs! I've got a JRT cross border.


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Lisa

They are gorgeous aren't they?  I adore them...even though they can be so cheeky and yappy at times, but that's part of their character and charm.  

Hope your 2ww doesn't drag too much...sorry to hear about your ankle...I hope it heals soon so that you can distract yourself from the  .



Tasha xxx


----------



## fingersxed (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Tasha,
Cheeky isn't the half of it! I guess she is a good distraction too. Daytime TV certainly wasn't taking my mind off it! Hope I'll be back to work on Monday - a mad thought - but it will help distract me over the next week and a half! Good luck you too.
Cheers,
Lisa


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Lisa,

I will also test on teh 11th - good luck and I am sure we will meet here lots until then!!

Anne


----------



## Trax75 (Nov 22, 2008)

Susan, apple and geebee so sorry for your BFN's   

I too did my test this morning and it was a BFN   

Good  luck to all the BFP's and the new 2ww's  

Trax x


----------



## fingersxed (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Anne - Looks like we have this 2ww together then. xx
Trax -   Thinking of you.
Lisa x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Trax - I'm truly sorry for your result hun.    Gentle  

Love Tasha xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey ladies how are we all this evening? x x


----------



## Gingerpud (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi DK

Not doing too badly - still thinking that this will be negative but still thinking that it could be positive on the off chance.  Still talking to embie.  Hopefully will have started implantation as now 8 dpo.  I have been off work all week and really enjoyed it so not looking forward to next week as back  

Loads of   to all the BFN's

Congrats to all the BFP's - heres to a healthy 9 months!

Ginger xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Susan* ~ i'm so sorry hun.....really not fair at all. Many hugs 

*Applecrumble* ~ so sad to see your news too. Take care hun.....i hope Weds goes ok for you 

Oh *Geebee* ~ it's just not right that it's so hard. Many healing hugs to you 

*Trax* ~ many, many hugs to you too 

Hi *Penpot* ~ hoping that your guardian angel is back off holiday just in time for Moday 

Hi *DK* ~ hope you are having a good weekend 

*Tasha* ~ your doggies are lovely  I had a JRT too when i was little (far too long ago!!)

Thanks *Lisa* ~ i've put your date up on the list  Ouch, hope the ankle is better soon!

Hi *Vikki* and *Anne* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck  

Hi *Ginger* and *Shabara* ~ hope you are both ok too 

*Mrs Davies* ~ i think you have yourself a fabulous BFP....congratulations 

*Tissyblue* ~ congratulations hun.....really fab news 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Just wanted to send big hugs to anyone who got a BFN today    
Also, congratulations and lots of luck for the future to those lucky enough to get their wished-for BFP.    
Susan
x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh Tissy so chuffed for your BFP hun             

Mrs Davis well done too    I'm sure the hcg is gone by now

Apple, Susan, Geebee and Trax  so very sorry thinking of you all and sending you big     

Good luck to all testing in the next few days     

Kelly are you ok? Thinking of you   

Siobhan x


----------



## Chimpy (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm still trying to stay positive as the big day for testing looms (Fri, 6th)!

Big Hugs to all those with BFN's this week -     Thinking of you all. x

Congratulations to Tissyblue and Mrs Davies on your BFP. Wonderful news and helps to keep me positive.


----------



## Kushtaka (Jul 23, 2008)

Could I be added to the list?  My test date is March 6th.

Cheers!


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi ladies, first of all my heart goes out to you all for your negative results, i truely know how you feel being i have failed 4 times, it really doesnt get any easier.  I am in tears for you all   

Applecrumble, Kirsty, DK and all you other ladies           

Milo, any news from you honey?

Well i have kept a low key as the news for me on our 5th go was         , we are completely and utterly shocked, still cant believe it to be honest and DH is wrapping me up in so much cotton wool, its unreal.  My blood test came back at 156 which apparently is very good, so i am 4 weeks and 2 days today, will be, hopefully, fingers crossed, having my first scan on the 7th week.

This is so hard telling you all that my news was good, this isnt easy and honestly again i know what you are all going through 100%.  Keep your chins up and dont ever give up  

Kelly xx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Kelly thank goodness hun so chuffed for you                 

Don't even think about feeling bad about a BFP it's happy outcomes like yours that gives us all hope for the future  

Love and babydust to all Siobhan x


----------



## annie.m (Dec 1, 2006)

Kelly - I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say we've all been anxiously waiting to hear your news since Friday.  I was starting to fear the worst as you normally post regularly!  I'm sooo pleased for you.       

I know it's an extremely nervous time.  I was due to test tomorrow, but tested early and also got a    .  We're thrilled, but my DH too doesn't want me to so much as lift a paper!  I totally understand as this is our 7th go.  

Will be moving to the waiting for 1st scan board soon and hopefully we can keep our    going and all will be well. 

Again I'm sooo pleased for you.  It's hard to believe we've finally got this far.  Well done and look after yourself   
Annie x x


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Firstly i must apologise for being awol the last couple of days. I needed to get my head round things.

Kelly - Congratulations hun, Im so please for you!!    

Im sorry to hear about the bfns, im thinking of you all and sending you all   

To anyone else with BFP - Congratulations and wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Im a bit out of date with everything that has been going on the last couple of days and there are so many posts to read through!! so apologises for the lack of personals.

I got my follow up apt through for April, Im guessing we will be able to try again then as the nurse said that the treatment went perfect and our bfn was just down to sheer bad luck. Iv spent this weekend   and also had a great night with the girls last night and had far too much beer!! Back to being good on monday and am starting a diet to lose a few pounds and get as healthy as i can for next time.

I want to say thankyou to you all for the kindness and support you have given me. I guess this is the last time I will be on the tww for a while as i am now officially in between treatments, but i wish you all the very best and hopefully we can keep in touch

love kirsty xxx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi ladies mind if I join you this is my 3rd and probably final IVF and we had our one and only embryo transfered yesterday, OTD 14th which seems a lifetime away so hope you can help keep me from going  

Goodluck to everyone testing in the next few days

Congratulations to everyone with a   and big   to all those with a recent . 

xxxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi ladies 
congratulations to all the   well done an hope you have a wonderful 8 months in front of you xx 
my heart goes out to all that got a BFN   an hope you all try again an get your    
welcome to the newbies on here good luck with lots of      
its day 5 of having my embies put back , suffered with really bad af pains an abit of discharge sorry tmi but im using the cyclogest still in the back door so i  know its not that! getting relly worried i know its only early days but i cant stop at all thinking about it just want to hurry the next 9 days up ! 
hope everyone here is ok xxx


----------



## boxerbabes (Jul 22, 2008)

Been a busy weekend but catching up now and so pleased to hear your news Kelly.....couldn't be happier for you. Well done also to those with BFP's, your good news will spur me on to my test on Weds......feel nothing out of the ordinary at all so have no idea what result will be. At work Mon and Tue so sure time will pass quickly.

Hope time helps to heal those of you with BFN, look after each other.

To the new girls waiting, good luck and keep occupied or you'll go crazy!!

Lisa


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi all ladies in waiting.  I have just found this thread and it is so good to so many BFP's out there!  My heart goes out to all those who have just had a BFN and hope that they will continue to have hope.  This is such a rollercoaster and we all have to be set up for a fall at every step of the way.  Babydust to everyone for the next two weeks.

I had 2 frosties put back on Thursday.  They were Grade 2 and only 2 cell as they went back at Day 2 so I have no idea if they were going to keep dividing or not.  Anyway, they are in there now and I just hope and pray that they have begun to stick by now!  I am disappointed that I dont feel any different and keep waiting for some kind of twinge.  But nothing yet.  I seem to be different to everyone else on this thread.  I actually don't want OTD to come, I am just enjoying ignorant bliss of thinking that there is something in there as I have never got this far before.  I am not really looking forward to how a BFN is going to feel. 

Can my date be added to the list please, I am due to test on 12 March.  Its a great idea!


----------



## sandramichelle (Feb 20, 2009)

HI jogma im same as you had 2 cell 2 day embies put back on 20 feb so test date 08 march just a week to go...............and ive been soooooooo  tempted to do test but i know its too early why do we torcher ourselfs like this?I also not had any symptoms apart from apain in my side but that has gone over the last few days....Hope to hear how you get through 2ww i find it hard keeping up with everybody on here but        to all still waiting and BIG       to the ladies with   will update later 
                                        sand x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Evening ladies!

My goodness i go out for few hours and come back to lots of pages to read and 2  and kelly my lovely to  woo hoo im so pleased for you both!

How is everyone?

No news from me really, temp took another rise  x x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan (Jan 28, 2009)

Congratulations Kelly -          I'm so pleased for you...I was starting to wonder why we hadn't heard from you.  Best wishes for a happy and healthy pg!  

Welcome to all the newbies!  ...good luck with the 2ww    

Love Tasha xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...

*MAR/APR 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180149.0


----------

